# Beta Account Aktiviert & Email bestätigung



## cicon (8. September 2008)

Hi ho,
schreibt mal eure Uhrzeit, wann ihr euren Beta Key eingegeben habt und wann ihr eure Bestätigungsmail erhalten habt.
Würde mich brennend Interessieren.

Bitte nur die 16 Uhr Regis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sunny Great,
cicon

*[EDIT]*
Beta Key eintragung um: 16.48 Uhr
Bestätungsmail erhalten: 23:22 Uhr


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Mein Key wurde auch so ca 16:45 bestätigt. Mail hab ich bisher keine bekommen.

Hat überhaupt irgendwer von den 16ern bisher 'ne Mail bekommen?


----------



## Hubukus (8. September 2008)

key bestätigt ca 17 uhr 

e-mail auch noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

[16:44 bestätigt noch keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

email um 16.57 angekommen jedoch nicht möglich mit den login daten sich einzuloggen... 

17.06 BREMEN.. STURM..DAS HAAR SITZT


----------



## Bongoboy (8. September 2008)

bestätigt - 16:30 Uhr
mail - ausstehend

--> edit wenn angekommen <--


----------



## Gwelwen (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab um 16:25 bestätigt und noch keine Mail bekommen ... gehe erstmal einkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke das wird eh dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DK_Sparda1 (8. September 2008)

so Ca. 16:55 aktiviert     au noch keine mail  

denke aba länger als ne stunde wirts net dauern


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

Alle Mails die bisher eingegangen sind, waren nur Spam. ^^


----------



## sh4k3 (8. September 2008)

Bin bei GMX und noch keine Email


----------



## Monster-Chris (8. September 2008)

Code aktiviert: 16:43

Mail: ausstehend!!!

ich hoffe, das gibt heute noch was^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

16:33 bestätigt
17:10 key bekommen         ...       nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (8. September 2008)

auch ca 20nach4......zur mail brauch nich nix sagen denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

16:58 23 Sekunden Code gesendet xD

Mail noch keine bekommen

Ps: Auch bei mir sitzt das Haar noch in Windstille ^^


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

sie lassen uns nur welle für welle rein, also ist geduld angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garaitha (8. September 2008)

bei mir stand bei einem code, dass er noch nicht aktiviert werden kann??? hatte aber den geforderten anfang. hab nen anderen benutzt, dass müsste eig geklappt haben. (das war einer der neuen von buffed.de geschickten codes!)


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

ich kanns euch nur von gestern sagen.

Gestern um 10:00 regiestriert 
Mail heute um 10:00 bekommen...


----------



## Atraxxas (8. September 2008)

ich denke wir sollten gestern einfach aus unserem gedächtnis löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt gegen 16.30

Mail ausstehend!


----------



## Narathas (8. September 2008)

Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
Mail bekommen: 17:03

Ist es normal, dass in der zweiten Mail kein Aktivierungslink drin ist? Einloggen zum patchen geht nämlich nicht, jedes mal authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen : /


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Key aktiviert:      16:45
Mail bekommen:  Nein


----------



## AGrand (8. September 2008)

Ich habe es gestern nicht geschaft mich zu regestrieren. wie sieht das jetzt aus, weil auf der seite ist die regestirung imer noch down


----------



## Schubi87 (8. September 2008)

Das würd ich so gern aber mich hindert etwas am verghessen -.- 
immer wenn ich meine augen schliesse sehe ich ein brennendes 




                                             414


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

Narathas schrieb:


> Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
> Mail bekommen: 17:03
> 
> Ist es normal, dass in der zweiten Mail kein Aktivierungslink drin ist? Einloggen zum patchen geht nämlich nicht, jedes mal authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen : /




hab das selbe problem, bitte um hilfe


----------



## Bluppor (8. September 2008)

key eingegeben um 17uhr 
und noch keine e-mail! -.-


----------



## Backone (8. September 2008)

so hab grad beta key eingeben und da war dann son grünes buch und da stand ihr antrag zu code reg wurde angenommen heißt das das ich jetz auf ne email warteb muss?


----------



## Sukki (8. September 2008)

um ca 17:10 versucht..... (Mein code bei buffed gewonnen).. angeblich is der key noch nicht gültig--


Und nun?????


----------



## kescho (8. September 2008)

16.50 key eingegeben 
email bis jetzt nicht
 hoffe mal as wird heut noch was


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

etwa 17.45 key bestätigt und noch keine mail bekommen...


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Diese Mail die ihr da bekommen habt, ist nur die Antwortmail auf euren Registrierungsabschluss... ind er echten Mail müsste nochn Link drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krassuxx (8. September 2008)

16.45 ca, auch noch keine Mail... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (8. September 2008)

da war ja ein neuer bericht in dem der link war(zu der seite mit der keyeingabe)

die is bei mir nicht mehr da..
habe meinen key eingegeben..dann wurd die seite schwarz..

könnt mir jem. den link posten damit ich das nochmal versuchen kann?


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Keyeingabe um 17:17 erfolgt.... nun dreht sich das rad und ich warte ^^


----------



## Schubi87 (8. September 2008)

hmm bei so vielen die in letzter zeit key ungültig haben kanns auch sein das se die seite deaktiviert haben bis sie die aktuellen keys durchhaben....ist aber nur ne vermutung^^


----------



## grungealot (8. September 2008)

was meint ihr mit bestätigt bekommt man da n Mail?


----------



## Robse (8. September 2008)

ca. 17.15 key bestätigt.
auf die Email wird noch gewartet.

Um die Gesamtsituation mit den Worten eines Rabbids zu beschreiben:
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

@Emo: hast du ne Zeitmaschine? Cool nehm mich bitte das nächste Mal mit, will mir in der Zukunft nen Rechner kaufen.^^


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

Willkommen, *********!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: ******
Euer Nickname: *******
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: **********@*****.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


ist das diese mail auf die ihr alle wartet?


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> etwa 17.45 key bestätigt und noch keine mail bekommen...



Ich meint natürlich 16.45^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> Willkommen, *********!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



Das wurde shcon 3 mal gefragt, 2 mal beantwortet... und die Antwort ist immer noch: NEIN^^


----------



## ManEface (8. September 2008)

Howdy zusammen,
endlich habe auch ich meine Bestätigungsemail bekommen.
Nun soll ich meinen Account aktivieren damit ich den Patch runterladen kann.

Wenn ich nun auf den Aktivierungslink klicke, kommt immer nur eine Errorseite.
http://www.war-europe.com/?error=3x03

Ich habe es in 3 verschiedenen Browsern getestet, überall das selbe Problem.
Hat noch jemand das Problem?

Grüße


----------



## Iceco0ld (8. September 2008)

danke ^^

dann heist es also warten...


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> Willkommen, *********!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...


nope die hatt ich auc schon und s geht net


----------



## Thal23 (8. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> Willkommen, *********!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

key bestätigt 16:30
mail: ------


----------



## Narathas (8. September 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> nope die hatt ich auc schon und s geht net


Und ich hab mich schon gefreut ; (


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Na toll ich muss also auf 2 MAILS warten? na danke-.- wieder 1 tag fürn arsch so lang wie die für alles brauchen.


----------



## Khhaine (8. September 2008)

um 16 uhr registriert 

bis jetzt noch nichts da ich hoffe einfach mal das beste


----------



## Validus (8. September 2008)

16:27 besätigt 
mail bekommen


----------



## Kaites (8. September 2008)

okay jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wtf??

ich hab alle browser versucht, hab cookies und cache gelöscht und das auf 2 rechnern! ip hab ich auch noch erneuert. und immer noch kein "weiter" button... mal ehrlich was soll das? wie ist das möglich??


----------



## Danketo (8. September 2008)

16:03 Acc bestätigt.
16:15 Key bestätigt.




Iceco0ld schrieb:


> Willkommen, *********!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning&#8482; ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch!




Nunja, einloggen kann ich mich trozdem nicht .. 'Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein.' obwohls die richtigen sind... jemand ne lösung?^^


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> 16:27 besätigt
> mail bekommen



mhh und is da ein link drinnen oder nur ob der account freigeschalten is?


----------



## Narathas (8. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> 16:27 besätigt
> mail bekommen


Was steht denn in deiner Mail drinnen?


----------



## Jalandir (8. September 2008)

Um 17:18 Code eingegeben
Auf die Mail wart ich noch


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

sieht so aus, ;(


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

um 16:50 key eingetragen
undn och keine mail, ich denke auch das das noch sehr lange dauern wird


----------



## Nebuzar (8. September 2008)

CODE bestätigt 17:23

email Bestätigung :


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange sich das WAR Rad dreht?
Dauert jetzt schon fast 10 min... oder is das normal so?

MfG


----------



## SALaD (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> ich denke wir sollten gestern einfach aus unserem gedächtnis löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Sie haben am 7.9.08 keine Fehlermeldung mit der Nummer 414 gesehen und hatten auch keinen weiteren Probleme in die Open Beta des Spiels Warhammer Online zu gelangen." *Blitzdings*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja,es ist schon bemerkenswert was der Mensch bereit ist zu ertragen um etwas Spaß oder Glück zu haben^^

Werde mir von dem ganzen jedenfalls die Vorfreude aur WAR nicht vermiesen lassen und werde meine Vorbestellung auch nicht kündigen. Ist schon interessant zu lesen wie manche Leute auf die Geschichte hier reagieren...

Und was Positives hat das ganze ja auch: 414 ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Running Gag geworden und wird später im Game von jedem verstanden


----------



## Anthrazides (8. September 2008)

Iceco0ld schrieb:


> hab das selbe problem, bitte um hilfe



Es gibt keine Hilfe.
Es sieht wohl so aus, das die Bestätigungsmails keinen Aktivierungslink enthalten und man sich deshalb beim Patcher auch nicht einloggen kann.
Schubber!


----------



## _Doc_ (8. September 2008)

Key um 16:44 aktiviert, noch keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## Bongoboy (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE WARHAMMER ONLINE *sing* lalalaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jooxerl (8. September 2008)

so gegen 16.50 uhr aber auch noch nix ... naja heut abends erstma auf klassenfeier und dann morgen ins postfach gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

ich sag nur code 414 xD hab weder den code eingeben können geschweige denn nen acc anlegen ... ich glaub ich hab bes**issene arbeitszeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casandr (8. September 2008)

heute morgen um ca. 8h angemeldet 11h bestättigungs main bekommen. 

immer errormeldung wenn ich link anklicke. 

nun das beste 

IHR ACCOUNT IST GESPERRT :FEHLER ( KA MEHR )

geil was mann alles für mehdungen bekommt ^^


----------



## hitomi23 (8. September 2008)

4:14 (pm) Key bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5:32 (pm) Sonne lacht, mein Email Konto leider noch nicht...

Wenn es genau so lange dauert wie gestern mit den Emails, bekomme ich meine mAil erst morgen früh um sechs.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

ich hab mich so gegen 17:05 registriert

bis jetzt is noch keine mail gekommen.

**EDIT** wenn mail kommt.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Ha Key angenommen... nur noch auf mail warten xD


----------



## Bongoboy (8. September 2008)

jede zelle meines körpers ist glücklich, jede körperzelle fühlt sich wohl! *grööööööööööhl*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

leute - das beruhigt ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Fior schrieb:


> Ha Key angenommen... nur noch auf mail warten xD




Bei mir auch... Bleibt nur die Frage wie lange wir auf die blöde Mail von den warten müssen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Bei mir auch... Bleibt nur die Frage wie lange wir auf die blöde Mail von den warten müssen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die frage ist eher für was warten? laut so gut wie jeden hier kommen sie selbst mit der 1ten und der 2ten mail nicht weiter...das glieche in anderen foren....ich sagte doch...danach gibts nen anderes problem-.-


----------



## NightZ (8. September 2008)

bei mir kommt anmeldung zur zeit nicht möglich


----------



## onyx` (8. September 2008)

Mit etwas Glück nur 18h wie bei der Acc Aktiverung...

17.02 Ihr Antrag zur aktivierung wurde gespeichert

Keine Mail bisher


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt ca 16:45
Mail braucht wohl noch ein bissl. :/


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die frage ist eher für was warten? laut so gut wie jeden hier kommen sie selbst mit der 1ten und der 2ten mail nicht weiter...das glieche in anderen foren....ich sagte doch...danach gibts nen anderes problem-.-



Ja hws wers schlauer es bis morgen zu lassen ;/


----------



## Syane (8. September 2008)

Hiho, war den ganzen Tag ned da eben erst nach hause gekommen und hab die Mail, das meine Registration (wenn ich auf den link klicke) komplett ist ;D Hab ich gemacht hat gefunzt So...

Nun wollte ich mich mal einloggen um zu schauen ob alles geht und auch um zu patchen ..beim Patcher wird angezeigt das der login falsch is ...denke ich mir Okay ... evtl muss ich erst den Beta code bestätigen ..ist das richtig?


----------



## chadsmith91 (8. September 2008)

mail erhalten, login aber nicht möglich, da meine daten angeblich falsch sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Tge4q3EVxOY

Hellsing auf deutsch der beste Zeitvertreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Registriert um 16:27
eMail:  noch ned da ....


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die frage ist eher für was warten? laut so gut wie jeden hier kommen sie selbst mit der 1ten und der 2ten mail nicht weiter...das glieche in anderen foren....ich sagte doch...danach gibts nen anderes problem-.-



Naja, ich bin noch guter Dinge. Immerhin stand nach der Key Eingabe das der Key angenommen wurde.
Dann muss der Acc ja nur noch für die Beta freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

hab irgendne mail bekommen was soll ich damit der betreff ist wilkommen bei war! stehn aber nur meine daten drin


----------



## weBster86 (8. September 2008)

16:45 bestätigt, mail noch nicht da.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

gibts eigentlich DAoC noch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (8. September 2008)

Key eingegeben und bestätigt: 16.41 Uhr
Mail: 04.05 Uhr nachts


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

gegen 16.45 Key bestätigt

Mail nochkeine da


----------



## onyx` (8. September 2008)

Mail bekommen, kein Login im Patcher möglich... WTF soll das? ;X


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

414 ich WAR dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warte seit 1h 15min auf Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulinn (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt ca. 16.45 Uhr
e-mail noch immer nicht da ~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w

 lol


----------



## henri (8. September 2008)

ich bekomm noch immer den 414 fehler


----------



## Schlächter1 (8. September 2008)

wie lange soll die beta denn gehen?


----------



## Casandr (8. September 2008)

" Dein Account ist gesperrt, dein zugang wird verwert " Fehler 711


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> " Dein Account ist gesperrt, dein zugang wird verwert " Fehler 711




WTF??

PS: GZ^^


----------



## Lecktor (8. September 2008)

Sollen ma lieber Reg seite freimachen -.- und Passwort wiederherstellung hab mein Acc vergessen, das nervt erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultanor (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab meinen Acc schon seid gestern, aber bei meiner Schwester hat es heute um 16.30uhr ca 10min gedauert dann war die Mail da.


----------



## Mathiis (8. September 2008)

Ultanor schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Acc schon seid gestern, aber bei meiner Schwester hat es heute um 16.30uhr ca 10min gedauert dann war die Mail da.



Was steht denn so in der Mail?


----------



## Ceradius (8. September 2008)

Um 17.12uhr Key bestätigt.

E-Mail postfach: 0 neue Nachrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

Ultanor schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Acc schon seid gestern, aber bei meiner Schwester hat es heute um 16.30uhr ca 10min gedauert dann war die Mail da.


sicher, vllt von der regg aber ned vom key regg


----------



## Tekan (8. September 2008)

was hieß fehler 303 nochmal?


----------



## KönigPilsener (8. September 2008)

hitomi23 schrieb:


> 4:14 (pm) Key bestätigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kein Wunder, wenn du dich um [Fehler] 4:14 den Key bestätigt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414 414


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

also meos mucho grande angepisst nach 48h warten ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

KönigPilsener schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn du dich um [Fehler] 4:14 den Key bestätigt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt... LOL


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

So langsam hab ich die hoffnung aufgegeben und glaube wirklich dass es wenn es klappt frühestens am MI sein wird


----------



## Raven Never More (8. September 2008)

Also GOA hat mir sicher in binde von zwei Tagen ein Jahr meines Lebensgekostet ^^

Eingegeben um 16:40
Mail nein bin ich eh schon gewohnt
Angepisst Mittlerweile ja
Ich sag dazu nur 414 ftw


----------



## Sempai02 (8. September 2008)

- Registrierung *check*
- Betakeyeingabe und -bestätigung *check*
- Einloggen zum Patchen *Failed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Also von den Leuten aus meiner Gilde mit denen ich im TS am schwatzen bin, hat 
es schon bei zweien geklappt. Konnten gut patchen und erstellen gerade Chars...
Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, die Mails werden schon noch kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skela (8. September 2008)

Ich kopiere mal den kompletten Inhalt der Mail rein die ich eben bekommen habe:
"414"

Was soll mir das sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surric (8. September 2008)

Hat irgendwer es schon geschafft.
- KEy eingeben
- Bestätigunsmail erhalten (aktivierungslink oder so,. Ka was da genau drin ist hab sie ja noch nicht^^)
- sich einzuloggen
- patch zu saugen
- und dann zu spielen?


Ps: key eingabe hab ich auch schon, warte nru noch auf mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

Naja trotzdem seltsam gestern ging gar nichts und heute dauerts schon über 2 Stunden nur eine Mail zu bekommen


----------



## Piercer (8. September 2008)

Komische Ziffern auf der mythic homepage^^

Celebrating


----------



## Galak (8. September 2008)

surric schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer es schon geschafft.
> - KEy eingeben
> - Bestätigunsmail erhalten (aktivierungslink oder so,. Ka was da genau drin ist hab sie ja noch nicht^^)
> - sich einzuloggen
> ...




ich kann meinen account nicht bestätigen.´kommt immer ein fehler. von der key eingabe kann ich im mom nur träumen....


----------



## soefsn (8. September 2008)

Was meint ihr immer mit Bestätigt ?

Bei mir kahm nur das Fenster hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache das hier für ein Kollegen und habe hier keinen druchblick grade. Wo ist da was von bestätigt zu lesen ?

MFG


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem seltsam gestern ging gar nichts und heute dauerts schon über 2 Stunden nur eine Mail zu bekommen



Also irgendwie gehe ich davon aus, dass die alles per Hand machen, also die Regs zu beantworten...

Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären das die Bestätigungen so lange dauern.


----------



## KönigPilsener (8. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiTXlz4uLm0&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIPmtMCbxw&...feature=related



Zum Glück kennen nicht nur wir die Probleme!

Achja, 16:15 Beta-Key eingegeben und bis jetzt keine Antwort...

Hab aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Menschen hier die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt und den Rasen gemäht und 3 Bewerbungen geschrieben und verschickt!

An alle: noch viel spaß beim warten!

Und bleibt locker! Ihr habt für diese Woche schließlich nix bezahlt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Ich kopiere mal den kompletten Inhalt der Mail rein die ich eben bekommen habe:
> "414"
> 
> Was soll mir das sagen?
> ...






414 du WARst dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

KönigPilsener schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiTXlz4uLm0&...feature=related
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIPmtMCbxw&...feature=related
> 
> ...





Aber viel Zeit verschwändet. Besser ist es, wenn gleich ein Datum gegeben wird wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass es für jeden an dem Tag auch geht.


----------



## Ni0x (8. September 2008)

Weg[Edit]iert


----------



## cylorijin (8. September 2008)

surric schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer es schon geschafft.
> - KEy eingeben
> - Bestätigunsmail erhalten (aktivierungslink oder so,. Ka was da genau drin ist hab sie ja noch nicht^^)
> - sich einzuloggen
> ...




Ich glaube alle die das geschafft haben, werden hier heute nicht mehr antworten. ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Ni0x schrieb:


> wie lange dauert das denn bei euch so bis die bestätigungsmail ankommt? ich hab den betakey um 17h eingegeben, erfolgreich und hab immernoch keine mail o.O



Also wenn wir das wüssten dann wären wir wohl nicht mehr hier im Forum^^


----------



## naKlasse (8. September 2008)

Faselblubbabla weiß auch nicht, ...


----------



## Ni0x (8. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Also wenn wir das wüssten dann wären wir wohl nicht mehr hier im Forum^^



habs ja schon Weg[Edit]iert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (8. September 2008)

warte leider auch noh auf meine bestätigungs mail. 

das mach ich mit 414 xD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heumader (8. September 2008)

key eingegeben ca 18:15

mail erhalten [wird editiert]


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. September 2008)

key ca 17uhr eingegeben

noch keine mail erhalten.


----------



## xYoSox (8. September 2008)

habe die Email bekommen aber kann nicht patchen und nich spielen. Acc wäre nicht richtig o.O Obwohl er es ist
[attachment=4692:warlog.JPG]


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

"Ihr werdet jedoch innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten".

so jetzt alle eine runde lachen bitte ^^


----------



## A-Lee (8. September 2008)

Code kann nicht registriert werden da nicht gültig weis da einer bescheid ? Von Vorbesteller BOX


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

ich habe weder die erste unwichtige mail noch die 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

xYoSox schrieb:


> habe die Email bekommen aber kann nicht patchen und nich spielen. Acc wäre nicht richtig o.O Obwohl er es ist
> [attachment=4692:warlog.JPG]



Die Mail die du bekommen hast ist die Freischaltung deines Acc auf der War Seite, nicht die des Beta Key´s...
Den kannst du jetzt erst anfordern auf der War Seite... 

Wenn du das gemacht hast darft du auf die Mail warten, auf die wir hier alle warten...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

xYoSox schrieb:


> habe die Email bekommen aber kann nicht patchen und nich spielen. Acc wäre nicht richtig o.O Obwohl er es ist
> [attachment=4692:warlog.JPG]



falsche email das ist nur deine account aktivierung


----------



## FaytTheXpert (8. September 2008)

xYoSox schrieb:


> habe die Email bekommen aber kann nicht patchen und nich spielen. Acc wäre nicht richtig o.O Obwohl er es ist
> [attachment=4692:warlog.JPG]



Genau das Problem habe ich auch ^^ und ich bin keine nSchritt weiter ich denke einfach 50% der beta Keys verursachen einfach Fehler damit nur ein Paar zocken können


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> "Ihr werdet jedoch innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten".
> 
> so jetzt alle eine runde lachen bitte ^^






lol du 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



414 ich WAR dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xYoSox (8. September 2008)

Masao schrieb:


> falsche email das ist nur deine account aktivierung



Ah dann kann es nicht gehn. Habe diese nach der Key bestätigung bekommen. Aber ich vertraue euch =) Ich warte dann mit euch ^^


----------



## DaCe (8. September 2008)

Mal ne dumme Frage... was genau war die Meldung als ihr den KEY eingegeben habt und er registriert wurde?

Bei mir stand da direkt unter nem grünen Buch: Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert.

War das bei euch auch so oder hattet ihr ne andere Meldung mit etwa Datenspeicherung oder ähnlichem?


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

xYoSox schrieb:


> habe die Email bekommen aber kann nicht patchen und nich spielen. Acc wäre nicht richtig o.O Obwohl er es ist
> [attachment=4692:warlog.JPG]


*
Das ist die ACCOUNT BESTÄTIGUNGS MAIL , die hat nix mit dem Beta Key zu tun*


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

meine Bestätigung sah aber so aus 




Hallo Jadefalke,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex





ps: dennoch, wenn ich patchen will, sagt er, sie sind nicht authentifiziert


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

bei mir wurde geschrieben das sie den code vergleichen oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## Masao (8. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage... was genau war die Meldung als ihr den KEY eingegeben habt und er registriert wurde?
> 
> Bei mir stand da direkt unter nem grünen Buch: Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert.
> 
> War das bei euch auch so oder hattet ihr ne andere Meldung mit etwa Datenspeicherung oder ähnlichem?



iwie was mit key wird gecheckt ...aber halt in einem anderem wortlaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazzz (8. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage... was genau war die Meldung als ihr den KEY eingegeben habt und er registriert wurde?
> 
> Bei mir stand da direkt unter nem grünen Buch: Euer CD-Key wurde aktiviert.
> 
> War das bei euch auch so oder hattet ihr ne andere Meldung mit etwa Datenspeicherung oder ähnlichem?




Bei mir wars genau so. Grünes Buch mit dem Text: Euer CD-KEy wurde aktiviert.. ich wart trotzdem schon seit 2 std auf eine e-mail Bestätigung..
Was stand auf der Hp ihr erhaltet innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs e-mail??? einfach nur scheiße sowas..


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

na super. hab erst vor 15 min meinen key eingegeben und wenn ich dann hier lese das einige schon seit mehr als einer stunde warten, na dann gute nacht -.-


----------



## DaCe (8. September 2008)

hm.. was soll ich da jetzt von halten wenn bei mir direkt stand: Euer Key wurde aktiviert. ? Nochmal machen, oder was würdet ihr tun? Hab die Bestätigung dafür auch per Screenshot gespeichert.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Ich warte nun schon seit ca 1-2 Stunden auf eine Email..

Ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen oder soll ich weiter warten?


----------



## EvilErnie_666 (8. September 2008)

17:10 aktiviert, bis jetzt keine mail !!!


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

was ich mich nu frage ist, ist mein key nu registriert oder net, weil er sagt, dass bestimmte Komponenten nicht aktiviert werden konnten.....des ist echt mal verwirrend


----------



## FaytTheXpert (8. September 2008)

Ok langsam versteh ich gar nichts mehr ich hab jetzt ne email  bekommen 
Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen

auf den link geklickt und er hat gesagt das es nun geht dann kam ne 2te Mail mit 

Willkommen, Warfayt!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Ok was nun ich hab doch meinen Beta Key schon mal eingegeben und darauf die erste email bekommen wie oft soll ich mich denn noch irgendwo regestriere ndas hier irgendwas geht ? Bitte helft mir


----------



## Anthrazides (8. September 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> meine Bestätigung sah aber so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JASMIR???!!


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

ca. 16:30 uhr aktiviert, keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

war wohl mal wieder die leute verarscht, geht noch immer genauso wenig wie gestern


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Ich warte nun schon seit 1-2 stunden auf die Email, ich habe meine account auf der seite schon seit monaten, habe lediglich nun den beta key mit dem account aktiviert (erfolgreich). allerdings habe ich meinen account nicht auf der seite: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ gemacht sondern auf der: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

Auf beiden steht exakt das gleiche, halt mit account usw.

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder muss ich einfach warten?

Bitte um antwort


----------



## pinnhead (8. September 2008)

Narathas schrieb:


> Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
> Mail bekommen: 17:03
> 
> Ist es normal, dass in der zweiten Mail kein Aktivierungslink drin ist? Einloggen zum patchen geht nämlich nicht, jedes mal authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen : /




geht mir ganz genauso^^ an was liegt das?
plz PN


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

vieleicht kann sich ja mal sternentaler dazu äußern wie es jetzt weiter geht


----------



## DaCe (8. September 2008)

So, nochmal ich.

Da ich durch Glück 2 Keys hatte hab ich jetzt auch mal den 2. aktiviert.

Bei dem 2. Key stand dann auch "Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung von Code wurde gespeichert." Beim ersten stand direkt da, dass der Key aktiviert wurde.

Mein 1. Key war einer von War Gamona, der 2. einer von Buffed.

Mal abwarten ob sich was ergibt.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Ich warte nun schon seit 1-2 stunden auf die Email, ich habe meine account auf der seite schon seit monaten, habe lediglich nun den beta key mit dem account aktiviert (erfolgreich). allerdings habe ich meinen account nicht auf der seite: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ gemacht sondern auf der: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/
> 
> Auf beiden steht exakt das gleiche, halt mit account usw.
> 
> ...



WoW WoW das ist interesant

Ich hab nähmlich wie du auch die andere seite benutz. Da hab ich die nachricht "ihr key wurde aktiviert" Erhalten...mehr nicht...

Auf der anderen hab ich jetzt grade (aus dieser vermutung raus) die nachricht "ihre anfrage zuer überprüfung blablabla wurde gespeichert"...

So ich vermute jetzt schon fast das die eine seite einen teilweise gar nichts bringt.... ist aber nur ne vermutung.


----------



## methadronbs (8. September 2008)

sagt mal was genau steht bei euch? key wurde aktiviert oder key wird geprüft?


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Ihre Anfrage wurde bei uns gespeichert, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Arnorns (8. September 2008)

grade eben endlich code eingegeben, jetzt nur noch email abwarten

WAAAAAAGHH!!!!!

*unruhig rumlauf*

mfg


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

btw ... 



> Q: How long before the confirmation emails arrive?
> This will depend but the current turn around seems to vary between 1 and 2 hours.



auszug aus WarhammerAlliance - gepostet von IainC_GOA


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Bei mir jetzt bei der seite: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/  stand er wird überprüft. Was auch eigendlich so sein soll.

Davor befor es aber aktuell auf der seite stand hab ich diese nachricht gkeriegt : Der key wurde aktiviert. Und das über diese seite http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

Sollt ich jetzt plötlich bald ne mail schnell bekommen dann werd ich es hier sagen ansonsten sag ich einfach nichts und warte weiter wie alle...


----------



## Soulslinger (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> WoW WoW das ist interesant
> 
> Ich hab nähmlich wie du auch die andere seite benutz. Da hab ich die nachricht "ihr key wurde aktiviert" Erhalten...mehr nicht...
> 
> ...



bei mir wars so, auf beiden seiten kam "Ihr blabla wurde gespeichert"

also schätze mal das is zufall was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> btw ...
> 
> 
> 
> auszug aus WarhammerAlliance - gepostet von IainC_GOA



So viel zu den wenigen minuten die früher angekündigt wurden ^.^

dazu das bei mir jetzt mittlerweile 2 stunden locker um sind-.-


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

bei mir auch, hab um 20 vor 5 key registriert


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

2h 4min und keine mail in sicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


424 ich WAR dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

1-2 h kommt vielleicht die E-Mail aber ob man sich dann für den Patcher einloggen kann ist eine andere Frage... 

GOA  > PRO xDDD


----------



## Fischeropoulos (8. September 2008)

Ich habe mich um 16:44 Uhr angemeldet und es wurde nur online bestätigt. Bis jetzt keine E-Mail erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiben (8. September 2008)

also ich warte seit 17 uhr auf meine email ... noch nix ... o_0


----------



## Arandis (8. September 2008)

aktiviert 16 Uhr nochwas...

Keine Mail bisher angekommen....

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## shady71 (8. September 2008)

jo ...leider auch noch keine mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... finde es nur schade, dass alles so blöde läuft ...


----------



## Anthrazides (8. September 2008)

Leute beruhigt Euch, alle, die die E-Mail zur Bestätigung bekommen haben, können 

WEDER PATCHEN

NOCH ZOCKEN!


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> WoW WoW das ist interesant
> 
> Ich hab nähmlich wie du auch die andere seite benutz. Da hab ich die nachricht "ihr key wurde aktiviert" Erhalten...mehr nicht...
> 
> ...




Diese Vermutung teile ich voll und ganz...^^


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt: 16:30

E-mail: nichts, niente, nada




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shodushi (8. September 2008)

16.35 key bestätigt.. mail steht noch aus..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depak (8. September 2008)

Eingabe:  16:48 
Bestätigung: -NA-


----------



## Degronas (8. September 2008)

Wenn GOA etwas von wenigen Minuten schreibt, dann müsst ihr das Minuten einfach durchen Stunden ersetzen und das "wenige" durch "mehrere" dann hat man die ungefähre Zeit. 
Wenn es dann doch schneller ist könnt ihr euch freuen und wenn es wirklich mehrere Stunden dauert dann habt ihr euch wenigstens drauf vorbereitet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mache ich das zumindestens^^


----------



## Grimtom (8. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Drucken die jede Anmeldung aus, bearbeiten die und schicken sie mit UPS oder der Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16:30 Uhr +/- 10 Minuten

Noch keine Mail jetzt ist 18:52 Uhr


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Habe folgende Mail bekommen: 

Hallo xx, 

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten: 

Aktiviert Lizenz für offene Beta
Aktiviert offene Beta beginnt ... und endet...

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Das Team von WAR 

So was bedeutet diese Mail nun einlogen kan ich moch trozdem nicht?


----------



## Gnôrke (8. September 2008)

es regt einen langsam nurnoch auf....meine meinung


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

es wurde zwar mittlerwile schon echt oft geschrieben aber so langsam wirds echt lächerlich, und der zorn bei sehr vielen steigt ins unermessliche da sie nun 48stunden gebraucht haben und immernoch nix geht .....

Und nach der scheiße gestern hätte man davon ausgehen sollen das sies gerafft haben ABER NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ wär ja sonst langweilig wenn die alle spielen


----------



## saurerapfel (8. September 2008)

Ich habe eine Bestätigungsemail erhalten in der drinnen steht, dass ich berechtigt bin an der open beta teilzunehmen und mein account ab sofort aktiv ist.

Jetzt habe ich das nächste Problem. Wenn ich den war-patcher anschmeisse und mein login/pw eingebe kommt immer das beides falsch wäre. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

btw, ich musste ca. 2h auf meine mail warten.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

soo hab nochmal meinen key registriert aber auch nix bekommen,..


----------



## Skatero (8. September 2008)

Sie haben keine neuen E-Mails.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

Scheissverdammteasjknsdjkbhfwefbwgbwbijhbi GOA!!! Ey ich hoffe Mythic sucht sich kurzfristig noch nen anderen Partner....elende Franzosen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Können garnix!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Code Aktiviert ~ 16:18

Email: Nope


----------



## Xairon (8. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> soo hab nochmal meinen key registriert aber auch nix bekommen,..



jetzt postest du schon in 2 verschiedenen threads und raffst immernoch nix, leuten wie dir sollten sie den betakey wirklich verbieten aber wieso bekomm ich denn keine bestätäigungsmail :/


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

an alle flamer und weiner
das is eine BETA
beta heißt das es ne testphase is :-P
und wenn man was testet, dann is das was man teste wohl noch nicht ganz 100% oder?
also tief einatmen, ne runte cs'n oder was auch immer machen und dann mal gaannnzz cremig bei web oder wo auch imemr F5 haun
(und nu keine whines wegen cs, ja ihr geht alle artig ins arathi und basht allys...scho recht)

17:30 anfrage geschickt
19:00 keine email


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Scheissverdammteasjknsdjkbhfwefbwgbwbijhbi GOA!!! Ey ich hoffe Mythic sucht sich kurzfristig noch nen anderen Partner....elende Franzosen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Können garnix!!!!!!!!!


sing sing aber das lesen die leider nicht


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Scheissverdammteasjknsdjkbhfwefbwgbwbijhbi GOA!!! Ey ich hoffe Mythic sucht sich kurzfristig noch nen anderen Partner....elende Franzosen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Können garnix!!!!!!!!!


Leute die solch Rassistische Bemerkungen ablassen sollte man imo instant bannen.

Hab auch noch nichts bekommen sehe das mittlerweile aber auch nicht mehr so Ernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malima (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Leute die solch Rassistische Bemerkungen ablassen sollte man imo instant bannen.
> 
> Hab auch noch nichts bekommen sehe das mittlerweile aber auch nicht mehr so Ernst.
> 
> ...


wieso bannen er hat verdammt recht die können auch nichts


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Würde sagen, wir gehen jetzt alle ins bett und stehen in 3 Tagen wieder auf...dann müssts gehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (8. September 2008)

*am warten*


----------



## Wuschbämunso (8. September 2008)

Zumal es wie linuxx sagt ne beta is. Hey, seit froh das ihr überhaupt mitmachen dürft (sobalds geht). wenn am headstart alles normal läuft is doch in ordnung? das is so als ob ihr euch über nen kinofilm aufregt weil der trailer nich im fernsehen kommt -.-


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Würde sagen, wir gehen jetzt alle ins bett und stehen in 3 Tagen wieder auf...dann müssts gehn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist die Beta ein paar tage später ja schon vorbei und das war dann der BETA test ^^


----------



## Whitman (8. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> an alle flamer und weiner
> das is eine BETA
> beta heißt das es ne testphase is :-P
> und wenn man was testet, dann is das was man teste wohl noch nicht ganz 100% oder?
> ...



ja genau! 
ich versteh dass es probleme gibt und da hab ich generell nix gegen , aber wenn es mehr als 24h dauert bis man enndlich mal den key registrieren kann und dann noch mehrere stunden warten darf bis die bestätigungsmail kommt, dann reichts mir auch so langsam! weil das kanns einfach nicht sein, ne verzögerung um paar stunden ist okay, aber nicht um TAGE


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> wieso bannen er hat verdammt recht die können auch nichts


Ahjo und deswegen muss man hier Fremdenfeindliches ablassen? Aus solch einem Grund....? Sehr traurig, zumal das Spiel noch nicht mal draußen ist.


----------



## Melyssia (8. September 2008)

auch wenn es eine Beta ist, langsam ist es doch nur noch lächerlich.
wenn ich zig 100k keys verteile, muß ich mir doch über die konsequenzen im klaren sein.
wenn man nicht mal im ansatz passt, sorry kein guter job.
ist ja nicht so als ob es das erste mmo in der beta ist.


----------



## Doldress (8. September 2008)

ich hab die mail schon seit heute morgen aber mein link will und will nicht *heul*
habs auch schon mit andren browser versucht 
er macht immer nur die normale war-europ seite auf und zeigt mir error 303 oder 3x03


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

17 Uhr Beta Key Eingabe
19 Uhr keine Mail


----------



## Garizim (8. September 2008)

sooo bei mir fängt er gerade an zu patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (8. September 2008)

"Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist. Wir werden euch informieren, sobald die Funktion wieder aktiv ist."

also ist doch wieder alles für die katz´, denn wer konnte gestern einen account registrieren? ich habe es oft versucht, aber bis auf den geliebten ;-) 414 tat sich nie was und heute wird den leuten, die keinen account haben immer noch nicht geholfen. man kann zwar seinen beta-key eingeben, aber ohne gültigen account bringt es uns nichts und die registrierung für den account ist immer noch offline.

freue mich schon auf den 15. man bekommt seinen code zugeschickt, aber niemand kann spielen, da goa es immer noch nicht hinbekommen hat, dass die login-server angemessen laufen. ich glaube das war ein riesen hit geworden wäre, wäre da nicht goa und macht gerade alles zunichte.


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

Garizim schrieb:


> sooo bei mir fängt er gerade an zu patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



E-Mail bekommen, Patcher Logg-In ging?

Ps: Ich warte auch schon 2h 15 min


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> Zumal es wie linuxx sagt ne beta is. Hey, seit froh das ihr überhaupt mitmachen dürft (sobalds geht). wenn am headstart alles normal läuft is doch in ordnung? das is so als ob ihr euch über nen kinofilm aufregt weil der trailer nich im fernsehen kommt -.-




beta hin oder her wer das nicht in griff bekommt ist ei 414


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Ich hab nun nach genau 2h 2 Emails bekommen in keiner ist ein link es steht nur in der ersten das der Beta Zugang aktiviert sein soll.

Einlogen kann ich mich aber trozdem nicht


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

wenns euch so aufen sack geht, dann lassts doch
test is nen test, test kann gelingen, test kann inne tonne gehen
aus den fehler die die machen lernen sie und behebens
ich hab von storys aus der wow anfangszeit gehört das server wochen down waren, wenn sowas bei war passieren soll noch IN der beta und das nur weil ihr daddeln wollt, is das ...naja ich halt lieber die klappe bevor die U12 kategorie anfängt foren zu lesen -.-


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

naja in der beta soll mann aber nicht nur die anmeldung testen können sondern auch das eigentlich produkt. 

Zumal ich als entwicklier davon ausgehen muss das wenn ich 50.000 betakeys verteile auch 50.000 anmeldung kommen "könnten" und im extremfall die hälfte auf einmal. Wenn jemand keinen gedanken an sowas verschwendet ist es keine open beta sondern nur n test für die anmeldung.
Schade


----------



## Garizim (8. September 2008)

ja email vor 15 min ca. 

25/196 mb downloaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

17.00 Key regestrierung

19.07 Uhr immer noch keine mail......heul.....kommt jungs macht hinne will heute abend endlich mal zocken....


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> wenns euch so aufen sack geht, dann lassts doch
> test is nen test, test kann gelingen, test kann inne tonne gehen
> aus den fehler die die machen lernen sie und behebens
> ich hab von storys aus der wow anfangszeit gehört das server wochen down waren, wenn sowas bei war passieren soll noch IN der beta und das nur weil ihr daddeln wollt, is das ...naja ich halt lieber die klappe bevor die U12 kategorie anfängt foren zu lesen -.-




Am schlimmsten sind Leute wie du die darüber meckern das andere meckern dadurch machst due s auch nicht besser, wenn du mit der Situation nicht unzufrieden bist dan schreib einfach nix


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

17.00 Key regestrierung

19.07 Uhr immer noch keine mail......heul.....kommt jungs macht hinne will heute abend endlich mal zocken....


----------



## Garizim (8. September 2008)

ach nicht aufgeben ! hab in der zwischen zeit bissel daoc gezoggt und zack nu gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Nachtrag, nach den 2 bekommen Emails und 5min warten läuft mein Patcher nun.


----------



## shady71 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na ja auf die erste mail hab ich auch nur 24 stunden gewartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... ich bin ja noch jung und habe ja zeit^^


----------



## Miura Anjin (8. September 2008)

kennt ihr das Gegenteil von Meckern?

ich zeig euch mal was den Suchtfaktor erhöt ^^

sobald meine Mail da ist, werde ich an einem Ort meiner Wahl (hier bei Buffed) einen Betakey posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: aktiviert: 17:15 Mail noch keine


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Könnten die die schon die Mails haben, mal schreiben was da drinnen steht?


----------



## Tukow (8. September 2008)

Skyhunter schrieb:


> "
> also ist doch wieder alles für die katz´, denn wer konnte gestern einen account registrieren? ich habe es oft versucht, aber bis auf den geliebten ;-) 414 tat sich nie was und heute wird den leuten, die keinen account haben immer noch nicht geholfen. man kann zwar seinen beta-key eingeben, aber ohne gültigen account bringt es uns nichts und die registrierung für den account ist immer noch offline.




also wer erst gestern sich auf der Seite anmelden wollte..............


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt: ca. 19.00 Uhr
E-mail: ------


----------



## Allfatha (8. September 2008)

juhuuuu, ich kann endlich patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....dachte schon dass "Account nicht athentifiziert" würde mich totalen nervenzusammenbruch bekommen aber nu gehts hrhr......
der Patch ist im übrigen knapp 200mb groß


----------



## Garizim (8. September 2008)

na also nu geht es schon bei 3 leuten die hier zumindest rückmeldung geben ! es geht vorran !! 

das war die email :

hallo ***

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

wurd aber auch schon paar mal gepostet

91% es kribbelt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

was habt ihr getan mail gekriegt? xD


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> wenns euch so aufen sack geht, dann lassts doch
> test is nen test, test kann gelingen, test kann inne tonne gehen
> aus den fehler die die machen lernen sie und behebens
> ich hab von storys aus der wow anfangszeit gehört das server wochen down waren, wenn sowas bei war passieren soll noch IN der beta und das nur weil ihr daddeln wollt, is das ...naja ich halt lieber die klappe bevor die U12 kategorie anfängt foren zu lesen -.-





du laberbacke(ich hab von storys gehört)ich hab von loch ness gehört der sagte ich muss auf viele schlüssel vorbereitet sein sonst bin ich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spidertimo (8. September 2008)

Hm.. hab zwar noch keine Mail, aber hab mal patcher gestartet und dieses mal kam keine meldung mit einloggen nicht möglich.. aber da steht die ganze zeit Produktpatch wird gestartet....

//Edit: Hab mich getäuscht... jetzt kommt wieder das mit dem einloggen fehlgeschlagen usw. usw.


----------



## Goldmond (8. September 2008)

key bestätigt: 16:35

e-mail: --:--

naja ... abwarten und bier trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

Wenn ihr den patcher startet und dann unten auf Konto erstellen klickt hat es bei mir nur 1h gedauert, bis ich nen zweiten acc hatte. Also bestätigungsmail für die registrierung.

17h key eingegeben. 
1915 keine mail


----------



## Dezemberschnee (8. September 2008)

Atraxxas schrieb:


> ich denke wir sollten gestern einfach aus unserem gedächtnis löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gefallen die zigarretten wo gibt es die ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depak (8. September 2008)

Melyssia schrieb:


> auch wenn es eine Beta ist, langsam ist es doch nur noch lächerlich.
> wenn ich zig 100k keys verteile, muß ich mir doch über die konsequenzen im klaren sein.
> wenn man nicht mal im ansatz passt, sorry kein guter job.
> ist ja nicht so als ob es das erste mmo in der beta ist.




Ich würd mal sagen das stimmt zu 100%

Ich kann doch auch nicht 100.000 Gutscheine für ne Cola verschenken und mich dann aufregen wenn alle einlösen wollen, ich aber nur 10 Dosen im Kühlschrank hab....
nur mal so als Vergleich


----------



## monthy (8. September 2008)

Habe zwar schon heute Morgen registriert aber Mail ist vorhin gekommen.

Erst kam die Betakey Mail und dann 2 mal die Registriermail.

Naja doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ;-)


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Die haben nur soviele Beta Keys Rausgehauen weil die ordenlich werbung machen wollte , das ist aber wie man sieht nun ehr negativ für sie.


----------



## Mintalamus (8. September 2008)

Skyhunter schrieb:


> "Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist. Wir werden euch informieren, sobald die Funktion wieder aktiv ist."
> 
> also ist doch wieder alles für die katz´, denn wer konnte gestern einen account registrieren? ich habe es oft versucht, aber bis auf den geliebten ;-) 414 tat sich nie was und heute wird den leuten, die keinen account haben immer noch nicht geholfen. man kann zwar seinen beta-key eingeben, aber ohne gültigen account bringt es uns nichts und die registrierung für den account ist immer noch offline.
> 
> freue mich schon auf den 15. man bekommt seinen code zugeschickt, aber niemand kann spielen, da goa es immer noch nicht hinbekommen hat, dass die login-server angemessen laufen. ich glaube das war ein riesen hit geworden wäre, wäre da nicht goa und macht gerade alles zunichte.




Also für alle die noch keinen Account angelegt haben!!!!
Startet das Spiel das ihr das login Ding seht da klickt ihr unten auf Konto erstellen und ihr kommt automatisch zu der AccReg seite da alles eingeben und abschicken! Bei mir hat funktioniert! Mit "Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie sind nun auf dieser seite bla bla ... Warten sie auf die Bestätigungsmail um ihren Acc vollständig zu aktivieren bla bla...
Also alle die keinen Account haben kann vielleicht geholfen werden aber nun warte ich auch schon über 2 Std auf die Bestätigungsmail danach noch den betakey... and so long


----------



## Vandergroth (8. September 2008)

key bestätigt: 17:15

e-mail: --:--

langsam nervts...


----------



## Ceradius (8. September 2008)

Hab endlich die E-mail bekommen,und das stand drin!





Willkommen, Ceradius!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Und nun???Wenn ich mich einloggen will,steht dann da das login fehlgeschlagen is.Bitte Login eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen das stimmt zu 100%
> 
> Ich kann doch auch nicht 100.000 Gutscheine für ne Cola verschenken und mich dann aufregen wenn alle einlösen wollen, ich aber nur 10 Dosen im Kühlschrank hab....
> nur mal so als Vergleich




/agree

und kein schlechter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Ceradius schrieb:


> Hab endlich die E-mail bekommen,und das stand drin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bringt dir leider gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

das ist nur die für die acc bestätigung , nicht für die beta key bestätigung


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Key bestätigt: ca 16.30Uhr
Mail noch nciht erhalten -.-


----------



## Garizim (8. September 2008)

drin und läuft !


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (8. September 2008)

Mintalamus schrieb:


> Also für alle die noch keinen Account angelegt haben!!!!
> Startet das Spiel das ihr das login Ding seht da klickt ihr unten auf Konto erstellen und ihr kommt automatisch zu der AccReg seite da alles eingeben und abschicken! Bei mir hat funktioniert! Mit "Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie sind nun auf dieser seite bla bla ... Warten sie auf die Bestätigungsmail um ihren Acc vollständig zu aktivieren bla bla...
> Also alle die keinen Account haben kann vielleicht geholfen werden aber nun warte ich auch schon über 2 Std auf die Bestätigungsmail danach noch den betakey... and so long



das habe ich gestern auch probiert und sogar 2 unterschiedliche accounts auf 2 unterschiedliche e-mail adressen registriert, habe aber bis heute keine antwort bekommen und wenn man es gestern abend nochmal probiert hatte stand da, dass die e-mail bereits verwendet wird. ist alles was komisch


----------



## Gammel82 (8. September 2008)

Es kotzt mich an, ich will auch endlich rein ey.... Die haben bestimmt bis Sonntag morgen auf den US-Servern gedaddelt und dann gemerkt "Oh shit, da war doch was bei uns zu tun..., naja egal, läuft". Und Chef bei GOA is Stromberg...


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

nichts gegen die leute die ihre mail schon bekommen haben sich erst aber vorn paar minuten den key registrieren lassen haben .. aber mal im ernst .. GOA ? was soll das ? manche warten (so wie ich) seit 17 uhr darauf das ne email kommt ! ich dachte es wäre eine "warteschlange" eingeführt worden ?bevor ich geflame bekomme.. nein ich bin nicht neidisch .. ich verstehe nur nich wie das sein kann wenn man doch verbesserungen eingeführt hat.. ?


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

das tollste, selbst wenn man das PW falsch eingibt steht ja da, key freigeschaltet... Oo


----------



## Ceradius (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> das ist nur die für die acc bestätigung , nicht für die beta key bestätigung



Das heist ich muss jetzt nur noch auf die E-mail warten mit der key bestätigung?


----------



## cylorijin (8. September 2008)

Dass das gerade so lange dauert ist gewollt. Die Angangsgebiete sollen ja nicht überflutet werden. ^^


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> /agree
> 
> und kein schlechter Vergleich
> 
> ...





dito

414 ich WAR dabei


----------



## bono303 (8. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen das stimmt zu 100%
> 
> Ich kann doch auch nicht 100.000 Gutscheine für ne Cola verschenken und mich dann aufregen wenn alle einlösen wollen, ich aber nur 10 Dosen im Kühlschrank hab....
> nur mal so als Vergleich



Zustimmung zu 100%.

Von Orgnasiation scheinen die Leute bei GOA noch Bedarf zu haben. Kleiner TIP für GOA: Es gibt Firmen die sich auf Projektorganisation spezialiesiert haben!


----------



## Satar (8. September 2008)

cylorijin schrieb:


> Dass das gerade so lange dauert ist gewollt. Die Angangsgebiete sollen ja nicht überflutet werden. ^^




Sehr richtig das isnn Feature !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (8. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen das stimmt zu 100%
> 
> Ich kann doch auch nicht 100.000 Gutscheine für ne Cola verschenken und mich dann aufregen wenn alle einlösen wollen, ich aber nur 10 Dosen im Kühlschrank hab....
> nur mal so als Vergleich




ich find schon das es n schlechter vergleich ist...... du weisst ja wieviel cola du hast da du einfach in den kühlschrank gucken kannst und es siehst.......
wenn du aber nich weisst wieviel cola im schrank ist, und es zu viel zum zaehlen ist dann verteilste einfach gutscheine......wenn dann einer kommt und keine cola mehr da is hat er halt pech gehabt, denn letztendlich haben die nix fuer die cola bezahlt.

ende vom lied is du weisst das du zu wenig cola hast und beim naechsten mal mehr bestellst.......

und am 18. haste dann halt genug vorräte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das tollste, selbst wenn man das PW falsch eingibt steht ja da, key freigeschaltet... Oo



hm die frage wär aber jetzt ob man dann ne mail bekommt in der drin steht " gz sie haben den tag verbracht mit f5 drücken" oder ob ein"schade ewig gewartet und alles umsonst ANGABEN FALSCH!"

oder man bekommt halt nix... wär schön zu wissen


----------



## soefsn (8. September 2008)

Und nochmal die Frage. wie hat diese Key Bestätigung bei euch ausgesehen ?

Als wir den Key eingegeben haben, haben wir immer diese Meldung bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müssen wir jetzt nur noch auf die Mail warten oder was ist das für eine Meldung ?

MFG


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

Schubi87 schrieb:


> ich find schon das es n schlechter vergleich ist...... du weisst ja wieviel cola du hast da du einfach in den kühlschrank gucken kannst und es siehst.......
> wenn du aber nich weisst wieviel cola im schrank ist, und es zu viel zum zaehlen ist dann verteilste einfach gutscheine......wenn dann einer kommt und keine cola mehr da is hat er halt pech gehabt, denn letztendlich haben die nix fuer die cola bezahlt.
> 
> ende vom lied is du weisst das du zu wenig cola hast und beim naechsten mal mehr bestellst.......
> ...





er wollte darauf eingehen das GOA einfach ohne sich wirklich gedanken zu machen (so kommt es mir jedefalls vor) keys ohne ende rauswirft auf gut glück nach dem motto "die server packen das schon" verstehst du? umso mehr keys desto mehr player die sich vom game überzeugen können aber über die folgen haben sie sich entweder keine gedanken gemacht oder einfach kein bock gehabt sich welche zu machen


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> hm die frage wär aber jetzt ob man dann ne mail bekommt in der drin steht " gz sie haben den tag verbracht mit f5 drücken" oder ob ein"schade ewig gewartet und alles umsonst ANGABEN FALSCH!"
> 
> oder man bekommt halt nix... wär schön zu wissen



werd ich ja sehen^^ hab ja nun 5 oder 6 mal probiert^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purpurklinge (8. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Und nochmal die Frage. wie hat diese Key Bestätigung bei euch ausgesehen ?
> 
> Als wir den Key eingegeben haben, haben wir immer diese Meldung bekommen.
> 
> ...



same here. Denke wir müssen jetzt auzf die Mail warten


----------



## Femto (8. September 2008)

meiner meinung nach Bedarf es keinem Kommentar im Bezug auf GOA.....is einfach ne Bodenlose frechheit....bin mal gespannt wie dann der Offizielle Start abläuft..... Naja warte hald dann mal weiter auch wenn ich ihnen meinen Key schon um 17 Uhr zugesendet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

key eingegeben ~ 16:15
bestätigungsemail: fehlt immer noch -.-


----------



## blaQmind (8. September 2008)

hmm nerff,...


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt ca. 2h 30 min +/- und es kam noch immer nichts.

Langsam beunruhigt mich ob ich evtl einfach nur das Passwort falsch eingegeben hab oder die schlafen ...


----------



## BoeNcheN (8. September 2008)

Code eingabe:     16.37

E-Mail            :    lässt auf sich warten


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

Hat überhaupt irgendjemand ne Bestätigungsmail gekriegt, seitdem die neue Code Seite verfügbar ist, funktioniert und mit Erfolgsmeldungen um sich wirft?


----------



## AIRNESS023 (8. September 2008)

bei mir hat die meldung ebenso ausgesehen. mail habe ich bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. glaube auch nicht dass ich die heute noch bekommen werde. so wie das jetzt aussieht brauchen die noch einige tage bis alle leute mit beta key wirklich das game anzocken können.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Warte seit ungefähr 3 Stunden auf die Mail...


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt irgendjemand ne Bestätigungsmail gekriegt, seitdem die neue Code Seite verfügbar ist, funktioniert und mit Erfolgsmeldungen um sich wirft?



Ja wenige haben es geschafft konnten patchen und wie es aussieht ins Spiel... *möchteauchgern*


----------



## Ferox21 (8. September 2008)

Also, ich mach auch mal mit:

Key eingegeben um 17.40 - wurde sofort angenommen, dies ging sofort und ohne Probleme

E-Mail bis jetzt noch ausstehend, natürlich...


----------



## Ronas (8. September 2008)

code eingabe: 19:27:33

Mail: Ausstehend


----------



## Trunkzine (8. September 2008)

rofl, stellt doch nich jede frage 1ooo mal und wartet auf ne gescheite antwort...

13 seiten sinnloses getippe^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2008)

AIRNESS023 schrieb:


> bei mir hat die meldung ebenso ausgesehen. mail habe ich bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. glaube auch nicht dass ich die heute noch bekommen werde. so wie das jetzt aussieht brauchen die noch einige tage bis alle leute mit beta key wirklich das game anzocken können.



einige tage wär schlecht, da die beta morgen schon zu 33% wieder vorbei is^^


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das wir heute wieder alle ins Bett gehn, ohne bewegte Bilder von Warhammer zu sehen...


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

ganz erlich ich hab ja nichts gegen frauen aber wen eine frau goa leitet dan wird so einiges klar warum die nichts auf die reihe bekommen support kacke planung pff kacke alles kacke die firma is total fürn arsch


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

AIRNESS023 schrieb:


> bei mir hat die meldung ebenso ausgesehen. mail habe ich bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. glaube auch nicht dass ich die heute noch bekommen werde. so wie das jetzt aussieht brauchen die noch einige tage bis alle leute mit beta key wirklich das game anzocken können.



is ja nur beruhigend, dass die beta nur bis 13. läuft, da könnte man es glatt schaffen noch ein paar stunden beta zu zocken bei der geschwindigkeit die die draufhaben ;-P

ps: codeeingabe ~ vor 3h
bestätigungsmail: IMMER NOCH KEINE


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

Ich vermute die schalten alle Keys manuell frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 asynchron eben

.. und wenn alle freigeschaltet sind, kommt trotzdem keiner ingame, weil der Patchvorgang ein Login erfordert und das ja abgeschalten ist.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Und nochmal die Frage. wie hat diese Key Bestätigung bei euch ausgesehen ?
> 
> Als wir den Key eingegeben haben, haben wir immer diese Meldung bekommen.
> 
> ...




jaa, du muss jetzt nur noch auf die mail warten.


----------



## Fresh87 (8. September 2008)

sry aber ihr seid auch beschränkt wenn ihr nix anderes tun könnt als auf den doofen key zu warten, geht auch nich schneller durch das...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht lieber joggen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peace ^^


----------



## Ronas (8. September 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das wir heute wieder alle ins Bett gehn, ohne bewegte Bilder von Warhammer zu sehen...


befürchte ich auch fast :-(:-(:-(


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Code-Eingabe: 16:50

Mail: -Austehend- 

die letzte Mail von denen dauerte 26 Stunden, von daher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

Ob es sich lohnt seinen AoC Account nochmal für nen Monat zu reaktivieren ?

Kotz, reier .....Leute macht hinne ich will jetzt zocken...

Wir werden mal wieder aller verarscht


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> die letzte Mail von denen dauerte 26 Stunden, von daher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barischni (8. September 2008)

joa dann mach ich auch mal mit
Code-Eingabe: 16.45
Mail : noch nichts bekommen (glaube auch nicht das sich da heute was drann ändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gortazz (8. September 2008)

Code eingegeben: 19:15

Mailempfang: hofffentlich noch dieses Jahr -_-


----------



## Kralos (8. September 2008)

Wie war das nochmal mit Beta Start am Sonntag den 7.8?^^


----------



## Magi999 (8. September 2008)

Ich willllllllllllllllllll endlich zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

50.000 Amies kommen gleichzeitig auf die US-Server .. und das is schwer, Amies sind dicker ... und bei uns ... grrrRRrrRRrRRrRrrrr


----------



## Mr_Edd (8. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IALNsmIilFg


----------



## Nawato (8. September 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Ich willllllllllllllllllll endlich zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



das wollen wir alle


----------



## KennyKiller (8. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> 50.000 Amies kommen gleichzeitig auf die US-Server .. und das is schwer, Amies sind dicker ... und bei uns ... grrrRRrrRRrRRrRrrrr


lol


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> 50.000 Amies kommen gleichzeitig auf die US-Server .. und das is schwer, Amies sind dicker ... und bei uns ... grrrRRrrRRrRRrRrrrr



Aber net so unfähig wie die bei GOA


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> 50.000 Amies kommen gleichzeitig auf die US-Server .. und das is schwer, Amies sind dicker ... und bei uns ... grrrRRrrRRrRRrRrrrr




Die Amies haben ja auch nix mit den Franzosen am Hut ^^


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

seit 16:44 warte ich auf eine email

so ein mist hab ich noch nie erlebt



414 ich WAR dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnarf892 (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß es gehört net wirklich hier rein aber sufu hat bei mit nichts gebracht!!
Wenn ich meinen ey eingebe und auf prüfen klicke kommt immer das format meines passworts is ungültig, dabei habe ich mich damit auf der seite registriert


----------



## AIRNESS023 (8. September 2008)

@pymonte 

ja da hast du recht. klasse opten beta ;-) 
zum glück gibts gscheite offline spiele wie civ 4


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

Eingegeben 16:35 Email noch immer austehend :-( Ich geh jetzt bischen tv gucken.....und komme in den pausen wieder schauen :-)


----------



## gnarf892 (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß es gehört net wirklich hier rein aber sufu hat bei mit nichts gebracht!!
Wenn ich meinen ey eingebe und auf prüfen klicke kommt immer das format meines passworts is ungültig, dabei habe ich mich damit auf der seite registriert


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Die Amies haben ja auch nix mit den Franzosen am Hut ^^



Die warn mir schon immer suspekt die Franzosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cäsario (8. September 2008)

Trunkzine schrieb:


> rofl, stellt doch nich jede frage 1ooo mal und wartet auf ne gescheite antwort...
> 
> 13 seiten sinnloses getippe^^




richtig und deine antwort WAR 414 ebenso gut


----------



## eventer (8. September 2008)

gnarf892 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es gehört net wirklich hier rein aber sufu hat bei mit nichts gebracht!!
> Wenn ich meinen ey eingebe und auf prüfen klicke kommt immer das format meines passworts is ungültig, dabei habe ich mich damit auf der seite registriert



Samma wie oft willst das noch posten?


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

gnarf892 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es gehört net wirklich hier rein aber sufu hat bei mit nichts gebracht!!
> Wenn ich meinen ey eingebe und auf prüfen klicke kommt immer das format meines passworts is ungültig, dabei habe ich mich damit auf der seite registriert


Findest du nicht das einmal posten reicht?

schreib mal alles klein!


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Key registriert: 16:35 Uhr

Email bekommen: Nein

Bisherige Wartezeit: 3 Stunden und 10 Minuten.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

also ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf dieses spiel, ich wollte es mir eigentlich kaufen was ich nun wohl doch nicht tun werde
und ich denke auch das heute keine email mehr kommen wird =)


----------



## gnarf892 (8. September 2008)

jaah sry aber mein i-net hatte lag


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ganz erlich ich hab ja nichts gegen frauen aber wen eine frau goa leitet dan wird so einiges klar warum die nichts auf die reihe bekommen support kacke planung pff kacke alles kacke die firma is total fürn arsch



hm meine freundin meinte auch grad "na wenn da ne frau an der macht ist kann das nur genauso den bach runtergehen wie deutschland" =D


----------



## Masahiko (8. September 2008)

Richtig @gnarf892

das gehört hier nicht rein


----------



## Morghulis (8. September 2008)

Key Aktiviert ca. 16:50 Uhr 
E-Mail: bisher nothing, nix, nada 

Egal wie das in den nächsten Tagen weiter geht eins weis ich schon mal genau, GOA spielt auf Seiten des CHAOS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fresh87 (8. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drnz1i3IEuE

wuahahaha! ^^ viel spass


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Naja.. bin mal eine Rauchen.. solltet ihr vll auch amchen (also die dies dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will hier keinen dazu verleiten). Der KEy kommt heut eh net mehr, also werde ich den Rest meines abends damit verbringen in iwelchen Foren rumzuspammen. 

WAR ist für mich gestorben... schade eigentl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ja, die drucken die Mails aus und verschicken sie per Post.


----------



## sh4k3 (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub die kennen  Kopieren&Einfügen nicht und schreiben jede Email einzeln und verschicken die per Hand


----------



## Teldor74 (8. September 2008)

key eingabe 18.15
mail soeben eingetrudelt


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

key aktieviert 19 uhr

jetzt noch nichts ausser dass die haare sitzen


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

key aktieviert 19 uhr

jetzt noch nichts ausser dass die haare sitzen


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> key eingabe 18.15
> mail soeben eingetrudelt



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Du Assi!^^

Meld dich mal ob einloggen etc. funzt!


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> key eingabe 18.15
> mail soeben eingetrudelt



lol? manche warten 3 stunden und du hasts nach 1 1/2


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> key eingabe 18.15
> mail soeben eingetrudelt


Ich verstehe die Logik nicht...in der sie die Mails verschicken....willkür oder was?


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> hm meine freundin meinte auch grad "na wenn da ne frau an der macht ist kann das nur genauso den bach runtergehen wie deutschland" =D



Made my Day, Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suffi (8. September 2008)

Key eingegeben um 16.20

Mail noch nicht gesichtet


----------



## Teldor74 (8. September 2008)

Zitat: 
Orginal von Sterntaler
Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.

Stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Code verwendete. Die Codes für die OpenBeta beginnen mit dem Prefix "PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

Stellt sicher, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse auch wirklich diejenige ist, die ihr bei der Registrierung auf unserer Webseite verwendet habt.

Überprüft bitte, ob Mails von uns nicht im Spamfilter hängen bleiben.


Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.

Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal.



Und zu der untergegangenen Frage zum Releasetag @ Wolfslord:
(Ich bemühe mich alles zu lesen, aber das ist hart Zwinkern )
Wir haben aus den letzten beiden Tagen gelernt. Diese neue Accountseite ist vielleicht noch keine Lösung, aber ein Fortschritt. Im Theater heißt es, wenn die Generalprobe versaut wird, wird das Stück ein voller Erfolg.
Ich möchte keine leeren Versprechungen machen, bin aber sicher, dass die nächsten Tage noch weitere Fortschritte bringen (müssen).


----------



## Calipolis (8. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> key eingabe 18.15
> mail soeben eingetrudelt



was ist das bitte für eine himmelschreiende ungerechtigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

reihe ich mich mal* ganz normal *ein: key eingegeben: *~16:45*
                                                              mail erhalten:     *ja das wüsst ich gern!*


----------



## AIRNESS023 (8. September 2008)

jep die logik würde ich auch gerne vestehen. automatismus is da sicher keiner dahinter ^^
goa macht alles irgendwie, hauptsache es kommt dabei nichts gscheites raus.


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Würde sagen, wir gehen jetzt alle ins bett und stehen in 3 Tagen wieder auf...dann müssts gehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (8. September 2008)

key eingabe 16:40 ----3 Stunden später-------> NIX


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Naja.. bin mal eine Rauchen.. solltet ihr vll auch amchen (also die dies dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja wenn War für Dich nur deshalb gestorben ist weil Du jetzt net reinkommst und sie ein paar probs haben dann tust Du mir leid. Wir alle warten schon seit gestern und können nicht zocken, wir alle regen uns unötig auf aber das ist die openBeta was erwartest Du ? Wenn Du wegen den paar problemchen mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre Fun hinschmeissen willst dann tu das , ich weine Dir nicht nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gibts Du privat auch immer auf sobald etwas nicht so läuft wie Du es möchtest ? Wenn ja dann hast Du noch viel zu lernen in Deinem Leben.


----------



## kalem (8. September 2008)

key um ~17 uhr eingegeben
bislang leider noch keine mail


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

goa ... mhmhmhmh da sind doch die hippies von indien


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

Teldor74 schrieb:


> key eingabe 18.15
> mail soeben eingetrudelt




lol
bin über 3h am warten


----------



## Suffi (8. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Naja wenn War für Dich nur deshalb gestorben ist weil Du jetzt net reinkommst und sie ein paar probs haben dann tust Du mir leid. Wir alle warten schon seit gestern und können nicht zocken, wir alle regen uns unötig auf aber das ist die openBeta was erwartest Du ? Wenn Du wegen den paar problemchen mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre Fun hinschmeissen willst dann tu das , ich weine Dir nicht nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




japp meine meinung , das is zum glück nur der betaTEST

ein test ist dafür da um probleme zu erkennen , und irgendwann zu lösen.
solang am offiziellen Start alles klar geht passts doch


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. September 2008)

atilla86 schrieb:


> lol
> bin über 3h am warten



ich auch, um 17uhr eingegeben und noch keine mail erhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ni0x (8. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> ich auch, um 17uhr eingegeben und noch keine mail erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 me too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

Suffi schrieb:


> japp meine meinung , das is zum glück nur der betaTEST
> 
> ein test ist dafür da um probleme zu erkennen , und irgendwann zu lösen.
> solang am offiziellen Start alles klar geht passts doch



Jup, da geb ich Dir recht, aber reinschnuppern ist bestimmt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakenx (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab nun 3 Stunden gewartet.

Dann kam Bestätigungsmail - und dass ist das BESTE:

Ihr Code konnte nicht verifiziert werden bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Angaben - und es stimmt alles - kein Tippfehler.

Da soll mal einer die Welt verstehen...


----------



## xXavieXx (8. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> ich auch, um 17uhr eingegeben und noch keine mail erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Same


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Suffi schrieb:


> japp meine meinung , das is zum glück nur der betaTEST
> 
> ein test ist dafür da um probleme zu erkennen , und irgendwann zu lösen.
> solang am offiziellen Start alles klar geht passts doch



Glaubst du das? Ich nicht^^

Und wenn man schon einen Stresstest macht warum ein paar Tage vor Release? Wie sollen die Leute die nicht in der Closed waren dann das Spiel testen?
Denn darin besteht nunmal der Sinn einer Beta. Oder sind wir nur Versuchskaninchen die eigentlich garnicht auf die Server kommen sollten?

Ist jetzt kein Angriff auf dich, nicht falsch verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (8. September 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Same



me2


----------



## Shindira (8. September 2008)

> Ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.
> 
> ...





> Original von Kroynngib uns bitte ein paar informationen was nun los ist...
> wieviele keys stehen zur beantwortung per mail an und wieviele schafft ihr pro stunde?
> 
> Auf solche und ähnliche Informationen (zum Beispiel dazu, was Leute machen sollen, die seit drei Stunden warten) warte ich leider selbst noch.
> ...



Sind im mom auch die einzigen infos die mal ankommen...


----------



## Der Warghammer (8. September 2008)

Um 17:00 Uhr

aber keine Mail bis jetzt.


----------



## Sunkissed68 (8. September 2008)

HI,

mal ganz ehrlich, wie stellt ihr euch vor, selbst wenn jetzt nur ein Teil der wahrscheinlich an die 100.000 (oder noch mehr) verteilten OB Keys es bis zum Status des Einloggens auf die Spielserver schaffen sollte, GOA es schafft, die sagen wir mal 50.000 Leute auf ihre 5(!!!) bisher vorhandenen Server zu packen?
DAS kann doch gar nicht funktionieren...ich kenne die Architektur der Server nicht, aber ich glaube nicht, daß da 10.000 auf einen Server passen...also selbst wenn jetzt alle schlagartig ihre Bestätigungsmail erhalten sollten, den Patch sauegn können, bezweifle ich sehr stark, daß dann auch ein Spielen (zumindest heute noch) möglich wird.

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## luda (8. September 2008)

huhu, 

also ne antwortmail kam eben.. den key habe ich heute mittag eingegeben mit login und pw und eben kam der kram gegen 18:36 als mail an:


Willkommen, blabla

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: blabla
Euer Nickname: blabla
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: bla@bla.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



trotzdem funktioniert das einloggen in warhammer nicht, damit ich mir den patch saugen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> Glaubst du das? Ich nicht^^
> 
> Und wenn man schon einen Stresstest macht warum ein paar Tage vor Release? Wie sollen die Leute die nicht in der Closed waren dann das Spiel testen?
> Denn darin besteht nunmal der Sinn einer Beta. Oder sind wir nur Versuchskaninchen die eigentlich garnicht auf die Server kommen sollten?
> ...



die open beta ist denke ich mal nur für stabilitätstests da.nen anderen sinn hat es nicht soviele leute kurz vor release auf die server loszulassen.


----------



## Nawato (8. September 2008)

key eingegeben um 16:55 
Mail keine

werde sowiso heute keinen mail kriegen also geh ich einfach irgentwas im TV schaun viel erfolg bei euren mails


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

habs jetzt einfach nochmal probiert naja vl hilfts obwohl ich nimmer dran glaub


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

regi geklappt.
bestätigungsmail bekommen.. also rauf, da.. = auch zweite mail warten.. -.-

ok.. zweite mail ist dann auch gekommen.. nur mit dem patchen läuft es nicht XD


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Naja wenn War für Dich nur deshalb gestorben ist weil Du jetzt net reinkommst und sie ein paar probs haben dann tust Du mir leid. Wir alle warten schon seit gestern und können nicht zocken, wir alle regen uns unötig auf aber das ist die openBeta was erwartest Du ? Wenn Du wegen den paar problemchen mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre Fun hinschmeissen willst dann tu das , ich weine Dir nicht nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz einfach deswegen, weil ich bei meinem letzten MMORPG genau die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hab! AoC = Versprechen aber nichts davon wird umgesetzt! Glaube bis jetzt ist immer noch nicht der für August versprochene PVP Patch rausgekommen (kann auch sein das ich mich Irre, war lange nicht mehr im Forum)! Hier geschieht genau das gleiche. "Ja es funktioniert jetzt, reggt euch!". UNd was is? nüschts! Aber gut, in gewisser Hinsicht hast du recht, sollte die Email iwann mal ankommen, werd ich das Game so oder so nochmal testen und dann nochmal ein neues Urteil fällen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das du mich deswegen gleich persönliche beleidigst ist jawohl mal erbärmlich oO kann dir doch mal völlig egal sein! Also bitte zieh deine WAR Fanbrille aus und kehr ins normale Leben zurück! Tut mir leid das ich jetzt leider auch noch beleidigend werden muss, aber das kann ich net auf mir sitzen lassen oO Sag du mir net das ich noch was im Leben zu lernen habe, ich bin erst 18.


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

einmal abgeschalten wird der Login so schnell nicht mehr on kommen

heut garantiert nicht mehr


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Was geht denn ab wieso haben einige schon eine email die Nach mir die aktivierung gemacht haben das ist doch scheiße , ich hab den key schon im 16:18 Aktiviert weil ich den knopf gespammt hab wie ein behinderter und nun bekomm ichs warscheinlich als letzer oder wie ...


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Naja mir gehts gar nicht mehr so ums *BETA* testen ich will nur zum releas fertig installiert und gepacht haben... aber ohne acc kann ich ned patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .........


----------



## Ardenda (8. September 2008)

Key eingegeben !!

E-Mail nicht bekommen....

Aber die Frisur hält.

3 Wetter taff ^^


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

luda schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> also ne antwortmail kam eben.. den key habe ich heute mittag eingegeben mit login und pw und eben kam der kram gegen 18:36 als mail an:
> 
> ...



Warum auch. Das ist  die Registrierungsmail - nicht die für die Beta.


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Sytrex schrieb:


> die open beta ist denke ich mal nur für stabilitätstests da.nen anderen sinn hat es nicht soviele leute kurz vor release auf die server loszulassen.



Dann sollten sie das den Leuten auch sagen, vor allem denen die Was-weiß-ich-welche-Special-Editions gekauft haben um einen garantierten Beta Key zu bekommen


----------



## Wurstbroetle (8. September 2008)

auch noch keine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, schon 2 mal abgeschickt mit einmal der richtigen email addy :<


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

wie kann man nur goa als partner wählen*kopfschüttel*


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

Code eingegeben um 19.25h. bisher keine email und Authetifizieren zum patchen fehlgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie das den Leuten auch sagen, vor allem denen die Was-weiß-ich-welche-Special-Editions gekauft haben um einen garantierten Beta Key zu bekommen



Seh ich genau so!


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

code eingegeben um 16:45 +/-

mail: gar nix !!!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (8. September 2008)

Registriert:  16:32

Mail erhalten: 20:01

Problem: Patcher sagt immer noch Authentifizierung Fehlgeschlagen :/

Naja...*Weiter probier


----------



## Ric_Zero (8. September 2008)

gelöscht - da war jemand mit der Antwort schneller gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Registriert:  16:32
> 
> Mail erhalten: 20:01
> 
> ...



Oh man... dann bringt mir die mail ja eh nix -.-


----------



## luda (8. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Warum auch. Das ist  die Registrierungsmail - nicht die für die Beta.



sicher? die mail bekam ich nämlich wegen der keyeingabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich warte mal auf weihnachten


----------



## Sasamur (8. September 2008)

Code eingegeben um 16:30

Mail ist noch zuhause beim Kaffee trinken -.-


----------



## Trools (8. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> code eingegeben um 16:45 +/-
> 
> mail: gar nix !!!




Nichtmal Spam? Du tust mir leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

414 DER WAR TÖTER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur um die Stimmung zu heben^^


----------



## SirLavan (8. September 2008)

Ich sag nur das auch wenn schon gepostet wurde http://warhammeronlineeusignup.ytmnd.com/


-.- um 17.00 angemeldet 

20.13 nix da keine mail


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Registriert:  16:32
> 
> Mail erhalten: 20:01
> 
> ...



es heißt, dass du, auch wenn du die mail erhalten hast, noch ne zeit lang warten musst, bis du ins spiel kommst.


----------



## silent_^- (8. September 2008)

16:23 regestriert
-20:15(beste sendezeit) immernoch keine e-mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (8. September 2008)

Key eingegeben 16.44 Uhr
Mail erhalten 20.13 Uhr

Patcher 8 % 

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smuffen (8. September 2008)

mal überlegen...
key eingabe um 16:30 rum

jetzt isses 20:15 uhr und...lasst mich kurz nachgucken...nein, keine mail.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Angemeldet 17:40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mail bekommen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Key eingegeben 16.44 Uhr
> Mail erhalten 20.13 Uhr
> 
> Patcher 8 %
> ...



Nach Eva Zwerg und Adam Riese also knapp 3 1/2 Stunden. Demnach kommt meine Mail dann um 21:45 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich mal etwas worauf ich warten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

mmh Mist, dann muss ich bis 23 Uhr warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (8. September 2008)

Ma zur Info!
Sie haben gesagt das es ein Stresstest wird...
Wieso lest ihr nich?Sie haben es angekündigt also was wollt ihr?!


----------



## Calipolis (8. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Key eingegeben 16.44 Uhr
> Mail erhalten 20.13 Uhr
> 
> Patcher 8 %
> ...



woooooot? nein nein nein kann gar nich sein! is zwar nett, dass du dir hier ein paar lügen ausgedacht hast um uns aufzuheitern, aber dann überleg dir das nächste mal wenigstens was realistisches!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Nach Eva Zwerg und Adam Riese also knapp 3 1/2 Stunden. Demnach kommt meine Mail dann um 21:45 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denke ich ehr nicht , ich hab schon um 16:18 aktiviert und noch keine mail !


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

*ICH KANN ES NICHT FASSEN DIE MAIL IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ma zur Info!
> Sie haben gesagt das es ein Stresstest wird...
> Wieso lest ihr nich?Sie haben es angekündigt also was wollt ihr?!



Hmm war das nicht auf die Server bezogen?


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> *ICH KANN ES NICHT FASSEN DIE MAIL IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Denke ich ehr nicht , ich hab schon um 16:18 aktiviert und noch keine mail !



Zerstör mir doch nicht meine Hoffnung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> *ICH KANN ES NICHT FASSEN DIE MAIL IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol zu früh gefreut. ich geh jetzt weinen ^^.

Anfrage fehlgeschlagen lol lol lol


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

wo sind die leute die sich zw. 16:15 und 16:30 registriert haben und bei GMX sind?
hat da schon wer ne mail? -.-


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

war da nicht irgendwas von wegen mail wird geschickt wenn wer vom server geht oder der server es aushält?
mein hätt was auf den 19 seiten gelesen...


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> *ICH KANN ES NICHT FASSEN DIE MAIL IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




schön... nur mit der mail kommst auch nicht weit.. irgendwie will der patcher nicht anfangen -.-


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

wenn es heute noch klappt dann ist mir alles egal, da kann ich auch noch ein paar Stunden warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (8. September 2008)

Nein es wurd gesagt es soll ein allgemeiner Stresstest werden :-)


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Hmm es kann sein das einiege noch Stunden warten werden.... Die lassen nur Wellen rein.....


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Nein es wurd gesagt es soll ein allgemeiner Stresstest werden :-)



hmm kk naja.........


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

mmh ok Key um 19:xx Uhr eingegeben, das heißt ich bin einer der letzten... mmmh NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> lol zu früh gefreut. ich geh jetzt weinen ^^.
> 
> Anfrage fehlgeschlagen lol lol lol


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

das macht laune,der zweite komplett verschwendete tag.

ich warte seit 16.15 auf meine mail, über 4 stunden!


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Hmm es kann sein das einiege noch Stunden warten werden.... Die lassen nur Wellen rein.....



Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das sie nur Wellen reinlassen! Dann würde der folgende Text ja keinen Sinn machen, da Sternentaler davon ausgeht das iwas bei den Mails nich funktioniert! 

"Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.

Stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Code verwendete. Die Codes für die OpenBeta beginnen mit dem Prefix "PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

Stellt sicher, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse auch wirklich diejenige ist, die ihr bei der Registrierung auf unserer Webseite verwendet habt.

Überprüft bitte, ob Mails von uns nicht im Spamfilter hängen bleiben.


Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.

Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal.



Und zu der untergegangenen Frage zum Releasetag @ Wolfslord:
(Ich bemühe mich alles zu lesen, aber das ist hart Zwinkern )
Wir haben aus den letzten beiden Tagen gelernt. Diese neue Accountseite ist vielleicht noch keine Lösung, aber ein Fortschritt. Im Theater heißt es, wenn die Generalprobe versaut wird, wird das Stück ein voller Erfolg.
Ich möchte keine leeren Versprechungen machen, bin aber sicher, dass die nächsten Tage noch weitere Fortschritte bringen (müssen).

__________________
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober
Deutscher Community Manager"


----------



## yosh1^ (8. September 2008)

16:20 bestätigt .. seither 15 mal bestätigt 

keine mail bekommen -.-


----------



## SirLavan (8. September 2008)

SCHEI** GMX UND SCHEI** GOA 

ich will doch nur spielnnnn uhuuu uhhuuuu ich tu doch nix (aus auf die dreck's e-mail warten) hhuuuuhu 

-.-


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

sie haben gesagt sie haben ein stress test gemacht und dieser wurde bestanden, das haben sie jedoch gestern vor 8 uhr gesagt xD


----------



## Stellanera (8. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> wo sind die leute die sich zw. 16:15 und 16:30 registriert haben und bei GMX sind?
> hat da schon wer ne mail? -.-



<----- 

und nein....auch ich warte noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

16.30 Uhr hatte ich meines ja abgeschickt,
nach der obrigen rechnung, hätte ich ja theoretisch schon längst eine bekommen, haut also nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (8. September 2008)

Ebenfalls GMX und keine Mail


----------



## Der Warghammer (8. September 2008)

Opsul schrieb:


> schön... nur mit der mail kommst auch nicht weit.. irgendwie will der patcher nicht anfangen -.-




*g*, da kommt dann also Problem nr. 3 ^^. Bin echt gespannt, ob ich bis 0:00 Uhr eine Bestätigung überhaupt bekomme, Yahoo!! ohhh!!


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

JEHAAAAAAAAAA der nächste flaschenhals ..... oh man GOA well done


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> sie haben gesagt sie haben ein stress test gemacht und dieser wurde bestanden, das haben sie jedoch gestern vor 8 uhr gesagt xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (8. September 2008)

16:40 Uhr angemeldet 
16:45 Uhr die mail bekommen

Oh sry bin kurz eingeschlafen und hab geträumt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

16:40 Uhr angemeldet
20:25 keine mail


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

mmh hoffentlich hab ich bei meiner e-Mail Adresse nicht vertippt...


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Willkommen, BLABLA!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: BLABLA
Euer Nickname: BLABLA
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: BLABLA

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



also das ist die neueste Email die ich erhalten habe, aber kann mich trotzdem nicht einloggen, " authofezieren fehlgeschlagen, bitte versuchen sie es erneut oda so in der richtung ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> mmh hoffentlich hab ich bei meiner e-Mail Adresse nicht vertippt...



das hab ich auch schon befürchtet


----------



## LuckyStrike (8. September 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2715903/Fettes...d_in_Achterbahn


----------



## Boesnielsikus (8. September 2008)

Key-Eingabe: 19:00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mail: 20:15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist die Mail:

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: .........
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: .........

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs überprüft und meine Angaben sind richtig.
Der Acc ist seit Monaten existent und aktiviert - der Key war der richtige

kooooooooooootzzzzzzzzzzzzz

also neuer Versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klark (8. September 2008)

16 20 bestätigt und seitdem auch keine mail bekommen liegt das vllt daran das Goa Yahoomail nicht mag xD


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Kane1986 schrieb:


> Willkommen, BLABLA!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



Naja du weisst wenigstens das es nicht geht wir (die meisten) wissen das noch nicht mal......


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

eben emails geguckt. Im Posteingang gesehen: oh eine mail. Schon gefreut und dann....ne dumme amazon werbe email -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

hab grad ne mail gekriegt von wegen das ich mich falsch angemeldet hab -.-


----------



## Walfaris (8. September 2008)

hmm Stresstest für die Server oder Stresstest für uns Spieler? Frei nach dem Motto *wie lange dauert es, bis sich die Leute gegenseitig zerfleischen?* 

Mal ehrlich... bisher wurden unsere Nerven deutlich stärker strapaziert als alle Server der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16:20 registriert... ---> noch keine Mail (GMX)

17:00 registriert... ---> noch keine Mail (Meine Frau MSN Account)

Oder kann es sein das GOA was gegen leute hat, die in der Schweiz wohnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nein bin kein Schweizer, lebe nur seit sehr langem da) 24 Jahre


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Kane1986 schrieb:


> Willkommen, BLABLA!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



Das ist die Mail auf deine Registrierung, zumindest sah mein so aus....
was mich auch wundert ist das man das Passwort bestätigen muss oO Ist ja fast so als ob man sich einen neuen acc erstellt...


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Passwort fragen Sie zweimal ab, e-Mail Adresse wiederum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

*OMG*  Ich glaub die wollen mich mal verarschen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Boesnielsikus schrieb:


> Key-Eingabe: 19:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nenn ich jetzt mal richtig Pech......


----------



## Skela (8. September 2008)

Ich kann da langsam auch kein verständnis mehr für aufbringen.
Wenn man wenigstens dann schreiben würde: "Wir testen was, es kann Stunden dauern bis die Mail wirklich kommt." 
Stattdessen schreiben die es würde wenige Minuten dauern! Wenn man testet und Probleme hat ist das die eine Sache, den Leuten das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen das man nicht einhält das andere ...


----------



## Wichtli (8. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> *OMG*  Ich glaub die wollen mich mal verarschen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja soweit bin ich auch :-) Und dann kommt bei mir dieser CD Key ist bereits registriert *heul*


----------



## pinnhead (8. September 2008)

Kane1986 schrieb:


> Willkommen, BLABLA!
> 
> Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.
> 
> ...



lt. "Sterntaler" dauert es ein wenig, bis der Patcher dich als "richtigen" User mit gültigen Key erkennt
dh. lieblingsbeschäftigung:
WARTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintagard (8. September 2008)

Boesnielsikus schrieb:


> Key-Eingabe: 19:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Mail habe ich auch erhalten...


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> 16 20 bestätigt und seitdem auch keine mail bekommen liegt das vllt daran das Goa Yahoomail nicht mag xD




Goa mag nur keine user bzw betatester


----------



## Luvadea (8. September 2008)

Eine frechheit sowas echt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chilledkroete (8. September 2008)

Momentan frag ich mich halt echt, ob die das zum Release hinkriegen werden. Also ich persönlich werd mir das Game nicht zu Realease kaufen!

Und meine Mail ist auch noch net da. Hab 2 verschiedene Logins benutzt, bis jetzt wie gesagt noch keine da.


----------



## Cruzes (8. September 2008)

Mir WAR langweilig ... ich glaube ich mach mal nen T-Shirt drauß... aber verbesser das noch ;3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudz (8. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Mir WAR langweilig ... ich glaube ich mach mal nen T-Shirt drauß... aber verbesser das noch ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Würd auch eins nehmen^^


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Nice... *haben will*


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

ich nimm 414... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonangel (8. September 2008)

Boesnielsikus schrieb:


> Key-Eingabe: 19:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so geht es mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenseele (8. September 2008)

16:47 key eingegeben
bis jetzt noch kein email, aber zwei freunde die kurz nach mir den key eingegeben haben, spielen schon. ich kuck den jetzt weiter über die schulter


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

mach noch die startseite von WAR als hintergrund und an die seite son drehendes rädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pinnhead (8. September 2008)

rudz schrieb:


> Würd auch eins nehmen^^


same^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (8. September 2008)

Punkt 16:15 Key eingegeben....
Bis 20:30 keine Bestätigung.....
Zweiter Versuch......


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Das Bild ist echt nicht übel......    *will*


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

ich mach des 414 als Hintergrund bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (8. September 2008)

und wir *WAR*ten immer noch ......


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

*EA verschiebt WAR Release in Europa um einen Monat*


ROOOFL


----------



## Mischweck (8. September 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage.
Wenn man den Code registriert was sollte da am ende stehn?


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> *EA verschiebt WAR Release in Europa um einen Monat*
> 
> 
> ROOOFL


Darauf falle ich nicht rein...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (8. September 2008)

Boesnielsikus schrieb:


> Key-Eingabe: 19:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei dem key verwechselt man ein O leicht mit einem D wenn man das collectors dingsi hat


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2008)

16:36 angemeldet, Mail noch immer nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

boa haben die mitarbeiter der agentur für arbeit eingestellt, die erst ihren stempel unter den key setzen müssen, damit ich mit meinen acc endlich den patch laden darf oder was .... -.-

dann würds mich echt nicht wundern und wir sehen uns in 5 monaten Oo


----------



## Gnarlgor (8. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> *EA verschiebt WAR Release in Europa um einen Monat*
> 
> 
> ROOOFL



Stimmt das? Gewöhnt euch mal an, Quellen zu nenne, wenn irh sowas behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba (8. September 2008)

Hat hier noch wer diese Email bekommen obwohl er alles richtig eingegeben hat ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## done (8. September 2008)

Naja *WAR *schon schön, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

17:55 key freigeschaltet

email : noch keine


----------



## Fastrunner (8. September 2008)

*mit nem leckeres Bierchen in die Runde setz*

so, code eingereicht um 16.08 und bis jetzt nicht ansatzweise irgendwie eine Mail erhalten

da freut man sich doch, dass man nen Arbeitsplatz hat und bis morgen wieder um 17 Uhr beschäftigt ist =)
vielleicht hat man bis dahin eine Mail, ansonsten weiter warten... 
aber irgendwie ist das öde ^^


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

ich weiß nich ob ich hier links posten darf aber http://warhammer.mystics.de/ sagt es so


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

gut das grad moonlight kommt also haben die noch 30 min


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

Mischweck schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage.
> Wenn man den Code registriert was sollte da am ende stehn?



code 414?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (8. September 2008)

ist aber eher ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rengul (8. September 2008)

Eigentlich dacht ich ja die lernen aus den andern online games,aber was hier abgeht,dat is ja mal unter aller .....!!!
Total verarsche für jedermann,willst Du verarscht werden??? Nimm ein Online-Game!!!
Und dann der dumme kommentar,wir hätten nicht damit gerechnet,OMG sag ich dazu nur.
Bin sowas von enttäuscht von denen.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Thront ich musste soo lachen wegen deinen GIF bild " vogel klaut im supermarkt " xD


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> ich weiß nich ob ich hier links posten darf aber http://warhammer.mystics.de/ sagt es so



Galube es dir immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (8. September 2008)

So wenn ihr wollt arbeite ich noch (also verbessern und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) drann und dann kann jeder der will das von mir angefertigte 414 Logo als Vorlage laden...

(siehe sig)


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> So wenn ihr wollt arbeite ich noch (also verbessern und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, plz xD


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich machs mir auf mein Auto xD mal zur info, ich habe immernoch kein acc erstellen können. aber wenn ich das alles so lese, bringt selbst das nix xD zu gut das ich mit die CE gekauft habe in der hoffnung ne woche vorher einsteigen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hachja ... ich zie nach würzburg ... mein neues kennzeichen lautet dann W:AR 414 ... xD


----------



## Rengul (8. September 2008)

Bitte will so ein T-Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raven Never More (8. September 2008)

Warte nun seit 4 stunden und 18 min nix is gekommen naja ich werd pennen 
gehn in den nächsten 12 Jahren wird schon mal was kommen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> So wenn ihr wollt arbeite ich noch (also verbessern und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte.


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

AW: EA verschiebt WAR Release in Europa um einen Monat
nicht ganz überraschend muß ich mal wieder zauma recht geben *g*

zugang zur openbeta beinhaltet die zusage der gesamten openbeta, da bei anderer auslegung einem möglichen betrug tür und tor geöffnet wären.

man müsste sonst ja nur die letzte halbe stunde der frist öffentlich machen, und hätte damit die zusage eingehalten ....für dann entstehende verbindungsprobleme wären natürlich andere verantwortlich....

der bezug zu "werbeveranstaltungen" und andere zwielichtige verträge wäre sicher nicht von der hand zu weisen
__________________
Kellean Wolfson
Ritter der Ehre Kael (R.I.P)

Kellean
Disciple / Halgar
Vanguard 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
lol sag ich da nur


----------



## linlux (8. September 2008)

über dreistunden gewartet und .......... Nix


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

langsam kann man sich von GOA auch echt verarscht fühlen. "binnen weniger minuten" - auch egal. absolute fehlplanung und ein missgeschick welches eig. nur amateuren passiert.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

kann man nur chilln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM&...feature=related


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> kann man nur chilln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<3 it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Hmm GOA wiiieeessoooo GOA?????


----------



## Kelrath (8. September 2008)

kann man nur chilln victory.gif

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM&...feature=related



Marcur schrieb:


> <3 it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Hmm GOA wiiieeessoooo GOA?????



sind doch die ganzen helden von DAoC bei W.A.R. ... wusstest das ned? xD


----------



## Eraboy (8. September 2008)

4 Stunden auf die E-Mail gewartet - jetzt reichts

...bis morgen


----------



## Rungor (8. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> 4 Stunden auf die E-Mail gewartet - jetzt reichts
> 
> ...bis morgen




schliese mich an machts gut! bis morgen


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

die von goa haben war scheinlich auch ein wenig zu viele pilze geschluckt und hören die ganze zeit über goa.. kein wunder das die so gechillt mit allem umgehen..

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sYcMh64Z5Ug&...feature=related


----------



## Mushkin (8. September 2008)

Patcherdownload lässt sich soeben ohne loogin starten ( Nein habe meine Email auch noch nicht )


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

ICH PATCHE! Ein Wunder....nach 30 Stunden warten


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Aehm ist es normal das ich nun schon seit 6 stunden auf ne Email warte?


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Mushkin schrieb:


> Patcherdownload lässt sich soeben ohne loogin starten ( Nein habe meine Email auch noch nicht )



lügner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (8. September 2008)

YOU GOT MAIL !!!   WHOOOO



*Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: *******
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ****************************
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex
© 2008 Games Workshop Limited. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. Games Workshop, Warhammer, Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning und alle damit verbundenen Zeichen, Namen, Völker, Volkssymbole, Charaktere, Fahrzeuge, Orte, Einheiten, Illustrationen und Bilder aus dem Warhammer-Universum sind entweder ®, TM und/oder © Games Workshop Ltd 2000-2008. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. EA, das EA-Logo, Mythic Entertainment, Public Quest und Realm vs. Realm sind Markenzeichen oder gesetzlich geschützte Warenzeichen von Electronic Arts Inc. in den USA und/oder anderen Ländern. GOA und das GOA-Logo sind Markenzeichen von France Telecom „Direction des Contenus“. Herausgabe, Hosting und Community-Management durch GOA. Alle anderen Warenzeichen sind Eigentum ihrer entsprechenden Eigentümer.
Rechtliche Hinweise *


----------



## ramsleier (8. September 2008)

wtf? wird nun der release wirklich um einen monat verschoben wie hier schon angedeutet wurde?


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> sind doch die ganzen helden von DAoC bei W.A.R. ... wusstest das ned? xD



Doch schon aber hab Daoc ned gespielt hab 3 1/2 Jahre mit WoW verbracht^^


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Aehm ist es normal das ich nun schon seit 6 stunden auf ne Email warte?


Ja


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

so edit:

bestätigungsemail erhalten: 20:45 (nach ca. 4h)

hatte vor ner halben stunde den code nochmals  eingegeben, ev. liegts daran, dass es jetzt plötzlich ging mit der mail, ka

allerdings erkennt mich der patcher noch nicht, somit heissts wieder warten und probiern

aber schon traurig, wie das hier abläuft, hätte nie gedacht dass blizz nochmal wer toppen kann mit unfähigkeit und nicht vorhandenem kundenservice.


----------



## Fastrunner (8. September 2008)

> wtf? wird nun der release wirklich um einen monat verschoben wie hier schon angedeutet wurde?




nein, bis jetzt gibt es nichts offizielles dazu.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Doch schon aber hab Daoc ned gespielt hab 3 1/2 Jahre mit WoW verbracht^^



mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (8. September 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> wtf? wird nun der release wirklich um einen monat verschoben wie hier schon angedeutet wurde?



können sie garnicht mehr machen , da die Versionen schon ausgeliefert wurden!


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

boah sry aber solange goa das hier vermarkten will werden wohl viele drauf verzichten sich das game zu kaufen.


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Nicht, daß die Warterei nachher spannender als das Game ist.


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Wäre ja dumm wenn sie alles um nen Monat verschieben jetzt wo alle ihre standard boxen bestellt haben und die Leute von vorher noch die ce/po im regal stehen haben......


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

hab meine Key nochmal eingegeben *daumendrück*


----------



## Dado (8. September 2008)

also ich finde das ja nun auch mal nett das man um 16uhr ca. kay eingegeben hat und bis jetzt nichts aber auch agrnichts passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (8. September 2008)

also wenn das mit dem key (ein zweites mal eingeben) funktionieren sollte, dann gebt doch mal eben feedback hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

ich denke und hoffe das sie es nicht verschieben ... das war das erste spiel, abgesehen von daoc, wo ich echt scho lang darauf warte bis ich es spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwie ham die jungs von GoA nix aus den fehlern aus der DAoC zeit gelernt glaub ich ... da warnse letzen endes auch nurnoch schlecht.


----------



## audiben (8. September 2008)

habe mein key nochmal neu eingegeben !! 

sobald es klappt, werde ich es melden !! 

viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

Hab auch mal einen neuen Versuch gestartet, schau mer mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasamur (8. September 2008)

Hab noch keine E-mail nekommen kann mich aber einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (8. September 2008)

So, ich habs für heute nun offiziell aufgegeben... ich schau Morgen Nachmittag mal wieder vorbei... hoffe mal, dass es dann funktioniert...


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Leute vielleicht klingt das dumm, aber ich verbringe wirklich schon den ganzen zweiten Tag mit warten auf Warhammer .. und immer noch nix

naja natürlich gehe ich arbeiten aber da hab ich auch nur das eine im Kopf xD


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Sasamur schrieb:


> Hab noch keine E-mail nekommen kann mich aber einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir klapps nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

bin seit gestern dran mir nen acc zu machen. hatte einen gemacht vor einigen monaten, aber irgendwie ging der nichtmehr, und nun brauch ich nen neuen. aber die login und registrierungsoption ist ausgeschalten, gibts da ne hintertür ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit ich wenigstens mal dazu komme einen acc anzulegen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fehler 414 (8. September 2008)

Opsul schrieb:


> die von goa haben war scheinlich auch ein wenig zu viele pilze geschluckt und hören die ganze zeit über goa.. kein wunder das die so gechillt mit allem umgehen..
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sYcMh64Z5Ug&...feature=related


Pilze chillen dich ganz sicher NICHT!
Soviel zum OT^^.


Zum Thema:

Um ca 17:45 angemeldet
noch keine Mail da.
un jetzt schaltet au noch der war stream ab :<
(http://www.mogulus.com/akkarinswow) btw


----------



## Cruzes (8. September 2008)

Ich Patche... 0.o? WOoaah..ehm meinte Waaarrrrr
Log funz bei mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Ich Patche... 0.o? WOoaah..ehm meinte Waaarrrrr
> Log funz bei mir...
> 
> 
> ...



hast du ne mail bekommen?


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Schadet es wenn man den Key nochmal eingibt?


----------



## Drugan (8. September 2008)

Jemand ne Idee?!
Hab gestern meinen Account registrieren können und heut dann auf den Bestätigungs-Link geklickt ... da schreiben die doch tatsächlich, dass mein Account gesperrt sein ... den Code hab ich aber trotzdem nochmal eingegeben.

Macht mir aber ehrlich gesagt nen bissl Kummer ...


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

@urando
ne den kannst theoretisch sooft eingeben wie du willst^^


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

also ich wart jetzt auch schon sage und schreibe 5 stunden!!!!!

und nichts is angekommen!!!!!!

und warum zum teufel gibt es leute die anch 2 stunden ihre mail bekommen???

was denn das für ne logik dahinter?????
wo is die verdammte logische anmeldereinfolge hinn????

nach 1 kommt 2 danach 3 und net 1750,5000,2980!!!!


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Schadet es wenn man den Key nochmal eingibt?



Denke nicht, hab Ihn auch schon zweimal eingegeben, glaub aber nicht das es dadurch schneller geht


----------



## Cruzes (8. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sitze grad bei meiner Freundin und versuch wie blöde das Passwort einzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Hat jmd von euch nach ner halben ewigkeit warten auch sowas ähnliches bekommen:
Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Ich hab alles nochmal kontrolliert und war alles richtig eingegeben, weiss jmd woher das rühren könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

bei mir mittlerweile auch

so leute ohren aufgesperrt bzw. eher die augen !
nach elendig langen warten (seit 17uhr) is endlich meine email gekommen ... ich hab mich nochmal auf der anderen seite versucht d.h. meinen key eingegeben .. ihr geht normal auf die WAR seite und auf dem linken rand steht "CODE"   .. draufklicken, denn diese seite ist die richtige .. alles nochmal eingeben .. bei mir wurde der key sofort bestätigt .. kurze zeit später hatte ich die email ! patcher ist auf 40% und ich lade vll gerade 5 min mit max. 350kb .. mehr is nicht drin wegen meiner leitung .. d.h. aber das er relativ schnell gesaugt wird !

gruß


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

ich komme mir hier langsam vor wie bei silkroad extrem, zu den alten zeiten... man sitzt knapp 8 stunden davor und versucht sich einzuloggen und mit viel viel glück darf man dann nach diesen 8 stunden ins spiel rein.... und anderthalb stunden später kickt dich der server wieder raus, weil zu viele online sind, wärend die botter alles verseuchen *kotz*


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift! Heute 16:30 Code eingegen, noch immer keine Mail. Also denke ich so ganz im stillen "hm, check nochmal die news auf deren website. da steht sicher was." Aber nein, da steht nichts. Aber eine schöne neue Grafik haben die für den deaktivierten Login! Ja für sowas ist zeit...

jetzt habe ich auch den code noch einmal eingegeben, in der hoffnung meine registrierung nur "auf dem postweg" verloren zu haben...
wehe nicht, dann werd ich größa un´grüna und stampfe als wargboss zu denen ins Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euch allen noch viel Glück, ich vertreibe mir die Zeit nun mit Diablo 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TimeBomb (8. September 2008)

Drugan schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?!
> Hab gestern meinen Account registrieren können und heut dann auf den Bestätigungs-Link geklickt ... da schreiben die doch tatsächlich, dass mein Account gesperrt sein ... den Code hab ich aber trotzdem nochmal eingegeben.
> 
> Macht mir aber ehrlich gesagt nen bissl Kummer ...





so ging's mir auch gerade eben.
hab zum 2. mal nach heute mittag auf den link geklickt, und bekam die meldung, dass der account gesperrt sei.

den beta-code konnte ich aber zum 2. mal eingeben und aktivieren.....


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Diese Blöden Säcke von War haben mir eine Email geschickt, die mir nur erzählt, dass es NICHT geklappt hat.

Ach ja, dann werde ich mittels Link wieder auf die War Webseite verwiesen mit einem supertollen Fenster.

FEHLER. CODE 303!!!!!!!!!

Diese verdammten ***** *** ***** **************  **** ********


----------



## Lemmy96 (8. September 2008)

Was isn das für ein Sch....
Endlich Email da, alles richtig eingetippt und der sagt das der Code nicht registriert ist.
Und nun beim nochmal anmelden sagt er"Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
Was soll den das heißen????? Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

hab das grade erst am unteren bildschirmrand gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fiel mir spontan nur eins ein ... "Der Fehler ist die Seite"


----------



## Black_Seraph (8. September 2008)

Nachtrag:

Patcher läuft, ohne Email erhalten zu haben. Nun spiele ich doch kein diablo, sondern zähle jedes Bit das durch die Leitung flutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudz (8. September 2008)

Hier ist euer geld besser investiert !

http://www.yofrankie.org/


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

meiner geht nicht =(
bei deiden accounts nich


----------



## Dado (8. September 2008)

also ich habe den code nu auch das 2 mal eingegeben und siehe da patcher funtz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

Ich ziehe mal eine Bilanz zum heutigen Tag :

Tag nr. 2

- Wieder keine möglichkeit einen Account zu erstellen

Das wars auch schon, mal sehen was Tag 3 mit sich bringt, in diesem sinne, eine gute Nacht ... wartet nicht zu lange, es hat ja doch kein Sinn, schlaf ist wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis Morgen ...


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

langsam wirds echt peinlich für GOA... wenn ich Chef wäre würde ich sagen:

scheiss auf die Beta Keys open for all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

nochmal ne nacht drüber pennen morgen früh falsl keien mail da ist code neu eingeben ab und zu mal den patcher testen bei manchen ging der ohne mail


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Leute ich heule gleich morgen scheiss arbeit und immer noch nicht gezockt :-(

Wie sieht denn die " FINALE EMAIL " AUS ?

ich meine diese Email .. die ankommt und man dann sich einloggen kann patchen kann und danach zocken kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Lemmy96 schrieb:


> Was isn das für ein Sch....
> Endlich Email da, alles richtig eingetippt und der sagt das der Code nicht registriert ist.
> Und nun beim nochmal anmelden sagt er"Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> Was soll den das heißen????? Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?



Also diese Trottel verbringen glaub ich den ganzen Tag damit neue Fehlermeldungen ohne jeglichen Lösungshinweis zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naKlasse (8. September 2008)

Meiner geht auch, hab nichma mail bekommen...
und da wollte ich schon das hier posten nene:
Es W.A.R wie ein Tag im Krieg. Damals, am 7. September 2008...
Alle Fans bekamen die Hoffnung, teil eines ganzen zu werden. Von ganz oben kam uns allen der Segen zugeflogen, doch kam er nicht an.
Wir saßen nun alle im selben Boot (bzw. connecteten auf dem selben TS²) und bekamen es mit der Angst zutun...

Alle verloren nacheinander den Verstand, sahen nur noch das eine Zeichen...
Es sollte wie eine Botschaft sein, doch es kam nie an. Wir starrten in die Ferne (bzw. auf den Monitor) und es wurde uns mulmig.
Die Zeit W.A.R so schnell gegangen und nichts ist passiert. Dennoch wollten einige nicht aufgeben, denn das was uns in der Ferne begegnete, das Zeichen, gab einigen Kraft und Hoffnung weiter zu kämpfen.
Andere brachen vor dem Anblick des Zeichens zusammen, sprangen über bort und von einem auf den anderen Moment W.A.R es für sie aus.

Der Tag gab den Überlebenden Zeit zum nachdenken, bis jetzt...

414 IS COMING


...mist jetzt hab ichs doch getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastrunner (8. September 2008)

ich saug auch gerade den patch ohne eine e-mail bekommen zu haben.
entweder haben die den patch jetzt free for all gemacht
oder der authen... dingensserver bekommt jetzt doch schneller ne bestätigung das der key aktiv ist, als die mails raus gehen
oder die haben keine lust mehr mails zu schicken xDDD


----------



## n e X (8. September 2008)

wie wärs mal wenn einige oben lesen was ich egschrieben habe anstatt sich weiter aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have fun .. patch bei 75% aber jez muss ich eh bald pennen -_-


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

wer wettet mit mir das es morgen immernoch nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

> Solltet ihr noch keinen Account auf unserer Seite haben, müssen wir euch weiterhin um Geduld bitten, da die Erstellung von neuen Accounts weiterhin deaktiviert ist. Wir werden euch informieren, sobald die Funktion wieder aktiv ist.
> 
> Wenn ihr euren Account gestern erstellt habt und eine E-Mail mit einem Link zur Aktivierung erhalten habt, müsst ihr erst diesem Link folgen, bevor ihr auf der oben verknüpften Seite euren Code eingeben könnt.



hier der link ... http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de&id_news=de117


----------



## Cruzes (8. September 2008)

.... no comments *freu* ... nja ich geh ins bett morgen Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die es net checken... ja ich komme Online ins Spiel o.0!


----------



## Kilreth (8. September 2008)

Heute um 16:30 Code erfolgreich aktiviert, bis jetzt keine mail.
Go and die GOA!


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

ENDLICH! Nach 5 stunden bekomme ich die registrierungsmail meines accounts bestätigt.
Um gesagt zu bekommen das er gesperrt ist...ich kann wieder und immernoch nichts tun...warten auf codebestätigung.


----------



## Wlath (8. September 2008)

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Patcher läuft, ohne Email erhalten zu haben. Nun spiele ich doch kein diablo, sondern zähle jedes Bit das durch die Leitung flutscht blink.gif



meiner auch.

habe den code um ca. 18:00 eingegeben und wartete bis vor kurzem auf die email. 

jetzt hatte ich die faxen dick und habe einfach war gestartet. siehe da: oh wunder der patch läuft und nicht langsam (bin bereits bei 61%)

eventuell komme ich heute doch noch kurz rein.

für alle die bereits länger warten, versucht es auch mal.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Was bedeutet Code 303?
Bitte helft mir, Bitte.

Was bedeutet CODE 303???????


----------



## SirLavan (8. September 2008)

-.- bei mir gehts nicht


----------



## blackviolet (8. September 2008)

habe auch meine code login etc.. neu eingegeben...ohne email zu bekommen und bin jetzt beim patcher^^


----------



## Prometx (8. September 2008)

buhuhu ich will auch endlich die mail bekommen!!
Key um etwa 16:45 eingegeben.
Mail bekommen? NEIN!


----------



## texus19 (8. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> .... no comments *freu* ... nja ich geh ins bett morgen Arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

blackviolet schrieb:


> habe auch meine code login etc.. neu eingegeben...ohne email zu bekommen und bin jetzt beim patcher^^



Wo finde ich den PATCHER?


----------



## Marcur (8. September 2008)

ich setze 414 taler ?! xD


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Mein account ist frisch aktiviert und direkt gesperrt worden.Meine authentifizierung geht nicht und die WAR-Seite teilt mit das mein acc gesperrt ist...weis jemand wie ich das problem umgehen/beheben kann oder gibt es ein pressestatement zu den accountproblemen?Ich fidne keins auf der WAR-Seite.Ich finds krass deas mein acc ne 10000el sec nach aktivierung bereits gsperrt ist versuche seit ner stunde mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

in so einer Situation werde ich mir unsicher ob ich wirklich das richtige password bei der regestration eingegeben habe, weil man jez nich weis, obs richitig oder falsch ist und " password vergessen" kann man ja auch nich aklicken obwohl ich mir beim pw eingeben sehr viel zeit gelassen habe ^^  bei der regestration ..

aber wie man sieht tut sich ja langsam was, hoffe das ich auch gleich patchen kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

blackviolet schrieb:


> habe auch meine code login etc.. neu eingegeben...ohne email zu bekommen und bin jetzt beim patcher^^




lol ich will auch so viel luck haben-.-


----------



## Smuffen (8. September 2008)

löl, ich checks nüscht. nix mit patchen bei mir, werde einfach nicht authentifiziert -.-


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> bei mir mittlerweile auch
> 
> so leute ohren aufgesperrt bzw. eher die augen !
> nach elendig langen warten (seit 17uhr) is endlich meine email gekommen ... ich hab mich nochmal auf der anderen seite versucht d.h. meinen key eingegeben .. ihr geht normal auf die WAR seite und auf dem linken rand steht "CODE"   .. draufklicken, denn diese seite ist die richtige .. alles nochmal eingeben .. bei mir wurde der key sofort bestätigt .. kurze zeit später hatte ich die email ! patcher ist auf 40% und ich lade vll gerade 5 min mit max. 350kb .. mehr is nicht drin wegen meiner leitung .. d.h. aber das er relativ schnell gesaugt wird !
> ...




also bis auf dass ich bis jetzt noch keine mail habe hat alles geklappt, ist ja auch ne sache wie man nun "kurze zeit" definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cindys (8. September 2008)

Ich habe auch ewig auf eine Bestätigungsmail gewartet. Als sie dann endlich kam war die Enttäuschung groß, denn der Code konnte angeblich nicht registriert werden. 

Ich hab es ca. noch 3mal probiert und jetzt läuft der Patcher ohne eine Email bekommen zu haben.

Viel Glück euch auch.


----------



## Kelrath (8. September 2008)

n schrieb:


> wie wärs mal wenn einige oben lesen was ich egschrieben habe anstatt sich weiter aufzuregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich habs mal wie du gemacht und es funzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> löl, ich checks nüscht. nix mit patchen bei mir, werde einfach nicht authentifiziert -.-



dasselbe bei mir, aber schon seit ner stunde....ich HASSE das spiel jetzt schon


----------



## MisterX2 (8. September 2008)

um 16:45 cm entlich den cod angenommen ca um 18:30 die mail bekommen, aber mit einloggen und Patchen ist leider nichts


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Gegen 16:44 Bestätigt.

Mail ausstehend.


----------



## SnaXx (8. September 2008)

Hir ma ne Frage an alle die ihren Code schon registriert haben....wie lang hat sich bei euch das Ladeding da gedreht? XD Also bei mir dreht das schon ne Weile...


----------



## spidertimo (8. September 2008)

16:18 Betakey aktiviert
Bis jetzt noch keine mail.. kann mich auch nicht im patcher einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird heute wohl nichts mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

so ich habe mein key ca 10 minuten vor einem kumpel von mir eingegeben und er hat schon seid ca 2 stunden seine verschissene email und ich nicht, das is so ein kackhaufen diese scheißfirma ich raste gleich aus


----------



## blackviolet (8. September 2008)

SnaXx schrieb:


> Hir ma ne Frage an alle die ihren Code schon registriert haben....wie lang hat sich bei euch das Ladeding da gedreht? XD Also bei mir dreht das schon ne Weile...



dann hängst musst nochmal eingeben


----------



## Lemmy96 (8. September 2008)

Obwohl ich vorher die Mail bekommen habe das meine Registrierung fehlgeschlagen ist läuft der Patcher jetzt....FREU.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dado (8. September 2008)

da ich den code das 2e mal eingegeben habe hab ich auch endlich die mail bekommen^^




Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex 	
	© 2008 Games Workshop Limited. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. Games Workshop, Warhammer, Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning und alle damit verbundenen Zeichen, Namen, Völker, Volkssymbole, Charaktere, Fahrzeuge, Orte, Einheiten, Illustrationen und Bilder aus dem Warhammer-Universum sind entweder ®, TM und/oder © Games Workshop Ltd 2000-2008. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. EA, das EA-Logo, Mythic Entertainment, Public Quest und Realm vs. Realm sind Markenzeichen oder gesetzlich geschützte Warenzeichen von Electronic Arts Inc. in den USA und/oder anderen Ländern. GOA und das GOA-Logo sind Markenzeichen von France Telecom – „Direction des Contenus“. Herausgabe, Hosting und Community-Management durch GOA. Alle anderen Warenzeichen sind Eigentum ihrer entsprechenden Eigentümer.
Rechtliche Hinweise 	
Fenster schliessen


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

Dado schrieb:


> da ich den code das 2e mal eingegeben habe hab ich auch endlich die mail bekommen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kannst du patchen wenn ja hasse ich dich =P


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> so ich habe mein key ca 10 minuten vor einem kumpel von mir eingegeben und er hat schon seid ca 2 stunden seine verschissene email und ich nicht, das is so ein kackhaufen diese scheißfirma ich raste gleich aus



is das jmd. traurig weil was nicht läuft wie er will , kenn du dich erstmal so gut mit netzwerken , programmieren ,usw. aus , dann kannste weiter rumflennen ...


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Dado schrieb:


> da ich den code das 2e mal eingegeben habe hab ich auch endlich die mail bekommen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will auch! :'(


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> so ich habe mein key ca 10 minuten vor einem kumpel von mir eingegeben und er hat schon seid ca 2 stunden seine verschissene email und ich nicht, das is so ein kackhaufen diese scheißfirma ich raste gleich aus



ich bei mir liegen auch langsam die nerven blanck!!!!  vorallem bei diesem unlogischem vorgehen!


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Sieht schon mal so aus wie wenn sich in sachen email wenigens etwas tut....


----------



## Dado (8. September 2008)

jop patch ist auch schon durch O_o  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur muss ich wohl nochmal drüber installieren da irgend ne datei fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dued (8. September 2008)

lol ich warte seit 16;34oso aiúfn die schei* mail-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (8. September 2008)

ca 17:00 Uhr bestätigt
immer noch keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Gibts eigentlich was neues von GOA? Zu der Thematik?


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal so aus wie wenn sich in sachen email wenigens etwas tut....



wenn da eine gefühlte person an den emails arbeitet bringts auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

also ich hab inzwischen das ganze 5 mal abgeschickt.... verschiede browser/links etc und nichts,
weder mail noch authentifiziert


----------



## Shindira (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues von GOA? Zu der Thematik?



Noe bisher hat Sterntaler nichts mehr gepostet.


----------



## Heilfrucht (8. September 2008)

ca. um 17:00 code eingegeben und mail is immernoch nich da arg die soltn ma was schnelleres machen sonst verliren die ja noch tausende kunden grrr


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Nein GOA macht das was sie selber bemerken was sie falsch machen... Kommunikation-.-  ist so wie wenn du gegen die wand läufst sagst " ich hät durch die tür laufen sollen" und im nächsten moment wieder gegen die wand klatscht-.-


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Leute ich habe mich soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sehr darauf gefreut endlich Warhammer zu zocken, aber +heulz+  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeggl (8. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> langsam wirds echt peinlich für GOA... wenn ich Chef wäre würde ich sagen:
> 
> scheiss auf die Beta Keys open for all
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

boah warte seit halb 5 auf die mail...es kommt einfach nix ist das regional bedingt evtl? -.-    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     also organisation der beta echt unter aller sau von seiten goa her


----------



## Realtec (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal so aus wie wenn sich in sachen email wenigens etwas tut....



wenn da eine gefühlte person an den emails arbeitet bringts auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chadsmith91 (8. September 2008)

herrlich, jetzt steht da, dass mein account gesperrt wurde (code 707) oder so...
könnte knochen kotzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (8. September 2008)

Heilfrucht schrieb:


> ca. um 17:00 code eingegeben und mail is immernoch nich da arg die soltn ma was schnelleres machen sonst verliren die ja noch tausende kunden grrr



Es würde vermutlich schneller gehen wenn das ein einzelner bei denen von hand machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Habe nun es mit Firefox, Opera und Internet Explorer gemacht, ausser bei dem Firefox kam ich auch jedes mal durch.

Hoffe habe nichts falsch gemacht, das ich es öfters probiert habe..


----------



## deejay330 (8. September 2008)

also hab jetzt zum 2. mal den key weggeschickt und nach ein halben stunde ca. ist die e-mail gekommen das mien key reg. wurde 

lg


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

gereggt: 16:25

Mail : -.-


aber der Patcher geht *juhu*


----------



## SnaXx (8. September 2008)

So : Ihr Antrag zur Aktivierung des Codes wurde gespeichert.

Muss ich jetz auf die Bestätigungsmail warten und dann kann ich patchen oder was?


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues von GOA? Zu der Thematik?



Darauf kannst (leider) lange warten. Bis sich da mal wer bequemt auch nur irgendwas auf der Hauptseit zu schreiben...Bzw auch sonst hab ich nix gehört...

Nebenbei: ca. 16.25 Uhr Key-Reg bestätigt.
Email: Steht noch aus ( rechne nicht vor morgen Mittag damit)
Patcher: geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Was meint ihr mit Patcher? Muss man sich vorher dafür regestrieren lassen oder geht es auch so?


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Wie es aussieht isses nicht mehr wichtig auf die eMail zu warten sondern als an dem Patcher rumprobieren ob man Authofiziert is oder wie das Wort heisst xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Also solang versuchen sich einzuloggen bis es geht?


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Patcher? Muss man sich vorher dafür regestrieren lassen oder geht es auch so?




Wenn Du W.A.R. startest und dein login in und PW in Ordnung ist, dann patcht das Programm auf die neue Version.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

ja immer versuchen einzuloggen mach ich auch, und bei manchen klappts ja.. bin auf die auch sehr sehr NEIDISCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

@urando .. eigentlich sollte es so ablaufen, das man erst beide mails haben muß, damit man sich soweit einloggen und dann den patch laden kann .. nur scheinen die server derart zu überlastet sein und falschinfos von sich zu geben, das einige wohl so runterladen können, oder das durch etweige fehler einfach nur die mail im datenverkehr hängen geblieben ist, der acc. bei einigen aber schon freigeschaltet wurde


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Keine neuen Nachrichten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

reg_*i*_strieren


----------



## Parasite72 (8. September 2008)

16:45 Uhr eingabe des Beta Keys 
20:43 Uhr Bestätigungsmail bekommen 
und beim Patcher No Chance


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

ohhhhhhh mein gott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich hab ne mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

ich finds intressant, die einen haben ne bestätigungmail gekriegt, können aber net patchen, die andern ham keine mail aber der patcher funzt und bei den 3. geht gar nix...is da irgendeine taktik dahinter? wenn ja versteh ich sie nich^^ *ironieaus*


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Also solang versuchen sich einzuloggen bis es geht?



Ich hab ab und zu probiert. Eben ging es dann auf einmal. Eine Mail hab ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

2 Emails!?

Ich dachte ich muss nur auf eine warten >_<'

Habe noch nichmals eine bekommen


----------



## Emokeksii (8. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt ne nachricht aber wer hätte es gedacht ich kann incht patchen obwohl der key aktiviert ist ....ich frag auch mal doof....LÖSUNG???


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

hab iwann zwischen 16.30 und 17.00 die bestätigung erhalten, warte seitdem aber vergebens auf die e-mail...

hoffen wir mal dass es morgen besser wird


----------



## deejay330 (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Also solang versuchen sich einzuloggen bis es geht?


also bei mir ist der patcher auch ohne e-mail gegangen, der hat mir aber dann gesagt ich muss das game neu installieren weil zu viele datein fehlen


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne nachricht aber wer hätte es gedacht ich kann incht patchen obwohl der key aktiviert ist ....ich frag auch mal doof....LÖSUNG???



schlafen gehen und morgen wieder probieren ^.^


----------



## xXavieXx (8. September 2008)

Warte immernoch seit 16 Uhr!


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

Tja , danke Goa für die open beta , wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob die den gleichen mist bauen wie bei daoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((. bin jetzt echt am überlegen ob ich mir war holen soll .


----------



## atilla86 (8. September 2008)

oh wunder ich kann aber net patchen-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

was meint ihr mit 2 e mails? ich hab die aktivierungsmail für mein acc wo der link zur seite is wo der acc aktiviert wird...auf code email wart ich noch... kommt da nochwas außer dem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Alishra schrieb:


> ich finds intressant, die einen haben ne bestätigungmail gekriegt, können aber net patchen, die andern ham keine mail aber der patcher funzt und bei den 3. geht gar nix...is da irgendeine taktik dahinter? wenn ja versteh ich sie nich^^


 Also wenn GOAs Taktik darin besteht nahezu sämtliche zukünftigen europäischen WAR-Spieler in den Wahnsinn zu treiben .....


----------



## Felucius (8. September 2008)

auch um 16:20 rum - mail auch noch keine^^ naja morgen is ja ach noch ein Tag^^
ich nehms gelassen , is halt BETA in dem sinne

mfg


----------



## Alemra (8. September 2008)

Also ich habe um 16.45 den Key Aktiviert.
Bis jetzt keine mail und eigentlich ist es nicht ok wie das abläuft..nur mittlerweile sage ich mir
der Sonntag wird kommen und wenn dann alles nach Plan läuft ist es mir wurscht was sie jetzt machen.

Nur ich kann all die Verstehen, die Sauer darüber sind...den eine Firma die den Online Betrieb für Europa über nimmt
sollte sehr wohl in der lage sein das auch zu packen Beta hin oder her und nicht wie es im moment abläuft.

Vorallem gestern Entschuldigen sie sich das sie in dem "schreiben" Ghislaine Le Rhun und heute könnten sie ja mal sagen warum es
sich mal wieder so verzögert...das man 5 Stunden auf ne mail warten muss.

Ich für meinen Teil habe geung von der Beta und den ganzen Stress und wenn es am WE und Montag und die Tage danach genauso läuft 
kommt es gleich in die Ecke das Spiel.

Schönen Abend euch noch und all die wartenden lasst euch weiter frustieren


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

hat schon einer ne mail bekommen der so um ca. 19:xx sich registriert hat?


----------



## MisterX2 (8. September 2008)

Habe jetzt den key nen 2tes mal eingegeben sofort ne nachricht bekommen das bearbeitet wird mal schauen ob jetzt ne mail kommt und ich dann reinkann wo es ja bei der erstem mail nicht ging... 

ich bin selber informatiker und kenne mich mit sowas aus aber das hätte in dem maß nicht sein müssen vorallem weil sie es in amerkia ja auch hinbekomen haben... ne anmeldung ab 2 woche vor dem start hätte das problem von anfang an verhindern können


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ne nachricht aber wer hätte es gedacht ich kann incht patchen obwohl der key aktiviert ist ....ich frag auch mal doof....LÖSUNG???


Ins Bett gehen oder TV glotzen und bis morgen Mittag warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Evtl. is dann ja alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Felucius schrieb:


> auch um 16:20 rum - mail auch noch keine^^ naja morgen is ja ach noch ein Tag^^
> ich nehms gelassen , is halt BETA in dem sinne
> 
> mfg




so wies momentan aussieht wird sich das nach release auch net legen


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

toll , endlich die mail erhalten , aber im client kann ich mich nicht einlogen, so ein schiss laden , echt !


----------



## Valax (8. September 2008)

Ich patche - Ohne Email - Keine Ahnung wieso..


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

ich patche gleich meine Faust in meinen Bildschirm...


----------



## spidertimo (8. September 2008)

Langsam kommt es mir so vor, als würde es bei allen gehen, außer bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Piffmaster schrieb:


> hat schon einer ne mail bekommen der so um ca. 19:xx sich registriert hat?



Ich haber nach einer halben Stunde ne E-Mail bekommen.

Aber um euch die Neider zu nehmen: ANGEBLICH ist mein Code falsch. Da ich nur diesen einen habe, sieht es so aus, als könnte ich mir die Beta abschminken und GOA BIS IN ALLE EWIGKEIT HASSEN.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich lass die Beta lassen, auch wenn ich extra warhammer im EA store bestellt habe, auf so einen ... habe ich eifnach keine Lust.


----------



## simoni (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ne Briefbombe würde dort schneller ankommen, als die Bestätigungs e-mail bei mir.


----------



## Skreelog (8. September 2008)

*Neue Meldung auf der offizielen Homepage:*

In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.  



Hilf mit jetzt aber garnix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

nönö keine sorge, du bist nicht allein^^

kann mittlerweile "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen" nicht mehr sehn


----------



## Dragonsóul (8. September 2008)

hier mal was neues zu war 414 XD


----------



## Heilfrucht (8. September 2008)

die solten dafür das sie zeiten nicht einhalten können den monatsbetrag streichen nur die 50€ spielgebür im geschäft wie Guild Wars naja das wäre ma n guter schachzug von ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube inzwischen dasich bereits gepatched habe...aber wennich versuche mich einzuloggen is authentifizierung immernoch fehlgeshclagen und ich bekomme ganz kurz bildshcirm mit Patchvorgang läuft/Patch fehlerhaft.
Also wenn das beim richtigen start auch so läuft wird goa mit dem spiel verluste machen...


----------



## LyráAhdri (8. September 2008)

Statement auf der offiziellen Homepage:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de118&lang=de

naja....


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

wie soll das erst am 18.9 werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsdawn (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> so ich habe mein key ca 10 minuten vor einem kumpel von mir eingegeben und er hat schon seid ca 2 stunden seine verschissene email und ich nicht, das is so ein kackhaufen diese scheißfirma ich raste gleich aus


Na, ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, das du weiterhin keinen Zugang bekommst. Bei der Ausdrucksweise würden sie dich net mal bei WoW akzeptieren...
_Leute gibts_ ...


----------



## SirLavan (8. September 2008)

NEUE NEWS auf Warhammer online offi


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Jooo, wir sollen uns also weiterhin gedulden. Das GOA Team hat alles fest im Griff..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Na toll..

heisst das nun einfach warten bis ich eine der 2 emails bekomme? wobei ich schon seit 8 stunden warte?


----------



## Smuffen (8. September 2008)

welcome to this crazy time, tough boy...


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Na toll..
> 
> heisst das nun einfach warten bis ich eine der 2 emails bekomme? wobei ich schon seit 8 stunden warte?


Ja, exakt DAS heisst es.


----------



## Degronas (8. September 2008)

JUHU ich habe ne Mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patcher geht noch nicht aber ich  bin guter Dinge


----------



## Abuso (8. September 2008)

...Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können.....

----------
die sind sicher mit ihren servern umgezogen und reisen den zeitzonen vorraus, sodass der tag bei ihnen niemals enden wird xD


----------



## darkreiter (8. September 2008)

ich konnte nachm dritten mal key eingeben patchen, mittlerweile ist auch mail da, wenn jetzt mein 64bit vista direct x hinbekommt oder was auch immer da nicht geht kann ich vielleicht mal spielen^^


----------



## Chillrich (8. September 2008)

"die sind sicher mit ihren servern umgezogen und reisen den zeitzonen vorraus, sodass der tag bei ihnen niemals enden wird xD"

Deren Server ist in nem Flugzeug und es Fliegt der Zeit vorraus XD


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

gestern beta gestartet, heute key eingegeben, dann bin ich auch happy wenn ich morgen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilfrucht (8. September 2008)

also ich habe das gefül die spielen so lange rum bis die beta um is naja und folgedessen werden manche kunden garnicht erst von wow bzw von anderen MMO's zu WAR wechseln weil sie schon zu beginn solch ein shit zusammenbauen naja ich hoffe das spiel wird umso besser und nicht nur ne blöde abzocke grr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.


----------



## Opsul (8. September 2008)

Degronas schrieb:


> JUHU ich habe ne Mail bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mach dir nur nicht zu viel hoffnung...

hab seit 18:48 bei de mails.. und glaubst du der patcher lässt mich mal ebend rein, damit ich rechzeitig ins bett komme, damit ich auf der arbeit morgen wenigstens einigermaßen ausgeschlafen bin?

Oo

leider nicht -.-


----------



## Degronas (8. September 2008)

Der Patcher läd grade fröhlich den Patch...

...leider ist hier nur DSL 1000 verfügbar aber naja besser als gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calipolis (8. September 2008)

darkreiter schrieb:


> ich konnte nachm dritten mal key eingeben patchen, mittlerweile ist auch mail da, wenn jetzt mein 64bit vista direct x hinbekommt oder was auch immer da nicht geht kann ich vielleicht mal spielen^^



jo, das prob hab ich auch, allerdings konnte ich mich ohne email in den patcher einloggen und auch in 10min fertigpatchen und sogar auf spielen drücken, dann kam allerdings die oben genannte fehlermeldung...einfach nur noch OMG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuxx (8. September 2008)

jetzt krachts aber im karton!
gleich 2 mails bekommen, einmal bestätigung und einmal das mein key schon benutzt is
ich geh gleich...


----------



## silent_^- (8. September 2008)

toll cih hab mich um kurz nach 4 angemeldet 
und immernoch keine e-mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sayire (8. September 2008)

also ich kann auch patchen obwohl ich kein email bekommen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eigentlich hilft mir das auch nicht wirklich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser das ich dann gleich spielen kann wenn das **** mail kommt!


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

Opsul schrieb:


> mach dir nur nicht zu viel hoffnung...
> 
> hab seit 18:48 bei de mails.. und glaubst du der patcher lässt mich mal ebend rein, damit ich rechzeitig ins bett komme, damit ich auf der arbeit morgen wenigstens einigermaßen ausgeschlafen bin?
> 
> ...



mh dann leg dich hin und start den patcher morgen früh vor der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire (8. September 2008)

gib mich e-mail !!!11111einseinselfeinhundertelf


----------



## Narajen (8. September 2008)

ca 20 Uhr Key eingegeben und gerade die Mail bekommen.
Hab keine Probleme gehabt bei einloggen.
Jetzt noch patchen und ne kurze Runde zocken^^


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

Narajen schrieb:


> ca 20 Uhr Key eingegeben und gerade die Mail bekommen.
> Hab keine Probleme gehabt bei einloggen.
> Jetzt noch patchen und ne kurze Runde zocken^^



schön für dich ^^


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab auch noch keine Mail, und so langsam ist es mir auch egal...

Warte ich halt bis zum WE, der Headstart kommt bestimmt... 

Spätestens da kann ich mich weiter ärgern^^


----------



## Darkfire (8. September 2008)

Narajen schrieb:


> ca 20 Uhr Key eingegeben und gerade die Mail bekommen.
> Hab keine Probleme gehabt bei einloggen.
> Jetzt noch patchen und ne kurze Runde zocken^^



du bist zu beneiden >.>


----------



## Enterprise (8. September 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaa endlich ich kann zocken !!!


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

so ne gammel firma xD
bevor ich mir das spiel nun kaufe geht die welt unter!
auf son verschissenen support kann ich verzichten
da hab ich auf nem karstadt-klo mehr support von der putzfrau


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Linuxx schrieb:


> jetzt krachts aber im karton!
> gleich 2 mails bekommen, einmal bestätigung und einmal das mein key schon benutzt is
> ich geh gleich...


OWNED by GOAAA!
Das is echt der Supergau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

ZUM GLÜCK WERDEN ALLE CHARAKTERE DIE IN DER OPEN BETA ERSTELLT WERDEN GELÖSCHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Leute gleich isses soweit, seht ihr nicht das die leute hier langsam einloggen können, " wenns kein fake is " ^^ ich warte bis 24 uhr dann geh ich wirklich schlafen


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

code um 17:05 bestätigt bekommen

warte seit dem zeitpunkt leider vergeblich auf ne email.

ich hoffe dass morgen dann eine kommt...


----------



## Kabak (8. September 2008)

wollte grad ins bett gehen dacht ich ich check mails hab ne mail ich kann patchen scheißa ufs pennen <3

40s tunden qualen haben ein ende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> wollte grad ins bett gehen dacht ich ich check mails hab ne mail ich kann patchen scheißa ufs pennen <3
> 
> 40s tunden qualen haben ein ende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




gz ^^


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Ich fress nen Besen . Grad aus Jucks meinen 2ten Betakey gereggt , keine email bekommen , Patcher läd aber . Na da bin ich mal gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiben (8. September 2008)

ich beneide die, die zocken können !! 

ich warte jetz auch noch max ne stunde ... dann geh ich schlafen ...

ab morgen muss ich leider bis do. geschäftlich weg. bis dahin werde ich dann wohl hoffentlich loslegen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mooNtey (8. September 2008)

hab heute nachmittag meinen key eingegeben, warte immernoch auf die email...


----------



## vierhundervierzehn (8. September 2008)

Bevor ich schlafen gehe möchte ich noch eines loswerden:

Zum Glück hab ich ne PS3 u kann auf Final Fantasy XIII hoffen.

Entschuldigt falls das nicht zum Thema passt. Ich hoffe nur, dass andere auch noch Alternativpläne haben, faöös War aufgrund von Goa wirklich so ein Reinfall wird.


----------



## spidertimo (8. September 2008)

Ihr Glückspilze.. warte schon seit über 6 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. September 2008)

Passend dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gO0ooqAnuQ


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

vierhundervierzehn schrieb:


> Bevor ich schlafen gehe möchte ich noch eines loswerden:
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich ne PS3 u kann auf Final Fantasy XIII hoffen.
> 
> Entschuldigt falls das nicht zum Thema passt. Ich hoffe nur, dass andere auch noch Alternativpläne haben, faöös War aufgrund von Goa wirklich so ein Reinfall wird.



hmm..
ich hab zwar nix gegen FF, aber du kannst solche spiele doch nicht mit MMORPGs vergleichen =D


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

sollte mal im tv laufn was hier abgeht...und dann halt noch was die firma troz ihrer hunzereien an gewinn macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Sodele hier nochmal meine Übersicht zu meinen Versuchen:

1ste Eingabe 17:30 IE
2te 21.00 IE
3te 22.00 Uhr Firefox

Bei allen den Code für einen bereits seit langer Zeit existierenden Account eingegeben. Keine Wechsel zwischen Accounts etc.

E-Mail kam 5 Minuten später als ich bereits patchen wollte. 

Patch läuft noch Rest vom Spiel kp.

greetz


----------



## Kilreth (8. September 2008)

Wie könnt ihr alle immer sagen "ist ja nur Beta".
Zählt bitte mal die Tage bis zum Release nach und macht euch darüber Gedanken wie GOA in der Zeit Hardware installieren will, die das "vllt" 100-fache an Spielern aufnehmen muss.
Irgendwie n bisschen naiv, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

hab key auch schon zweimal eingegeben aber noch keinen Erfolg. please wait


----------



## Alishra (8. September 2008)

ach die ham sich doch mit dem mist hier, der die letzten tage abläuft eh ins aus befördert. Kann ja net sein, dass die net mal die normalsten dinge wie emailbestätigungen hinkriegen.


----------



## ManicK (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> so ne gammel firma xD
> bevor ich mir das spiel nun kaufe geht die welt unter!
> auf son verschissenen support kann ich verzichten
> da hab ich auf nem karstadt-klo mehr support von der putzfrau



AHAHAHAH scheisse, war der gut und auch noch passend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Neues : 

Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.

Diese Beschränkung ist erfolgreich und langsam aber sicher können immer mehr von euch ihren Code eingeben und sich anschließend auf den Spielservern einloggen. Obwohl die Bevorzugung der Anfragen wichtig ist und Resultate zeigt, wird es dennoch mehrere Stunden dauern, bis alle Registrierungsanfragen bearbeitet sind.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite bis morgen deaktiviert lassen.  

Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Feroni (8. September 2008)

hatte um 16 uhr meine Key gereggt passierte nix, jetzt eben meine 2 anderen Keys und 2 mal Bestätigung <.<


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

Kilreth schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr alle immer sagen "ist ja nur Beta".
> Zählt bitte mal die Tage bis zum Release nach und macht euch darüber Gedanken wie GOA in der Zeit Hardware installieren will, die das "vllt" 100-fache an Spielern aufnehmen muss.
> Irgendwie n bisschen naiv, meint ihr nicht?



wort


----------



## Bersi23 (8. September 2008)

Das wars für heute.Heisst also morgen irgendwann kann ich ins Portal und mein Konto erstellen oder so...


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Kane1986 schrieb:


> Neues :
> 
> Wie wir schon angekündigt hatten, ist die Erstellung von neuen Konten auf unserer Webseite momentan deaktiviert, um es dem Datenbankserver zu erlauben, ausschließlich die Registrierung von Codes für den offene Betatest zu bearbeiten.
> 
> ...



nice, dachte das wir heute noch auf die Server kommen? Haben die doch eine News vorher geschrieben...


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> hatte um 16 uhr meine Key gereggt passierte nix, jetzt eben meine 2 anderen Keys und 2 mal Bestätigung <.<


Soll ich auch mal meinen anderen Key probieren?


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Ich befürchte ja , das alle Keys die wir um 16-17 Uhr geregt haben irgendwo im mystischn Goa-Orbit verschwunden sind.
Wie gesagt , kaum hab ich meinen 2ten Key abgeschickt gehts. Da MUSS was enorm faul sein.


----------



## Madaa (8. September 2008)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie das Morgen aussieht. Alleine das man seinen Key registrieren lassen kann dauert länger als 2 Tage. Noch geht es den Servern gut, aber ich frage mich, was passiert, wenn morgen alle Registriert sind und wie die Irren auf die Server strömen.

Gestern war bei mir das Glas noch halb voll, heute ist es halb leer. :/


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

ff ist ein onlinerollenspiel, zumindest mal der 11. teil davon


----------



## Feroni (8. September 2008)

oder deinen alten vielleicht, hat auf jedenfall mit dem Key von Gewinnspielen sofort geklappt und mit meinem pre-order key meiner CE nicht.


----------



## Trools (8. September 2008)

*WO IST MEIN ZITAT HIN???*
Das Zitat bezog sich auf 2 Nörgler, die an der Welt vorbei Nonsens labern.



Ihr Idioten solltet euch mal fragen ob ihr noch ganz dicht seid!

Das ist ein verdammter TEST und ihr dreht druch als hätte jememand eure 5 Million Euro verbrannt!

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal fragen, ob ihr so langsam an der Normalität vorbeischlittert. Klar, es ist schon zum Lachen, dass der Launch der OpenBeta sich verzögert. Aber es ist halt auch nur zum Lachen, nichts weiter! Davon bekommt ihr nicht die Pest!

Unglaublich, wie man auch so belanglose Tatsachen so abgehen kann.


///// Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden, bei dem ganzen Mist den man hier lesen MUSS. Denn hier steht so viel Mist, dass man die objektiven Informationen gar nicht mehr mitbekommt. \\\\\


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

so hab jetzt meinen key noch ein 2. mal eingegeben, hoffe das es was bringt, oder ich habs mir total versaut^^


----------



## Taz66 (8. September 2008)

Haha habe noch keine mail gekriegt,aber Patche schon Oo.

Naja ma warten bis es fertig gepatcht ist.


----------



## Astronymus (8. September 2008)

lol nachlangem warten geht zwar der patcher aber hab keine email ... lol einfach nur


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Gut ...also heißt das ...ich habe mich heute zwar registriert...hab ne bestätigung bekommen und den link geklickt...gesagt bekommen das er erfolgreich aktiviert ist...jetz isser bis morgen trotzdem gesperrt?...mhm nagut...morgen...will ich...spielen...ich hab mich auf 10000 seiten angemeldet und alle meine daten rausgehauen nur um 1nen key zu ergattern...jetz...will ich...irgendwann...spielen...danke.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> *WO IST MEIN ZITAT HIN???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist hier der einzige Idiot, hör auf die Leute zu beleidigen.


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

klar ist das nur nen test, mit vergleichbar wenig leuten im gegensatz zum richtigen release. und das sich hier hunderte von leuten aufregen, weil sie das game net zocken können ist für mich auch verständlich. Immerhin gibt es genug die sich extra die pre order gekauft haben um jetzt schon spielen zu können.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. September 2008)

Zum Mail-nicht-bekomm-Problem gabs um 22:00 Uhr Neuigkeiten auf der War-europe.com-Seite:

In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert. 

Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Ihr erhaltet die Fehlermeldung „Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.“:
Ihr benutzt wahrscheinlich den falschen Code, eventuell einen für den Headstart oder die Bonus-Gegenstände. Gültige Codes für die Open Beta haben die Präfixe “PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.  

Ihr habt schon mehrere Stunden gewartet und versucht immer wieder, euren Code mit verschiedenen Browsern zu aktivieren:
Auch wenn es länger dauert gibt es keinen Grund, die Aktivierung wiederholt zu versuchen. Damit belastet ihr lediglich die Server und ihr werdet am Ende eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, gefolgt von vielen anderen, die besagen, dass „Dieser CD-Key wurde bereits aktiviert“. 

Wir wissen, dass ihr es nicht erwarten könnt, ins Spiel zu kommen. Unsere technischen Teams arbeiten weiterhin daran, die Leistung des Registrierungsprozesses zu verbessern. Wir bitten euch weiterhin um Geduld.

Vielen Dank.


Ach ja:

Key bestätigt: 18:30 Uhr
Mail bekommen: nein - ich gehöre zu denen die sich gedulden und ja nicht den Patcher anrühren sollen.

Bald 48 Stunden über Zeit - Hollywoods Actionhelden wären bei so einer Performance schon lange Asche und das Böse hätte gewonnen.

Übrigens habe ich einen interessanten Link entdeckt wer hinter GOA wirklich steckt: http://www.goa-online.de - das erklärt ja wohl alles.

Gruß an alle Mitwartenden.


----------



## AemJaY (8. September 2008)

registriert um 16:22
Mail bekommen, öhm nein bis jetzt ned...


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Scheiss die Wand an , ich kanns zoggen.
Kann euch echt nur raten : versuchts mit nem 2ten Key oder wiederholt euren nochmal. Wie gesagt bei mir hats gefunzt, kann aber auch nur wieder Glück gewesen sein.


----------



## Trools (8. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> klar ist das nur nen test, mit vergleichbar wenig leuten im gegensatz zum richtigen release. und das sich hier hunderte von leuten aufregen, weil sie das game net zocken können ist für mich auch verständlich. Immerhin gibt es genug die sich extra die pre order gekauft haben um jetzt schon spielen zu können.




Jo richtig. Das ist jedoch der geringste Teil. Die gehen in den Massen der durchs Netz gespammten OB-Keys unter. Und sagen wir es so: Leute die wissen, dass es ein Test ist, und von GOA oder WAR ist ja schließlich keine GARANTIE gegeben worden, regen sich nicht so auf wie manch weltfremde Leute, die hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

was denkt ihr wielang es dauern wird bis jeder key inhaber endlich spielen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Ehrlich gratz congratulation!


----------



## Jaimewolf (8. September 2008)

Dasselbe wie bei mir, außer, dass ich noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe. So wie es aussieht wird WAR wohl in Europa, dank sehr schlechtem Supports floppen. Das wäre eine Blamage sondergleichen.


----------



## Kilreth (8. September 2008)

Als ob wir Verständnis und Geduld hätten... wir haben KEINE WAHL!!!!So siehts aus!!!!!


----------



## Beø (8. September 2008)

Beta Key um 16:05 abgeschickt
Mail: Keine bekommen
Patchen: ja


Und nu?

Es geht bei mir auch ohne Mail! ENDLICH ZOCKEN!


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

hab ebend registriert und da dreht jetzt seit ewigkeiten das altbekannte RaD....kann des auch dauern oder, hat sich da was verabschiedet??


----------



## Murata (8. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> Ehrlich gratz congratulation!


Wenns an mich gerichtet war, besten Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

So leute, ich hab kb mehr.
Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, werds dann nochmal versuchen, bezweifle aber dass es klappt also --

schönen Abend/Nacht euch noch


so far ~  Lurgg


----------



## Stryyke (8. September 2008)

Key registriert: 19.00 Uhr
Freigeschaltet: 21.35 Uhr

Einloggen funzt^^
Ihr wisst, dass euer Loginname nicht der angezeigte Name ist oder? Das hab ich auch erst falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Wir sehen uns auf Averland - Zerstörung - Chaos ^^


----------



## dregmo (8. September 2008)

wollte grad pennen gehen und hab dann doch noch die mail erhalten!
kann nun auch patchen!

also es scheint bei immer mehr leuten zu gehen, gebt nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ni0x (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil!
ich hatte ne Mail gekriegt von wegen Registrierung fehlgeschlagen. Dann habe ich aber gelesen, dass einige auch schon damit patchen konnten und - siehe da - es ging. Patch war fertig - und plötzlich find ich mich im charaktermenü wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

musste nix bestätigen oder so, ging einfach o.o'


----------



## Tiara12 (8. September 2008)

bestätigung mit 2 keys um 16.20 und 16.25 Uhr

bis jetzt noch keine Mail....ist halt echt verarsche


ABER: 

man kann anscheinend jetzt schon vor bestätigung den patcher anwerfen also einfach mal daten eingeben...bei mir funzt es


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2008)

Wie sich manche Leute hier aufregen ist wirklich peinlich. Vielleicht ganz gut das solche Leute durch die Beta (betonung: BETA!!) abgeschreckt werden, und so die Community von ihnen verschont bleibt.


----------



## Astronymus (8. September 2008)

Also leute ich hab jetzt nicht nur zugriff auf den Patcher sondern auch die email mit der akzeptirung meines key.

Ich würd sagen so langsam gehts vorran obwohl ich allen zustimmen muss das es scheisse ist über 5h warten zu müssen


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

ich reg mich sowas von auf, ich wette ich kann heut die ganze nacht nicht pennen
am liebsten würd ich denen mal meine meinung blasen


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

Stryyke schrieb:


> Einloggen funzt^^
> Ihr wisst, dass euer Loginname nicht der angezeigte Name ist oder? Das hab ich auch erst falsch gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie meisnte das?


----------



## Sherisys (8. September 2008)

man kann nun auch ohne mail einloggen cool^^


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

5h? ich wart...über 30 Oo...


----------



## Sherisys (8. September 2008)

nur als info es kommt keine bestätigunsg mail man kann sofort einloggen


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

ich finds nur noch lächerlich ...... goa


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

ich kann immer noch nicht einloggen


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

ist ja nicht das erste mal das Goa nen scheiß kundensupport liefert...

es ist eine BETA ja, trotzdem kann man in einer beta beweisen was einem am kunden liegt und dass sie ankommen mit der ausrede wir haben nicht mit einem solchen ansturm gerechnet ist nicht gerechtfertigt

wenn sie 150.000 beta keys raushauen müssen sie auch dafür sorgen dass alles reibungslos abläuft


----------



## Mekhet (8. September 2008)

Sherisys schrieb:


> nur als info es kommt keine bestätigunsg mail man kann sofort einloggen



leider nicht richtig


----------



## aisteh (8. September 2008)

Ich kann hier nix einloggen. Obwohl ich diese lustige Willkommensemail erhalten habe.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Ich kann weder patchen noch einloggen. oO


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> hab ebend registriert und da dreht jetzt seit ewigkeiten das altbekannte RaD....kann des auch dauern oder, hat sich da was verabschiedet??




hat sich erledigt...firefox war der meinung mich verarschen zu müssen


----------



## Fingertips (8. September 2008)

Soo...ca. 17.00 Uhr Key Eingabe, bis 22.00 Uhr keine Mail bekommen.
Dann 10x das Formular ausgefüllt und siehe da, genau 12 Minuten später hatte ich Post. Vielleicht Zufall, aber wer weiß....
Patcher geht auch und nun mal sehen wie es ingame so läuft.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich kann weder patchen noch einloggen. oO



wollen wir nen club aufmachen ?


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

Vor allem wenn die da techniker ankommen lassen...die rumschrauben löten und sonstwas..das heißt die haben an hardware gespart...so hört sich das zumindest an...


----------



## Casandr (8. September 2008)

Sherisys schrieb:


> nur als info es kommt keine bestätigunsg mail man kann sofort einloggen




ja is klar und dann bekommt mein die meldung 3 mal falsch eingegeben weil der acc nicht aktiviert wurde von war und mann kann wieder nicht einlogen


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Gerdalf schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn die da techniker ankommen lassen...die rumschrauben löten und sonstwas..das heißt die haben an hardware gespart...so hört sich das zumindest an...





hahaha bestimmt xD


----------



## derprimus (8. September 2008)

Hab mich gegen 17.00 Uhr registriert, jetzt haben wir´s 22.53 Uhr, noch keine E-Mail bekommen.

Hoffentlich wirds die Woche noch was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> hahaha bestimmt xD



bei goa steht die chance hoch das es so tatsächlich ist, ich würd nicht lachen


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> wollen wir nen club aufmachen ?


Gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (8. September 2008)

JAA! Endlich ne mail!
...



> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren




ARGHHHH!! AHHHHHH NEIIIIIIN! 

Das gibts doch nicht...also nochmal 6h warten -.-


----------



## Gerdalf (8. September 2008)

sind erst 7 stunden der tag ist jung...


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> wollen wir nen club aufmachen ?




ich bin leider auch mitglied im club^^


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> JAA! Endlich ne mail!
> ...
> 
> 
> ...




OWNED! sry aber musste raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> wollen wir nen club aufmachen ?






bin au dabei...


----------



## Skatero (8. September 2008)

hmmm ich hoffe mal habe richtiges login angegeben entweder habe ich 123 1234 12345 oder 123456 hinten dran gehängt^^ ok hab schon allles getestet und geht immer noch ned...

edit: habe gerade bestätigungsmail (ist nicht einfach bei all dem Spam) gefunden und jetzt versuche ich es nochmal


----------



## Meriane (8. September 2008)

> OWNED! sry aber musste raus biggrin.gif



hehe schon in Ordnung...ich finds selber eher lustig :/


----------



## extecy (8. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie bei mir, außer, dass ich noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe. So wie es aussieht wird WAR wohl in Europa, dank sehr schlechtem Supports floppen. Das wäre eine Blamage sondergleichen.



floppen weil in der beta probleme auftreten ja ne ist klar
dafür ist ne beta da du Gehirn sechs 

ja es gibt probleme, ja es ist ärgerlich, aber lieber jetzt als beim release


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. September 2008)

na lol da warte ich ewig nur um ne mail zu bekommen das mein code angeblich ungültig ist und nein ich habe den net gewonnen sonder mit der colletors edition preorder gekauft, und ich habe den code bestimm 10 mal überprüft der stimmt FUCK so langsam ist das echt nicht mehr witzig, naja habe den code jetzt noch mal eingeben drèckt mir die daumen das es nu funtz *schlurtz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

jawoll, er patcht, bin raus aussem club, hab 3-4 mal den code eingegeben und danach immer wiede rversucht einzloggen, jetzt gehts!!! es besteh hoffnung für euch, wen ns bei mir geklappt hat XD


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Wehe bei mir ist irgend ein Problem wenn endlich ne Mail kommt...


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> hehe schon in Ordnung...ich finds selber eher lustig :/




finds ganz ehrlich echt zum kotzen was goa hier mit der community anstellt...


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Irgendwie gehts bei allen außer bei mir.^^


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

nä bei mir funzt au nix... warte seit 4... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

ich geh kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehts bei allen außer bei mir.^^



ne bei mir auch nich wenns dich aufmuntert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (8. September 2008)

und bei mir auch nicht...^^


----------



## Casandr (8. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> finds ganz ehrlich echt zum kotzen was goa hier mit der community anstellt...



ich weiß nicht ihr wisst schon das es eine Beta ist, wir testen doch gerade das scheiss System von den aus. 
wir haben gemerkt es klappt noch nicht also müssen wir warten ich bin froh wenn das game kommt das dann alles funkt. 

lieber ist die Beta scheisse als am 19ten ^^

ich ärger mich selber aber in der zwischenzeit kann ich auch gut lachen was die für scheisse bauen


----------



## Stroth80 (8. September 2008)

hast du so eine mail bekommen??? die hab ich heute abend so gegen 18:30 bekommen kurz nach der ersten key eingabe:




Willkommen, xxxx

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: lxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: xxxxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR




dann eben so 5-6 mal den key eingegeben und dann aht es gefunzt, einfach immer weider eingeben und dann zwischendruch patcher anwerfen


----------



## Skamaica (8. September 2008)

bei mir gehts auch nicht '


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Casandr schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ihr wisst schon das es eine Beta ist, wir testen doch gerade das scheiss System von den aus.
> wir haben gemerkt es klappt noch nicht also müssen wir warten ich bin froh wenn das game kommt das dann alles funkt.
> 
> lieber ist die Beta scheisse als am 19ten ^^
> ...




glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sie nen guten spielstart hinkriegen so wie sie jetzt scheitern?

also ich denke dass das game wirklich flüssig erst ende november/anfang dezember läuft.


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

...Um 17 Uhr registriert...immer noch keine Mail....Ich geh penn, gute nacht!


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die vermeintlichen is ja nur beta poster dazu äußern wenn beim release nix klappt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

wenig spaß beim spielen, ich hoffe es laggt schön und gibt viele server downs


----------



## Wictred (8. September 2008)

bei mir gehts auch nicht.


aber ein gildenkollege fiel mal bei daoc in einen unsichtbaren spalt im boden und hing da *2 wochen* fest bis goa es schaffte, den char da rauszubringen.


von daher. was sind schon paar stunden.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Ich hab den sogar schon 2 verschiedende Keys eingegeben bestimmt schon 5 mal


----------



## MacJunkie79 (8. September 2008)

ich hab auch grade versucht mich am Patcher anzumelden.
Ergebnis:
1x ein 3er Durchgang bis zum "Wenden Sie sich an den Kundensupport"-Dialog
Danach ging das Anmelden AAABBBEEERR nichts aktualisiert sich. Da steht nur "Produktpatcher wird geladen" aber keine Balken bewegen sich.


Und an alle die immer wieder betonen das es Beta ist:

1. In Amerika gabs trotz BBEEEETTAAAA keine Probleme
2. Das Spiel ist BETA, die Anmeldeserver nicht. Wenns im Spiel Probleme gibt ok - reporten und gut, aber davor...das ist ein Provider-Bug :-)


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich hab den sogar schon 2 verschiedende Keys eingegeben bestimmt schon 5 mal



ich hab mein key schon 4 mal eingegeben, ich war sogar so sozial und hab nem kumpel meinen 2ten key gegeben, der kann schon seid 2 stunden zocken und musst nur ca 2 stunden auf die mail warten -.-


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

oh man. da bin ich ja ma gespannt auf dne headstart.... also den hellgate betastart hat goa ganz locker getoppt....ma sehen wob sie das bei der final auch hinbekommen....


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Und an alle die immer wieder betonen das es Beta ist:
> 
> 1. In Amerika gabs trotz BBEEEETTAAAA keine Probleme
> 2. Das Spiel ist BETA, die Anmeldeserver nicht. Wenns im Spiel Probleme gibt ok - reporten und gut, aber davor...das ist ein Provider-Bug :-)




hast meine 100%ige zustimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Bei mir geht auch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> ich hab mein key schon 4 mal eingegeben, ich war sogar so sozial und hab nem kumpel meinen 2ten key gegeben, der kann schon seid 2 stunden zocken und musst nur ca 2 stunden auf die mail warten -.-



schicksal...
wozu noch sex? das leben f*** uns doch jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> wenig spaß beim spielen, ich hoffe es laggt schön und gibt viele server downs



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen das Spiel läuft wunderbar und sauber!


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

so, in 30 min hab ich 7 stunden und noch kein Mail...Naja bis morgen hab ich bestimmt eines :-) Dann gehe ich eben morgen auf Fehlersuche im War universum :-) (so wie es sich für einen Betatester ja gehört)

Euch allen noch viel Glück und denkt daran : Die Beta ist kein bestandteil des Spieles sondern nur eine angenehme zugabe :-) (naja angenehm ist in diesem Falle leicht übertrieben.) 

gn8 414 träum was schönes ..ich vermisse Dich jetzt schon *sniff*


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

warum zum teufel geht das ich wart zeit vier uhr auf die fucking e-mail melde mich zwischendurhc immer neu an aber es kommt nichts is der china junge grad beim fressen??


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> schicksal...
> wozu noch sex? das leben f*** uns doch jeden tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wlath (8. September 2008)

hi leute,

ich habe heute ebenfalls gewatet wie bekloppt.

zwei sachen die ich euch sagen möchte: 

1. wenn ihr bereits länger (>2,5 std.) wartet, dann versucht euch im patcher anzumelden obwohl die email noch nicht da ist. bei mir hat es nach ca. 3 std funktioniert und die email hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

2. das spiel ist für meine begriffe genial. habe es eben angespielt und bin begeistert. also warten lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Lurgg (8. September 2008)

werd jetz noch einmal meine daten eingeben und dann pennen gehen, vllt erwartet mich ja morgen eine bestätigungs mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also -- gute nacht allerseits


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

Hi leute 

Meine 1 e-mail war diese hir           ( Bekommen um ) 15.34Uhr

Hallo ******

Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.

Euer Login: ******
Euer Nickname: *****

Bitte bewahrt Eure Zugangsdaten sorgfältig auf und behandelt sie vertraulich.

Sobald Ihr auf die Schaltfläche geklickt und Eure Registrierung bestätigt habt, könnt Ihr Euch mit Eurem Login und Passwort auf dem Portal einloggen. Von dort aus gelangt Ihr auch zum Abonnementbereich, wo Ihr euer Konto erstellen könnt. Zudem könnt Ihr Euch damit ins Spiel einloggen. Der Login und das Passwort sind für das Portal und das Spiel identisch.

Falls diese Registrierung Euch nicht betrifft oder Ihr sie nicht abschließen wollt, dann löscht bitte diese E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Meine 2 war diese                           ( Bekommen um ) 19.40Uhr

Willkommen, ******

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: ******
Euer Nickname: ******
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: *******

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex 

Meinen Beta Kay hab ich um 16.35aktiviert seit dem warte ich auf diese blöde e-mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja ich glaub heute wird das nichts mehr werd ich wohl bis morgen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollte nur wissen ob ihr auch die gleichen e-mails bekommen habt wie ich sie habe 

Mfg
Dentos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dadeldi (8. September 2008)

> In unserer vorangegangenen Nachricht haben wir angekündigt, dass die neue Seite um eure OpenBeta-Codes zu registrieren, jetzt verfügbar ist. Obwohl die Deaktivierung des Authentifizierungsprozesses und die asynchrone Behandlung eurer Registrierung dazu beigetragen hat, die Kommunikation zwischen unserer Seite und der Kontodatenbank zu verbessern, wurden viele von euch mit einem der folgenden Probleme konfrontiert.
> 
> Die Webseite bestätigte, dass eure Daten gespeichert wurden, aber ihr habt noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten:
> Bitte geduldet euch. Es macht keinen Sinn sich vor dem Eingang der E-Mail mit dem Patcher verbinden zu wollen. Bisher konnte es auch nach dem Erhalt der Bestätigungsmail zu Verzögerungen kommen, bis der Account für den Patchserver freigeschaltet wurde. Unsere technischen Teams haben diese zweite Verzögerung mittlerweile jedoch beseitigen können.
> ...



nehmt Euch das zu Herzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ich habe heute ebenfalls gewatet wie bekloppt.
> 
> ...



ich geb schon die ganze zeit meien daten in patcher ein xDD

ps gute nacht Lurgg


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> ...
> 2. das spiel ist für meine begriffe genial. habe es eben angespielt und bin begeistert. also warten lohnt sich!!!



So isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warten lohnt wirklich!


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Dentos schrieb:


> Hi leute
> 
> Meine 1 e-mail war diese hir           ( Bekommen um ) 15.34Uhr
> 
> ...




du bist genauso weit wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

hat irrgendwer mit nem gmx konto schon ne email von denen bekommen, das kann ja nich sein das ich nie eine email bekomme


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Vielleicht liegts an web.de das ich keine bekomme? -.-


----------



## Vandergroth (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> hat irrgendwer mit nem gmx konto schon ne email von denen bekommen, das kann ja nich sein das ich nie eine email bekomme




Ich hab T-Online und warte seit nunmehr 6 Stunden auf eine E-Mail von denen -.-
langsam werd ich grantig, hab schließlich 10 Euro bei der Vorbestellung der Collectors Edition bezahlt dafür, daß ich Betatesten darf (lol)


----------



## Kane1986 (8. September 2008)

Ah Leute gute Nacht, wenn ich sogar die nächste Minute ins Spiel rein könnte, würde es sich eh nich lohnen, morgen arbeiten muss ausgeschlafen sein, also geht schlafen morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und ich bin mir sicher das so um 16 Uhr alles im grünen bereich ist 

gn8 all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realmagic (8. September 2008)

beta hin oder her, das problem an der ganzen sache ist, sie werden eine menge mögliche kunden verlieren.

1. einige die schon seit gestern den stress mitmachen, werden bestimmt gehen

2. neu kunden, die vorhaben sich das spiel zu kaufen, aber sich erstmal im inet informieren und auf sämtlichen fanseiten die threads lesen, sind abgeschreckt und werden das spiel nicht kaufen

3. die leute, die nochmals goa eine chance geben wollten, weil sie ihre missgeschicke aus der vergangenheit kennen, werden nach dieser aktion auch einheitzen.

na klar, das sind immer nur ein bruchteil der leute, aber wenn man sich mal ausrechnet was die auf ein halbens oder sogar auf ein ganzen jahr gerechnet hätten kohle einbringen können, da denke ich mir, das wird den war machern nicht gefallen. 
deswegen war bestimmt auch im blog die aussage mit geflame in den foren usw. sowas schreckt halt ab.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

hab mich mit meiner persönlichen email Adresse von meiner Domain angemeldet, macht keinen unterschied...


----------



## Elevlah (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> hat irrgendwer mit nem gmx konto schon ne email von denen bekommen, das kann ja nich sein das ich nie eine email bekomme




ja ich heute morgen, hab um 6:28 meinen key eingegeben und um 6:34 war die mail da, aber mit dem key meiner freundin is das selbe, um 10 uhr heute vormittag eingegeben und bis jetzt noch keine mail. is auch gmx


----------



## ZattaZip (8. September 2008)

Hi,

gegen 20 uhr das erste mal, dann gegen 21 uhr nochmal mit O als ggf. ein D, da leicht verschmierter
druck (eindeutig lesbare codes koennen die halt auch nicht) versucht.

seitdem 3 stunden frustiertes warten und nix (war zu web.de).

morgen gibts vermutlich wieder ceo verarsche: ``konnten wir ja nicht mit rechnen fuer *jeden key*
auch *eine mail* verschicken zu muessen!!! -- da hat uns die *harte realitaet* leider leider eingeholt.
tut uns total schrecklich leid, dass wir diese nacht auch nix gemacht haben, aber heute ganz bestimmt!!!
um 12 uhr, oder 16 oder 17, oder auch nicht, was stoert uns unser geschwafel...''

sehr enttaeuscht, Z


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

mail hat 20min gedauert...allerdings key ungültig.....ich reiss dem wixxer den arsch auf...das fürn aoc account...naja, hab ja noch 2 keys ;-)


----------



## pako665 (8. September 2008)

Hallöchen.
Habe mein Key um circa 17 uhr registriert, und habe vor 10 mins die email bekommen.
Bin grade dabei den zu patchen was mom auch ganz zügig klappt.


----------



## Nanisa (8. September 2008)

eingabe:16.09
e-mail:ausstehend


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an web.de das ich keine bekomme? -.-





Jo das kann sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin auch bei web.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an web.de das ich keine bekomme? -.-



Nein - habe auch ein Web.de Konto und bin sogar schon seit gestern Nacht in der OB! Einfach mal in den Sack hauen, das Kopfkissen verprügeln und morgen wieder nachsehen...

Auch wenn GOA die Aktivierung verbockt hat - hat wenigstens EA Mythic einen mehr als guten Job gemacht... Die Server laufen rund und das Spiel noch viel runder (für eine Beta lange nicht mehr ein so sauberes Spielgefühl gehabt)


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

realmagic schrieb:


> beta hin oder her, das problem an der ganzen sache ist, sie werden eine menge mögliche kunden verlieren.
> 
> 1. einige die schon seit gestern den stress mitmachen, werden bestimmt gehen
> 
> ...



schwachsinn jeder weis wies bei ner beta abgeht und jeder weis das zurzeut nur goa schuld ist und nicht das spiel an sich... und die wo zeit gestern warten werden nicht wegegn eines beta fehlstarts abhauen und die neuen werden keine beta zocken und wen doch dan kommen se aus wow und wollen nur nicht zugeben das sie warhammer anhimmeln


----------



## Grumly (8. September 2008)

Beta Key atviert: 16.30Uhr

Bestätigung erhalten: Nein

Wartezeit: 7h

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett...


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß genau das wenn ich morgen vor dir Schule nur mal schnell reingucke, immer noch keine Mail drin ist, ich kenne mein Glück...


----------



## Iodun (8. September 2008)

16:15  uhr war der glückliche moment . seit dem ist warten angesagt auf die mail (23:21 uhr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuhlgang (8. September 2008)

Dachte das es sich hier im Warhammer Online handeln sollte!!!!!!
Mitlerweile würde ich sagen heißt die scheiße einfach nur noch
Warhammer-offline
Viel Spaß noch beim probiern! ich mache jetzt erstmal nach 2 tagen pause. gn8
und schaut ma rein  www.warhammer-offline.com/de


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

ich hab kb mehr ich glaub ich guck nichtmehr in mein postfach und lass das kack spiel sein weg gehen


----------



## realmagic (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> schwachsinn jeder weis wies bei ner beta abgeht und jeder weis das zurzeut nur goa schuld ist und nicht das spiel an sich... und die wo zeit gestern warten werden nicht wegegn eines beta fehlstarts abhauen und die neuen werden keine beta zocken und wen doch dan kommen se aus wow und wollen nur nicht zugeben das sie warhammer anhimmeln



richtig, goa ist schuld und, was schließen wir daraus, die habne all den jahren nichts dazu gelernt. und dann willst du mir sagen, das es in naher zukunft besser wird mit denen ? das spiel kann nichts dafür, das stimmt. man hört ja auch immer wieder das es recht gut laufen soll. aber wer möchte ständig so einen stress mitmachen ?


----------



## kampire (8. September 2008)

es kann doch nicht serin das wir in 2-3 thread mit über 100 seiten alle auf unsere e-mail warten ^^

irgendwas ist faul im staate goa.

Also damit hat sich goa nicht mit ruhm beckleckert.

Mal sehen was passiert wenn der release nahe ist. 

Aber vlt ist genau das was im moment abläuft notwendig, damit goa lernt mit so einem ansturm umzugehen und so für den release gerüstet zu sein.

Nüchtern betrachtet testen wir schon die Beta .... des Authentifizierungs- und Accountverwaltungsverfahrens. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GOA lern aus deinen Fehlern und bring uns sicher in die Zukunft von World of.... ich meine Warhammer Online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße
kampi


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

es gab schon eine closed beta da hätten die doch ma was merken müssen im kopf


----------



## huggel1984 (8. September 2008)

wie lange wartet ihr schon auf die bestätigungs mail???


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau das wenn ich morgen vor dir Schule nur mal schnell reingucke, immer noch keine Mail drin ist, ich kenne mein Glück...



Hoffentlich bekommst Du keine Email morgen früh... sonst machste noch blau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

lol ey ja gott sei dank haut ab ey so ein rumgeheule das is ne beschissene beta bei manchen läufts bei manhcen dauerts noch Für die scheiß probleme auf der seite ist nur Goa verandwortlich und nicht warhammers erfinder aber bin froh das ich mit euch dan nicht spielen muss diese wähhh es geht ned ich hör auf nach 2 stunden sindse wieder im forum und flamen sowas geht einen so dersbt aufn sack ok sowas sollte in der beta schnell behoben sein aber besser jetzt als im release


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

seit kurz nach 4... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

5 Stunden warte ich jetzt, gibt aber welche die warten noch länger


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

bald warte ich 8 stunden


----------



## Stuhlgang (8. September 2008)

Wer andern eine Grube gräbt hat Gold im Mund.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> lol ey ja gott sei dank haut ab ey so ein rumgeheule das is ne beschissene beta bei manchen läufts bei manhcen dauerts noch Für die scheiß probleme auf der seite ist nur Goa verandwortlich und nicht warhammers erfinder aber bin froh das ich mit euch dan nicht spielen muss diese wähhh es geht ned ich hör auf nach 2 stunden sindse wieder im forum und flamen sowas geht einen so dersbt aufn sack ok sowas sollte in der beta schnell behoben sein aber besser jetzt als im release



brauchst dir das rumgeheule ja nicht durchlesen, also geh schlafen.


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

huggel1984 schrieb:


> wie lange wartet ihr schon auf die bestätigungs mail???





Nach 6std hab ich nicht mehr auf die uhr geschaut sry  
das ist einfach nur zum  ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huggel1984 (8. September 2008)

okey danke dann kann ich ja schlafen gehen oder fern sehen weil bin eben erst aus der spätschicht gekommen und habe eben erst denn code eingegeben also kann ichs ja mal voll vergessen das ich heute noch den patch ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

jarrod schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommst Du keine Email morgen früh... sonst machste noch blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So krank bin ich dann doch nicht. (:


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

huggel1984 schrieb:


> okey danke dann kann ich ja schlafen gehen oder fern sehen weil bin eben erst aus der spätschicht gekommen und habe eben erst denn code eingegeben also kann ichs ja mal voll vergessen das ich heute noch den patch ziehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Ja das kannst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klerania (8. September 2008)

ich warte jetzt seit gute ähmmmm  9 h und 30 mins! =) und gestern 10 std auch wie en bekloppter versucht xD


----------



## Stuhlgang (8. September 2008)

Ich sage nur Warhammer-offline und die Leute reden schon seid 2 tagen nur davon und sitzen sehr erregt vorm PC!    
Hammer Game man!
Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huggel1984 (8. September 2008)

gestern habe ichs von 0930 an probiert bis 2400uhr naja is ja nit lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

warte au schon seit gestern um 10 echt scheiße...un dann dieses zufallsprinzip mit regs un emails...andre warten 30min un sin drin lol...wo bleibt da die logik goa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roostar (8. September 2008)

hab meine Bestätigungsmail grad bekommen.
an alle die es Interessiert:^^

"Hallo Roostar,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta

[...]"

Hatte versucht mich um 16 Uhr anzumelden mit InternetExplorer...aber das kam mir, trotz grünen Buch^^ komisch vor. und ich hab bezweifelt das das geklappt hat. Also hab ich mich nochmal um so ca halb zehn mit Firefox angemeldet, hat auch nur ne kurze sekunde gedauert dann kam schon die meldung, dass die Registrierung eingegangen ist, oder so ähnlich. Jetz patch ich grad und im Patchfenster steht: Status der Code-Registrierung 22:00 MEZ - Status der Kontoerstellung 22:30 MEz.

naja, wollte nur kundtn, dass ich meine bestätigungsmail bekommen habe, und an alle die noch drauf warten, toi toi toi.-.. die kommt schon... wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

go Patch...go!


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> lol ey ja gott sei dank haut ab ey so ein rumgeheule das is ne beschissene beta bei manchen läufts bei manhcen dauerts noch Für die scheiß probleme auf der seite ist nur Goa verandwortlich und nicht warhammers erfinder aber bin froh das ich mit euch dan nicht spielen muss diese wähhh es geht ned ich hör auf nach 2 stunden sindse wieder im forum und flamen sowas geht einen so dersbt aufn sack ok sowas sollte in der beta schnell behoben sein aber besser jetzt als im release



Ein, zwei Dinge aus diesem äusserst amüsanten Beitrag sind sicherlich nicht unwahr - allerdings möchte wohl auch niemand, ob dieser kraftvollen Aussprache, mit dir in Kontakt treten...

Zitat von dir (ein paar Zeilen vorher):
warum zum teufel geht das ich wart zeit vier uhr auf die fucking e-mail melde mich zwischendurhc immer neu an aber es kommt nichts is der china junge grad beim fressen??

Geh´ schlafen, vielleicht klappt es dann morgen mit Email und Netiquette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> es gab schon eine closed beta da hätten die doch ma was merken müssen im kopf




Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit, was an der Registrierung Beta ist.

Oder macht es da einfach die Menge?

Gebe zu, dass ich davon keine Ahnung habe.

Aber eine Registriegung läuft doch normal automatisch ab.


----------



## Stuhlgang (8. September 2008)

Hallo!
Ich grüße den Udu, Mike, Rudi, Marcel, André, Giuseppe, Ramon, He-Man, Rafa, Inge; Tina, Moni, Nüsse, Fritzi, Carla, Igi, Börni, Eugen, Henning,
Coolio, Micha Cool, Björni, Dennis, Tobi, Aron und den Peter.
So, hoffe mal das ich keinen vergessen habe und falls doch bitte nicht sauer sein.
Gn8


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

Roostar schrieb:


> hab meine Bestätigungsmail grad bekommen.
> an alle die es Interessiert:^^
> 
> "Hallo Roostar,
> ...






DU bist gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will auch


----------



## cicon (8. September 2008)

Soooo Leute ^^,
siehe first eintrag, da stehe die daten wann ich eingetragen habe und wann meine bestätigungsmail kahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
ich habe meine vor knapp 15min bekommen und habe vor 3min angefangen den *196 MB* großen Patch zu loaden.

Hier nochmals die E-Mail die Ihr bekommen müsst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sunny Great,
cicon


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Stuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Warhammer-offline und die Leute reden schon seid 2 tagen nur davon und sitzen sehr erregt vorm PC!
> Hammer Game man!
> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stimmt das Spiel ist wirklich super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic

Ein Freund von mir hat mit der 10fach-Methode eben nach 3 min. seine Email bekommen und der Patcher läuft


----------



## Naggeroth (8. September 2008)

gibts doch nich ... ich hab heut meinen code um 18 uhr eingegeben und warte immernoch ... jetz kommt mein bruder heim gibt sein code ein und innerhalb von na stunde zockt der WAR...

naja hab immerhin was zum zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. September 2008)

jarrod schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Dinge aus diesem äusserst amüsanten Beitrag sind sicherlich nicht unwahr - allerdings möchte sich wohl auch niemand, ob dieser kraftvollen Aussprache, mit dir in Kontakt treten...
> 
> Zitat von dir (ein paar Zeilen vorher):
> warum zum teufel geht das ich wart zeit vier uhr auf die fucking e-mail melde mich zwischendurhc immer neu an aber es kommt nichts is der china junge grad beim fressen??
> ...



is mir schon klar das du gut reden hast bei dir gehts ja auch schon..
ich bin gestern von halb neun bis halb 3( in der früh versteht sich) gesesen und heute von 10 bis naja bis jetzt habe um vier den cod regestriert e-mail kommt nicht (naja zwischenduchr tv gegeuckt zählt aber nich^^)


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

wie gesagt, um mir mitzuteilen das der key ungültig is, brauchten die 20min.....ma sehen was bei key 2 und 3 passiert...


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

warte seit 16.20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> is mir schon klar das du gut reden hast bei dir gehts ja auch schon..
> ich bin gestern von halb neun bis halb 3 gesesen und heute von 10 bis naja bis jetzt habe um vier den cod regestriert e-mail kommt nicht (naja zwischenduchr tv gegeuckt zählt aber nich^^)



Das liest sich gleich viel besser...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe für meinen Zugang von morgens kurz nach 8 Uhr bis nachts um halb eins am Stück vor der Kiste gesessen - die Gänge zum "Puschen-Kino" aussen vor gelassen...

Versuche es mal mit 10 Browser-Fenstern, gib´ 10mal den Key ein und verschicke dann der Reihe nach alle 10 Key-Registrierungen... Ich habe nun schon von einigen gelesen, dass Sie in wenigen Minuten die Email hatten...


----------



## Dentos (8. September 2008)

Soo ich geh mal eine rauchen so ein paar std sitzen  muss ich mich mal bewegen alles eingeschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piffmaster (8. September 2008)

ich geh pennen, wir sehen uns morgen sicher wieder im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sladex (8. September 2008)

Goa castet EPIC FAIL und trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414.
Warhammer stirbt.


omg °!


----------



## Erlindar (8. September 2008)

*Frage zur Mail-Geschichte: *

Willkommen, xxxxxxxxx!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: xxxxxxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxxxxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: xxxxxxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex


Ich da was bei dem so langsam komplizierten Sch**** was vergessen! 
*Ich habe bisher nur diese E-Mail bekommen, wann kommt dann ca. (wenn alles "normal" verläuft) die eigentliche Mail, mi der man dann den Patch ziehen kann?
*
Thx!


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

preorder gekauft , und mit der geschwindigkeit kann man dann am 20. spielen ^^


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

Dentos schrieb:


> Soo ich geh mal eine rauchen so ein paar std sitzen  muss ich mich mal bewegen alles eingeschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war graaaaad..und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen...is kalt...

ich hab morgen urlaub...ich will mich doch nur ins koma daddeln (und natürlich bugreports schrieben)


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
Mail bekommen: immernoch nicht 

So langsam kanns nemmer sein oder mal ehrlich


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

jarrod schrieb:


> Das liest sich gleich viel besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab jetzt mal die 10 mal Methode gemacht, mal schaun...


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
> Mail bekommen: immernoch nicht
> 
> So langsam kanns nemmer sein oder mal ehrlich




warte echt genausolang wie du ...fins einfach nur scheiße das die emails scheinbar von hinten nach vorne oder per zufallsprinzip weggeschickt werdn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

ich hab so das gefühl das von allen die ihren key so früh eingegeben haben (kurz nach 16 uhr) das der key irrgendwie im arsch is


----------



## Iruxan (8. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Bestätigt und Key eingetippt: 16:20
> Mail bekommen: immernoch nicht
> 
> So langsam kanns nemmer sein oder mal ehrlich



oh man flaschenhals über flaschenhals ich hab so langsam die faxen dicke, irrgendwann is mal gut


----------



## Shadowor (8. September 2008)

So hab es jetzt auch mal mit Gewalt probiert und über 10 mal den Key eingegeben.
Und siehe da hab diese dumme Mail und et Patcht endlich!!!


----------



## ironben (8. September 2008)

lol ja kann sein bekommen bald noch ne meldung : ja es tut uns leid wegn eines server errors wurden alle registrierungen ab 16uhr -x uhr abgebrochn geduldet euch noch ein wenig und reg euch neu und wartet 8h dann kan WAR endlich kommen!


----------



## Waghaa (8. September 2008)

warte auch seid 16:40 uhr langsam kotzt es an XD


----------



## Dalmedar (8. September 2008)

also wenn ich morgen um 14.00 von der arbeit komme , und ich immer noch keine mail habe . ist das spiel glaube ich für mich gestorben .


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

MAIL IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

10 mal Methode FtW danke mein Gobbo ;D


----------



## Odes (8. September 2008)

so ca 20 mal eingegeben immernoch keine mail nun hab ich kb mehr mir die finger wund zu tippen


----------



## rEdiC (8. September 2008)

Odes schrieb:


> so ca 20 mal eingegeben immernoch keine mail nun hab ich kb mehr mir die finger wund zu tippen


Warte nochn bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

ich glaub ich mach das auch mal 10x den kay weg zu schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (9. September 2008)

kommt einfach nix da kann ich seit 4 uhr machn was ich willl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (9. September 2008)

so mal 7 stück auf einmal abgeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal gucken cih wart jetzt 30 minuten und dann nochmal xD
oh man das ist so erbärmlich leute... ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> *Frage zur Mail-Geschichte: *
> 
> Willkommen, xxxxxxxxx!
> 
> ...




Das würde mich auch mal interessieren,dachte auch erst das ich ich die bestätigungs Mail bekommen habe,jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich den Patch nicht downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (9. September 2008)

Viel Glück euch noch beim reinkommen in die Beta . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaa (9. September 2008)

*augen werden rot* *die arme wedeln panisch herum* 
"Gnhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaah"


Musste mal raus...warte auch seit ca 9h auf ne Email...


----------



## Odes (9. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Viel Glück euch noch beim reinkommen in die Beta .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wünsch dir viel spaß beim beta zocken, villt sieht man sich ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin jetzt off und wenn morgen nach der schule keine mail da ist dann weiß ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taz66 (9. September 2008)

So konnte gleich nach dem Patchen ins Spiel gehn ,trotz das ich noch keine Mail bekommen hatte/habe.

Aber naja das Spiel is ja nicht gerade der Burner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schio3 (9. September 2008)

Mail gerade angekommen nach 9 stunden und 5min. warten


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

Hi leute das mit den 10x eingeben mit dem kay geht wirklich  gerade eben meine mail bekommen


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

Ey das kann net sein ich wart auch schon über 9 stunden der groll den ich gegen GOA hege steigt langsam ins unermessliche


----------



## Shodowstrike (9. September 2008)

Die 10 mal Code eingeben Taktik klappt super :
0:00 codes eingegeben
0:05 e-mail gekommen

Danke


----------



## Miraculli08 (9. September 2008)

da kann ich dir leider noch nicht zustimmen :-(
aber ich werde warten hab ja zeit^^

edit: falsches zitat sry dass meinte ich eigentlich: Hi leute das mit den 10x eingeben mit dem kay geht wirklich gerade eben meine mail bekommen


----------



## Dalmedar (9. September 2008)

schade , selbst die 10er methode hat bis jetzt nicht geklappt


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

mhh hab zwar die mail bekommen kann mich aber nicht einlogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironben (9. September 2008)

hab vor 10 min 23 abgeschickt und es is NICHTS gekommen!


----------



## SoRcs (9. September 2008)

hmm ich warte seit 16.05 auf meine mail - nix!!

und das mit der massenmail hab ich nun vor etwa 45 minuten auch versucht.
18 mal abgeschickt - ohne erfolg


ICH HAB KEIN BOCK MEHR


----------



## Grospolian (9. September 2008)

ich vermute mal das es mehr glück ist wenn man mit der 10er Methode durchkommt, das einzige was man sicher erreicht ist das Chaos zuvergrößern: sprich mindestens die anderen warten noch länger

Schade finde ich dass es heißt das alle die sich am 8. geregt haben bis zum ende des Tages rein kommen sollten und es dennoch nicht alle sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (9. September 2008)

also bei mir hats das geklappt.ich habe vier mal den code usw abgegeben.nach 20 min habe ich reingeguckt und den zugang bekommen.patch installiert server ausgewählt und zack war ich drinn^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (9. September 2008)

Mit waws für nem Browser versucht ihr das alle?


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

Hab mall eine frage weiss jemand wie ich nachschauen kann wie mein pw war ich komm nämlich nett rein aber mail hab ich bekommen oder dauert das dann noch etwas??


----------



## Derjin (9. September 2008)

Ich kann gar nicht nachvollziehen was Ihr habt.

Für meinen Teil habe ich den Code eingegeben und warte auf eine Antwort.

Und zum Punkt zu kommen -> klasse , die WoWler werden schon bei der OB vom dem eigendlichen Kern getrennt.
Diese werden nach X-Versuchen zu vertrautem zurückkehren und wir (ich) hab meine Ruhe.
Jetzt und hopefully in Zukunft.

Summasumarum , bleibt doch auf'm Boden.
Ist ein OB Zugang. Kein Game-Release.
Und selbst dort wird es zu Server Ausfällen - Login is momentan under Construction - Account Erstellung is monentan offline kommen.
Oki , wenn ich Games erst mit dem Add-On beginne , oder halt nach dem ersten "Run", klar das es dann rennt.

Was ich so maches Mal lesen muss, hallöle , es gibt noch so was wie Wahres Leben.
Ich war den Tag über golfen, hab nu mal den Code eongegeben und nu gibbet TEE , morgen geht die Sonne auf und ich werd sehen was kommt.

So cool down , and keep a smiling


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

HÄÄÄÄÄ ich fasse es nicht was soll das wieder heißen ????? 

Der login geht natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Lizenz für die offene Beta
> Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008
> ...




Das hab ich genau so einlogen geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Corellus (9. September 2008)

Habe soeben die Mail erhalten das mein Key Aktivert wurde aber patchen kann ich net.


----------



## Grospolian (9. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Lizenz für die offene Beta
> Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008
> ...



das ist zumindestens die mail die du kriegen mußt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt noch ne andere die leider nix bringt... aber ka... GOA hat sich heute halt selbst übertroffen, wie weiter oben zwar schon gesagt hat ist das bei ner Beta nix schlimmes aber n paar infos mehr fände ich cool ^^


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

hr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können. 

Das is ja das geilste.....


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

Einfach weiter testen leute habs jedst 5-6mall und nun kann ich patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogkragh (9. September 2008)

hab auch meine bestätigungsmail bekommen.. aber kann noch nich patchen... ich denke es dauert nen bissl bis es auch richtig freigeschaltet wurde.
mal ne halbe stunde oder so warten


----------



## Nemth (9. September 2008)

omg wtf omfg.... ich kann patchen, ich kann es nicht glauben, macht ein faß auf......


----------



## Dentos (9. September 2008)

Nogkragh schrieb:


> hab auch meine bestätigungsmail bekommen.. aber kann noch nich patchen... ich denke es dauert nen bissl bis es auch richtig freigeschaltet wurde.
> mal ne halbe stunde oder so warten





Jo hab 5-10min gewartet und bin gerade bei 35%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyddo (9. September 2008)

> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Lizenz für die offene Beta
> Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008
> ...



selbes problem hab nen key von der CE, hat einer das problem bei nem normalen beta key oder nur CE problem ? ^^


----------



## Corellus (9. September 2008)

16min nach der Mail konnt ich jetzt den Patch starten


----------



## Realtec (9. September 2008)

nochmal für alle

PROBIERT DIE 10 ABSENDUNGEN AUF EINMAL TAKTIK AUS, WENNS BEIM ERSTEN MAL NICHT KLAPPT MACHT MAN ES ALLE 30 MIN 

das schönste daran ist ES FUNKTIONIERT! =D

zelot ich komme >^.^<


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

ICH PÄTSCHÄÄÄÄ 

ich fall vom glauben ab


----------



## Nogkragh (9. September 2008)

ICH FLIP AUS... ER PATCHT !


----------



## LoC_Ruin (9. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> nochmal für alle
> 
> PROBIERT DIE 10 ABSENDUNGEN AUF EINMAL TAKTIK AUS, WENNS BEIM ERSTEN MAL NICHT KLAPPT MACHT MAN ES ALLE 30 MIN
> 
> ...



mit welchem Browser denn?


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

Da sieth mans mal nur die harten kommen in den Garten

normaler internet Explorer bei mir


----------



## Polyjean (9. September 2008)

!!! So Gehts: !!!

Nochmal fuer jeden der noch auf die versprochene Mail wartet:

Meldet Euch noch ein paar mal an!
Ich hab grad hier gelesen: "bla nochmal versucht und es hat geklappt"

Habs direkt dreimal eingegeben, war Zaehneputzen und als ich zurueckkam war die Mail da.



Also komplett umsonst gewartet aber nun hab ich zumindest die Email, mal sehn was nun an Minigames kommt bevor ich spielen kann...

GL


----------



## Olopax (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leidgenossen

Seid 16 Uhr dabei. Die erste Mail erhielt ich. Die zweite nie. Vor 45 Minuten Eingabe der vorhandenen Daten im Client. Kein Auth.fehler (wie vorher nach unendlichen Versuchen). Patch und spielen. 

Gruss Olopax


----------



## Nogkragh (9. September 2008)

hab auch 3-5 mal den key abgeschickt und dann gings echt =)
hab nichma mein bier geschafft in der zeit ^^


----------



## ironben (9. September 2008)

FUCK GOA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyddo (9. September 2008)

> mit welchem Browser denn?



Opera starten ---> dann erst auf Extras oben gehen "internetspuren löschen" --> www.war-europe.com ---> links auf code ---> eure daten eingeben ----> 5mal wieder holen ----> 5 gegen willy spielen ---> email sollte da sein, wenn nicht von vorne beginnen!


Email bekommen ---->5-10min warten und ihr solltet euch dann einloggen können und patchen, wenn nicht weiter warten.


Email sieht wie folgt aus:


> Hallo VerArschterUser,
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coltius (9. September 2008)

Hi mal ne frage. Liegt es an dem Anbieter des EMail Accounts das man keine bestätigungs Mail bekommt? Mein Bruder hatte später den Key eingetragen und hat seinen Zugang schon. 
Ich habe über GMail meinen WAR Account und habe immer noch nichts bekommen. Wäre ja uncool wenn das am EMail Anbieter scheitern würde.


----------



## ironben (9. September 2008)

hab gmx un warte seit 4uhr... -.-


----------



## Polyjean (9. September 2008)

Blindfische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr muesst euch noch ein paar mal anmelden, ggfs. Browsercache loeschen.
Die Anmeldung von heute Nachmittag (mittlerweile gestern) wird GOA wohl nie beantworten.

3-4 mal Anmelden kurz warten Mail abrufen voila.


----------



## Realtec (9. September 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> mit welchem Browser denn?


 
hab erst 8 mal mit opera gemacht und 30 min später noch 11 mal mit IE


FF hat nicht einmal funktioniert


----------



## Olopax (9. September 2008)

Werte Leidgenossen

alles Quatsch mit den Browsern. Firefox only tats bei mir. Auch kein Löschen des Caches. 
Es liegt nur an der Abarbeitung der Registrierungen im heutigen Versuch von GOA. (http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de117&lang=de). 
Sie verzichteten auf die Flash-Registrierung (unsäglich auch schon bei DAOC). 
Evtl. haben Sie es mittlerweile kapiert, das Flash-Regs nix taugen. 

mfg Olopax


----------



## Predator8000 (9. September 2008)

So, ich warte nun auch seit gestern, das ich spielen kann.
Nix hat was gebracht, bis ich das mit den 10-mal-vesuch gehört habe.
Zuerst hab ich mir gedacht: jaja, klappt eh nicht.
Aber siehe da es hat funktioniert. Danke, ich patche!


----------



## Crosyc (9. September 2008)

16.32uhr: code abgeschickt
0:00uhr-0:40Uhr 27 weitere code's abgeschickt, bzw immer den gleichen "gespammt"
0:45uhr bestätigungsmail (OHA!)
0:45uhr-0:52uhr login probs


JETZT PÄTCHTER!


----------



## HGVermillion (9. September 2008)

Meine Mail ist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , endlich endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (9. September 2008)

ich geh in arsch.... er patcht...keine mail aber er patcht...hab alle methoden, auch die 10er eingabe durch, gefunzt hats nach drei mal eingabe in opera, allerdings nach jedem mal internetspuren löschen..alle bis auf tabs schliessen...jetzt hab ich eingenässt....  (insgesamt bestimmt 30mal geregt)


----------



## _Doc_ (9. September 2008)

Meine Mail ist nun auch endlich angekommen, für alle die noch keine haben. Ich habe um 16:43 meine "Anfrage zur Registrierung des Codes" abgeschickt. Denke es hat nichts damit zu tun wie oft man diese wegschickt oder welchen Browser oder Email Anbieter man hat bei mir wars mit IE und googlemail. Naja steckt nicht den Kopf in Sand bei mir hats auch mega lange gedauert bis sie kam, aber sie kam. GL euch allen, dass ihr möglichst schnell auch ans zocken kommt.


----------



## Caldren (9. September 2008)

ach ja, wäre das schön, wenn das warten auf die Mail das einzige Problem wäre....

Die Maschinen zum drucken der PO Codes waren auch toll... hab hier in meinem Code 2 verschmierte stellen, einmal raten ob's nen O ider nen D ist, ein anderes mal rätsel ich über B oder 8.... ergo max 4 mal das Spielchen mit der emailwarterei... herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2x hab ich jetzt schon. So wie ich Murphy kenne wird's der 4te sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Picknikker (9. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt zig mal versucht den Code einzugeben der ach so tolle Trick funzt nicht!
Glaube das ist nur Propaganda von den, die schon spielen und unter sich sein wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (9. September 2008)

ca. 16:40 Uhr: EAstore-OpenBeta-Schlüssel wurde erfolgreich ins System eingetragen
jetzt: keine Mail, Mehrere Einlogversuche gescheitert, ich versuch mein Glück morgen nochmal...

Aber meine Güte Leute, man kann sich auch ein wenig zu viel aufregen. Ich bin jetzt nicht wegen Warhammer online geblieben, sondern weil ich noch arbeiten musste... Ich weiß nicht, warum Softwarehersteller wie Micrsoft (die erheblich mehr Schaden anrichten können als Spielehersteller, die eh nur die Suchtis befriedigen müssen) bei misslungenen Betastarts weniger Aufsehen erregen (google schließ ich jetzt mal aus ^^) als Firmen wie GOA.. Siehe SCCM... 
Wahrscheinlich machts entweder wirklich der Suchtfaktor oder die mangelnden Fachkenntnisse seitens der Spieler.... 

Damit will ich GOA nicht verteidigen... Mir schmeckt's auch nicht, dass ich noch nicht zocken kann... Noch weniger gefällt mir die Tatsache, dass so verdammt viele OB-keys verteilt worden sind. Ich hab mir die Version aus dem EA-Store zwar nicht deswegen, sondern aus Umweltschutzgründen (Was brauch ich für so ein Spiel CDs oder gar ne Hülle? Soll ich die dem Gegner an die Birne werfen oder was? Frisbee-like? ^^) und einfach Bequemlichkeit (per mail is imho immer besser als so nen Key erst mühsam ablesen und eintragen zu müssen), desweiteren bekommt man ja noch Extras.... Womit wir zu den CE-Leuten kämen: Gebt Ihr wirklich so verdammt viel Geld aus, nur um nen sicheren Platz in der Beta zu haben? Dann... tuts mir leid, aber... unter den Vorraussetzungen macht ihrs mir einfach ziemlich schwer eure Probleme zu verstehen... 
Ihr bekommt doch eure hübschen Figürchen etc, der Rest is doch erstmal (bis zum offiziellen Headstart) wayne..


Jetz' geh ich aber wirklich mal besser ins Bett... Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Glück und denkt mal drüber nach..
lg, euroxfighter


----------



## Casandr (9. September 2008)

ich habe es mit dem IE gemacht ca 10 mal reg. 2 min später war die mail da 

habe so 2 acc´s aktiviert und kann patch saugen :-) 

gleich mal testen ob ich spielen kann


----------



## Jolin (9. September 2008)

LEUTE!! Das klappt wirklich mit dem 10 mal hintereinander abschicken!! DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10 Tabs öffnen alles ausfüllen aber nicht abschicken und wenn alle fertig ausgefüllt gnaz schnell hintereinander abschicken!!

Hab jetzt meine reg mail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Schneesturm (9. September 2008)

kann ich bestätigen ^^


----------



## Merlindra (9. September 2008)

me2 hat bei mir auch gefunzt^^ so jetzt erstmal schön patchen und dann fahren wir mal auf die arbeit^^


----------



## Merlindra (9. September 2008)

kann es kaum glauben, nach 44 stunden bin ich nun am patchen


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (9. September 2008)

16:30 ca. - Code-Eingabe
00:53 - Email mit Bestätigung erhalten


----------



## Ledas (9. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist immer noch nix da. Gestern um 17.30 Code eingegeben und bis heute 4.50 nix da. Naja dann mal auf zur Arbeit


----------



## Sewage (9. September 2008)

Jo das stimmt, die Regmail is da , aber leider geht der Lgin einfach net :>


----------



## Goldmond (9. September 2008)

auch gestern 16:38 code eingegeben ...email lässt auf sich warten 

und naja ... wenn heute mittag immer noch nix von denen im postfach schlummert, dann können die mich mit ihrer beta mal kreuzweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh jetzt auch erstmal arbeiten


----------



## equinoxxx (9. September 2008)

Schneesturm schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen ^^



es geht wirklich mit dem 10 mal gleichzeitig code abschicken, bei mir haben 5 gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (9. September 2008)

Ja das warten hat endlich ein ende...
Gestern um 17 Uhr die Registrierung ausgefüllt, heute morgen beide Betas bestätigt (ein code war für meine inzwischen von meiner Hysterie total entnervten FrauxD )

Heute morgen um 5 waren beide in der Post und die Patcherei läuft bis jetzt auch gut an.

Mir stellen sich nur die Borsten im Nacken auf wenn ich an den Headstarttermin denke und das zum WE alles wieder von vorn beginnt...

Viel Spass in der Beta!

Achso.... der vollständigkeit halber: die Mail kam Di., 9. Sept. 2008, 1:13 an!


----------



## ---Neo--- (9. September 2008)

16:40 (Gestern) Key registriert
5:49 (MORGENS!) mail erhalten

naja mach mich dann mal für die Schule fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (9. September 2008)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> 16:40 (Gestern) Key registriert
> 5:49 (MORGENS!) mail erhalten
> 
> naja mach mich dann mal für die Schule fertig
> ...



17:04 Key registriert.
1:10 E-Mail erhalten.
Patchvorgang: läuft.
Edit: Im Warhammer Verzeichnis fehlen zu viele Dateien. Bitte installiert das Spiel erneut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orath (9. September 2008)

17:00 Uhr (gestern) registriert
02:49 Uhr (heute) Mail bekommen

Patchvorgang läuft nun auch bei mir!




Grüße


----------



## Firedragon1912 (9. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> 17:04 Key registriert.
> 1:10 E-Mail erhalten.
> Patchvorgang: läuft.
> Edit: Im Warhammer Verzeichnis fehlen zu viele Dateien. Bitte installiert das Spiel erneut.
> ...



Sorry, aber danke für den Beitrag.. in einer reihe mit den anderen davor musste ich doch schon am frühen Morgen
etwas lachen...

By the way: ich warte noch auf den Login.. Key hab ich schon.. aber kein account


----------



## zixxel (9. September 2008)

.....ich wart auch immernoch...... seid ca. 12 stunden -.-'

Edit erzählt mir grad ich hab heut 10 stunden.....ahhhhhhh....*ausm fenster spring*-.-'



EDIT2: JAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA kann mich ganz schnell wer vom boden abkratzen? mail is da.....nach 12 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


           und patch läuft super...ob das noch was wird mit vor der schule einloggen?^^


----------



## Xairon (9. September 2008)

bei mir gings gestern nach dem spamen rund 10 minuten und ich horst hab den login vertippt, da kam ein fehler...dann noma gespammt und 3 stunden später kam die mail... nun patch ich die kacke und check mal WAR ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skela (9. September 2008)

Tatsache - nach 12 h warten hatte ich eben die Faxen dicke und ahbe auch mal diesen Spam versucht und 5 Minuten später war die E-Mail da. Schön das die extra schreiben man solle ja nciht mehr als einmal versuchen das Ding zu aktivieren ...


----------



## Garrok (9. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Tatsache - nach 12 h warten hatte ich eben die Faxen dicke und ahbe auch mal diesen Spam versucht und 5 Minuten später war die E-Mail da. Schön das die extra schreiben man solle ja nciht mehr als einmal versuchen das Ding zu aktivieren ...



Ich probier das jetzt auch -.-

Ist bei dir auch immer die Meldung gekommen das dein Antrag gespeichert wurde, oder ist eine andere Meldung erschienen?


----------



## Firedragon1912 (9. September 2008)

Sooo.. schnauze voll, gehe arbeiten!

Da schreibt die blöde War-Seite doch gerade das meine Emailadresse und mein Login nicht im richtigen Format sind.
Naja.. ein wenig herum probiert und siehe da.. man muss den ganzen rotz klein schreiben.. schon gehts..

Also mal ganz ehrlich, da hat doch nen Web-Progger bei Goa zu tief ins Glas geschaut am Wochenende....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (9. September 2008)

Firedragon1912 schrieb:


> Sooo.. schnauze voll, gehe arbeiten!
> 
> Da schreibt die blöde War-Seite doch gerade das meine Emailadresse und mein Login nicht im richtigen Format sind.
> Naja.. ein wenig herum probiert und siehe da.. man muss den ganzen rotz klein schreiben.. schon gehts..
> ...



tja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir mussten uns alle mit dem auseinandersetzen war aber das kleinste prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast es in meinen Augen nicht verdient WAR zu spielen =) Zumindest noch nicht jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwelwen (9. September 2008)

OMG

das Keyspammen funzt wirklich, ich brech zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man ist das schlecht, aber naja ich bin durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (9. September 2008)

Gott, danke, nach 3 Tagen endlich ein Hoffnungsschimmer für mich das Spiel zu testen......war schon am verzweifeln, bin da aber wohl nicht alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Edd (9. September 2008)

Gesten um 17.00 Uhr Code eingegeben

immer noch keine mail...

Ich hoffe das war gestern richtig....code eingegeben....auf prüfen gegangen.....Nachricht mir grünem Symbol erhalten" Der Code wurde regestriert"   fertig....hoffe ich

war das bei Euch auch so ?


----------



## Xairon (9. September 2008)

wir hatten alle die gleichen probleme und dass es nach dem spamen geht, davon kriegt goa nun ein mail von mir!!!


----------



## Khhaine (9. September 2008)

Also ich warte jetzt schon seit wunderbaren 12 stunden auf die blöde Mail.

Na ja jetzt erstmal 8 Stunden arbeiten evtl ist sie ja dann mal da, wenn ich zurück komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (9. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> Gesten um 17.00 Uhr Code eingegeben
> 
> immer noch keine mail...
> 
> ...



Ja, du  musst die Prozendur solange über dich ergehen lassen bis du instant die Mail bekommst, sprich spam deinen Antrag...geht wirklich^^


----------



## Qwalle (9. September 2008)

17
21


----------



## Havel (9. September 2008)

lol hab meine nun auch ^^


----------



## Mr_Edd (9. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> Ja, du  musst die Prozendur solange über dich ergehen lassen bis du instant die Mail bekommst, sprich spam deinen Antrag...geht wirklich^^



wie war nochmal der Link dazu ?


----------



## cylorijin (9. September 2008)

Die 10-Tab-Variante hat auch bei mir funktioniert. Davor hab ich alles mögliche versucht. Aber nu Patch ich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiaro (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Habe meinen key auch so um 19.00 bestätigt. Habe aber wie auch die anderen noch keine E-Mail bekommen. Die können doch nicht so blöd sein und das game so laufen lassen ich habe nähmlich langsam auch kein Bock mehr auf das Game. Da spiele ich lieber weiter WoW da das Bilzard Team das besser im Griff hatte damals zur Beta zeit. 

Lg der Verärgerte Tiaro


----------



## Xairon (9. September 2008)

wie kann man so blöd sein? Nimmt denn der Filter von GOA die aus der Lsite Raus, welche am meisten Spam verursachen und bearbeitet die zuerst, damit es weniger traffic gibt??? O M G....FRANZOSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xairon (9. September 2008)

Tiaro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Habe meinen key auch so um 19.00 bestätigt. Habe aber wie auch die anderen noch keine E-Mail bekommen. Die können doch nicht so blöd sein und das game so laufen lassen ich habe nähmlich langsam auch kein Bock mehr auf das Game. Da spiele ich lieber weiter WoW da das Bilzard Team das besser im Griff hatte damals zur Beta zeit.
> 
> Lg der Verärgerte Tiaro



ich geh auch wieder zu wow weil jemand nen besseren Betastart hinlegte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (9. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> wie war nochmal der Link dazu ?



Zur Keyeingabe?

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

Und net vergessen...SPAMMEN....bin auch schon am patchen(35%^^)


----------



## zixxel (9. September 2008)

patchen bin ich jz schon 91% kann doch noch ma reinschaun vor der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Edd (9. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> Zur Keyeingabe?
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de
> 
> Und net vergessen...SPAMMEN....bin auch schon am patchen(35%^^)




jo nenau der...habs jetzt auchmal versucht^^ mal schauen...wie oft haste das ca. gemacht  ?


----------



## echo11 (9. September 2008)

Gestern gegen 17Uhr Key aktiviert, Mail bis jetzt ausstehend.


----------



## Thînêl (9. September 2008)

Aktiviert 17 Uhr genau und erhalten 02:26  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lad gerade runter juhuuuuuuu


----------



## Enroht (9. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Aktiviert 17 Uhr genau und erhalten 02:26
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gestern 16:15 aktiviert mail steht noch aus ....


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

echo11 schrieb:


> Gestern gegen 17Uhr Key aktiviert, Mail bis jetzt ausstehend.


dann bin ich nicht der einzige, beruhigt zwar nicht, aber trotzdem


----------



## Garrok (9. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> jo nenau der...habs jetzt auchmal versucht^^ mal schauen...wie oft haste das ca. gemacht  ?



ICh habs 3x gemacht.....mit Opera wenn du das auch noch wissen willst^^


----------



## heumader (9. September 2008)

gerstern ca 18 uhr code eingegeben bis jetzt noch keine mail erhalten....


----------



## teh_Tribe (9. September 2008)

Bei mir kam die Mail nach dem spammen auch recht schnell aber mir wurde dann gesagt es sei etwas schief gelaufen, obwohl ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. O.o

Ich überleg grade ob ich mich bei meiner account erstellung beim passwort 2 mal auf die selbe weise verschrieben habe. >.<


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> ICh habs 3x gemacht.....mit Opera wenn du das auch noch wissen willst^^


ich hab meinen key jetzt gefühlte 2000x eingetragen (real 10x) und nix passiert, werde langsam echt nölig


----------



## Usiel (9. September 2008)

Aktiviert gestern 18.21 Uhr ... bis jetzt keine Bestätigungsmail ... denke bis ich auf die Testserver komme fahren sie diese schon wieder herunter um den Vorbestellern (so ein Mist ich bin auch so ein Trottel) den verfrühten Spielzugang zu gewähren. 
Was meint ihr, Sonntag soll es ja dann los gehen, schaffe ich es vorm normalem Start auf die Server oder spinnt weiterhin was bei denen am System?


----------



## Dazzz (9. September 2008)

Gestern um 18 Uhr : Ihr Key wurde aktiviert, habe bis 24 Uhr aber keine Bestätitgungsmial bekommen
darauf hab ich um 24 Uhr nochmal den Key eingegeben mit der Nachricht: Ihr Key wurde Zur aktivierung gespeichert oder so ähnlich
und bis jetzt 7 Uhr keine E-mail. So arm was die hier abliefern wenn man sich mal die Open Beta bei den amis anguckt


----------



## dawinta (9. September 2008)

Habe gestern gegen 22:30 key ein gegeben und nix e-mail bekommen. Heute mal mehrmals hintereinander key eingegeben und siehe da, innerhalb von 5 Minuten die mail erhalten.

Und nun geht es trotzdem nicht, authentifizierung Fehlgeschlagen da angeblich die Zugangsdaten nicht stimmen, obwohl alles richtig ist.


----------



## Mr_Edd (9. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> ICh habs 3x gemacht.....mit Opera wenn du das auch noch wissen willst^^




Danke 3mal gespammt mit Firefox und mail ist da ....jajajajajj XD....so ab zur Arbeit^^


----------



## lusti (9. September 2008)

dawinta schrieb:


> Habe gestern gegen 22:30 key ein gegeben und nix e-mail bekommen. Heute mal mehrmals hintereinander key eingegeben und siehe da, innerhalb von 5 Minuten die mail erhalten.
> 
> Und nun geht es trotzdem nicht, authentifizierung Fehlgeschlagen da angeblich die Zugangsdaten nicht stimmen, obwohl alles richtig ist.




Geht mir genauso.Bin freigeschaltet aber kann mich nicht einloggen weil angeblich authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.Was soll man dazu noch sagen.


----------



## Boleck (9. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

hab gestern 16.30 den Key eingegeben und bis heute Morgen keine Mail erhalten.

Hab dann die Spamvariante versucht. Nach dem 3. Mal eingeben .... Zack die Mail war da und Patcher läuft.

Die Bestätigungsmail war nach ca. 2 Minuten da. Das reicht genau um seine Daten einzugeben, also einfach so lange immer wieder neu den Key eingeben bis die Mail da ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## happycoil (9. September 2008)

hab den key gestern um 18 uhr ca eingegeben, udn noch keine mail bekommen...

aber was mir positiv auffallt... im gegensatz zu blizz dürften die wirklich dran arbeiten und informieren uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Happy


----------



## Melyssia (9. September 2008)

14 Stunden und nichts bekommen. OH MAN


Wie ich mich auf den 18. freu kann ich euch gar nicht sagen...


so ein schrott, wenn ich mein system auf der arbeit so führen würde, würde mein boss mir nicht nur den arsch aufreißen sonder ich hätte in zukunft viel zeit zum zocken.
naja, ich gehe mal zur arbeit und kümmer mich um meine server^^(die laufen wenigstens)


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Nicht mal bei spam krieg ich ne mail -,-


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

habt ihr die besch....meldung zum stand der dinge auf der warhammer seite gelesen.
die fehler sind eingekreist.
die fehler werden im laufe der zeit behoben.
ICH WILL MEIN GELD ZURÜCK !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumpy (9. September 2008)

Key ein gegeben : 16:32
mail bekommen : 03:40

Oo die mach das wirklich alles von hand


----------



## dawinta (9. September 2008)

@lusti

Probier weiter. ich bin jetzt plötzlich drin. Patch läd gerade. Hurra, dann hoffe ich, das ich noch vor der arbeit meinen Char erstellen kann.


----------



## Thyrone (9. September 2008)

lol 17 Uhr Key eingabe immer noch KEINE Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ersma schule


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> habt ihr die besch....meldung zum stand der dinge auf der warhammer seite gelesen.
> die fehler sind eingekreist.
> die fehler werden im laufe der zeit behoben.
> ICH WILL MEIN GELD ZURÜCK !!
> ...




Du willst Geld zurück, für eine Leistung, die du noch gar nicht testen konntest?

Oder möchtest du Geld für eine open Beta, für die du gar ncihts bezahlt hast?


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Ähem ich sag nur CE Vorbestellung da war der Zugang für die Open Beta mit dabei und für die Pre Order hat man bezahlt -,-


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

Mekhet du Schlauer.ich hab die openbeta plus zusätze ganz normal im laden gekauft !!


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Toll nu hab ich ne email wo steht Key ungültig omg !


----------



## Tuxinator (9. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> Mekhet du Schlauer.ich hab die openbeta plus zusätze ganz normal im laden gekauft !!



16 Uhr angemeldet, nichts neues im Westen, kein Patcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> Mekhet du Schlauer.ich hab die openbeta plus zusätze ganz normal im laden gekauft !!



Das ist falsch, du hast ihn dazu bekommen, der Zugang wird nicht gewährt, lies mal das Kleingedruckte im Vertrag ;-)

Du hast das Spiel bezahlt und den verfrühten Start und ein goody bekommen, indem du einen ZugangsCODE zur Beta garantiert bekommen hast.

Es hat aber niemand garantiert, dass du zur Beta spielen kannst, denn das Spiel wird dir erst ab dem Headstart, bzw. verfrühten start garantiert durch vertrag.


ACHTUNG:

EIN BETAZUGANG IST NIEMALS GARANTIERT!!

Jeder Hersteller würde sich selbst umbringen mit einem garantierten Zugang zu einem Testsystem.
Was glaubst du, was die jetzt schon für Klagen am Hals hätten, wenn der Zugang zu einem Testsystem garantiert wäre ;-)

Also zurücklehnen und entspannen.
Ne andere Wahl haben wir eh nicht ;-)


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

Hallo XXXX
Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

aber nix login... hab gerade 10min key gespamt... naja jetzt warte ich aufs login

und die kam 2min später
Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: XXXXXXXXXXXX
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: XXXXXXXXXXXX

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

grund code wird schon benutzt
lol ich will mich einloggen können


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> Hallo XXXX
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Lizenz für die offene Beta
> ...



Gib denen ein paar Minuten.
Bedenke,d ass die seit gestern das nciht mehr von der Software amchen lassen, sondern Asynchron von Hand ;-)

Also ist deine Registratur des SChlüssels bei denen Erfolgt, aber muß noch in den Patch und Log-In-Server für das Spiel eingetragen werden.

Dauert ein paar min.

Aber GZ und viel spaß beim spielen.


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Gib denen ein paar Minuten.
> Bedenke,d ass die seit gestern das nciht mehr von der Software amchen lassen, sondern Asynchron von Hand ;-)
> 
> Also ist deine Registratur des SChlüssels bei denen Erfolgt, aber muß noch in den Patch und Log-In-Server für das Spiel eingetragen werden.
> ...



ah ok das wusste ich net danke


----------



## Elbaroma (9. September 2008)

key eingegeben 8.9. 18 Uhr, Email erhalten 9.9. 7:00 Uhr.

Viel Glück an alle, die noch nicht mitspielen können.


----------



## Stellanera (9. September 2008)

16 Uhr gestartet.... grad aufgestanden.... Email gecheckt.... und....nichts ^^


----------



## Halmadir (9. September 2008)

Gestern 16:20 Code aktiviert, aber E-Mail noch ausstehend.

Die grösste Sauerei ist, das CE Kunden nicht bevorzugt werden. Wozu bezahl ich mehr Geld ?
Diese Codes haben den Anfang PCO und sind eigentlich schnell auszulesen.

Aber Typisch GOA und dann noch den Fehler machen, feste Zeiten zu setzen und Dinge Versprechen die sie nicht einhalten können.
Jeder müsste eigentlich wissen das man bei techn. Fehlern nie eine feste Zeit setzen tut. Echt arm.


----------



## Crabby (9. September 2008)

Stellanera schrieb:


> 16 Uhr gestartet.... grad aufgestanden.... Email gecheckt.... und....nichts ^^


Same to me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> ah ok das wusste ich net danke




kein Ding, nur Ruhe bewahren, aufregung kostet Kraft und die braucht man fürs Spiel ;-)


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

Halmadir schrieb:


> Gestern 16:20 Code aktiviert, aber E-Mail noch ausstehend.
> 
> Die grösste Sauerei ist, das CE Kunden nicht bevorzugt werden. Wozu bezahl ich mehr Geld ?
> Diese Codes haben den Anfang PCO und sind eigentlich schnell auszulesen.
> ...


ersten bezahlst du mehr geld für mehr boxinhalt
zweitens spam mal den key hab ich gerade auch gemacht, nach dem 10ten mal war die mail endlich da


----------



## Thront (9. September 2008)

17 uhr key reg - bis jetzt keine email. 

super


----------



## Arben (9. September 2008)

Wer die CE wegen der Beta gekauft hat hat eben Pech gehabt. Die Leute tun mir auch nicht im geringsten Leid...

Key eingegeben

16:45

Mail erhalten

-


----------



## Tesan (9. September 2008)

Naja ihr seid wenigstens alle soweit euren beta key einzugeben ich kann mich nichmal auf der seite regestrieren und ein konto erstellen was ich ja brauch um den dödel key einzugeben 

So ein schlechter beta start hab ich echt noch nie erlebt selbst shadowbane lief um einiges besser und das spiel war eigendlich tot

Wenn es beim start des spiels ähnliche oder gar die aller gleichen probleme gibt mit der anmeldung dann sehen ich echt schwarz


----------



## Geckoho (9. September 2008)

Still waiting for mail... seit gestern ca. 16:15 und ich hab auch einen CE Key seit März... so langsam wirds schon ein bisschen mühsam.
Klar es ist eine Beta aber eigentlich ist ja das Spiel Beta und nicht die Registrierung, das kann ja nun wirklich nicht so schwierig sein.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Tesan schrieb:


> Naja ihr seid wenigstens alle soweit euren beta key einzugeben ich kann mich nichmal auf der seite regestrieren und ein konto erstellen was ich ja brauch um den dödel key einzugeben
> 
> So ein schlechter beta start hab ich echt noch nie erlebt selbst shadowbane lief um einiges besser und das spiel war eigendlich tot
> 
> Wenn es beim start des spiels ähnliche oder gar die aller gleichen probleme gibt mit der anmeldung dann sehen ich echt schwarz



Glaub mir, das wird beim Headstart anders sein.
Man ist erstens gewarnt und zweitens können sich bei GOA einige nen neuen Job suchen.
Da werden die richtigen Köpfe schon rollen, bzw. neue Köpfe eingesetzt.

Und registrieren kannste dich laut Seite morgen wieder und dann haste ja noch ein paar Tage zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckoho (9. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Und registrieren kannste dich laut Seite morgen wieder und dann haste ja noch ein paar Tage zum spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heute, die Meldung ist von Gestern.


----------



## methadronbs (9. September 2008)

Sorry, aber WAAAAAAAARRRR Patcher läuft


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

Geckoho schrieb:


> Heute, die Meldung ist von Gestern.




Stimmt, sorry mein Fehler.

Wollte keinen Käse verbreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mekhet (9. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber WAAAAAAAARRRR Patcher läuft




GZ und wie immer zahlt sich ein wenig Geduld und Ruhe aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geckoho (9. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Stimmt, sorry mein Fehler.
> 
> Wollte keinen Käse verbreiten
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich wirds eh Morgen ;-)

edit:

An alle, welche immernoch auf die Mail warten. Versucht es nochmal mit ner anderen Emailadresse.
Gestern Key registriert mit ner web.de Adresse, nichts bis Heute. Vorhin Key noch ca. vier mal registriert mit der web.de Adresse, immernoch nichts.
Jetzt gerade nochmals registriert mit meiner hispeed.ch Adresse und Bestätigung war innerhalb von ner Minute da.


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

Ich bin traurig...  :-( 

Warte jetzt seit ca. 48 Stunden darauf ein Spiel zu spielen...

Irgendwie krank...

Achja, ich hab meine Key einmal um 16:10 und weil ich genervt war und dachte er wäre evtl. nicht gespeichert worde um 23:15 nochmal...


----------



## Vampiry (9. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> gereggt: 16:25
> 
> Mail : -.-
> 
> ...




Da muss ich mich doch mal selbst zitieren. 

Ich könnte ja gestern ab ~ 22:10 spielen, aber eine Mail hab ich bis jetzt nicht bekommen. Komische Sache.


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Juhu, Mail mit Regproblemen bekommen. Jetzt darf ich nochmal warten -.-


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

> Da muss ich mich doch mal selbst zitieren.
> 
> Ich könnte ja gestern ab ~ 22:10 spielen, aber eine Mail hab ich bis jetzt nicht bekommen. Komische Sache.



Du hast ein glück... bei mir nörgelt der rum, von wegen authentifizierungsfehler oder so...


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

414 ich WAR dabei


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Key aktiviert:      16:45
> Mail bekommen:  Nein



Hat sich nichts daran geändert. Connecten auf Server geht auch nicht...
So langsam dreh ich hier durch!!!


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Also ich kann bestätigen da key spammen was bringt dann hat man 10minuten seinen link gerade mit zig tausend pw kombinationen gemacht.

Und ja es ist wirklich schon krank das man nach 48stunden sich immer noch keinen account machen kann oder in meinem fall sein pw zurückfodern kann.

Werde mir wohl nen neuen account machen müssen weil dieses GOA pack zu dumm sein wird um die PW recovery noch vor den neuen Regestrierung zu Fixxen.
Hab zig tausend bestätigungen bekommen aber alle fehlgeschlagen weil ich mein login nicht mehr weiss trauig oder?

Ich hab noch nie in meiner äusert langen und viel umspanneden mmorpg erfahrung so einen dreck erlebt ok rf online war mal in beta phase mehr wie ne woche offline aber da konnte ja keiner spielen.

Aber das was GOA hoer schafft toppt wirklich alles lächerliche das es jemals in der mmorpg geschichte gab.

ich kann nur sagen GOA= EPICFAIL und das GOA tierisch absuckt und sie haben es bewiesen das sie genau da weitermachen wie bei DAOC.Alle ihre versprechen brauch man eh nicht zu glauben wie man ja anscheind sieht.

GOA just Suck und ist totaly ridicoulus


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

So langsam ists an der Zeit die Beta-Key inhaber noch ne woche nach release umsonst spielen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## BlaXioN (9. September 2008)

ja auch gestern 16:20 alles eingegeben und bisher immer noch keine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wieviel millionen mails müssen die den verschicken in der Zeit ? 


Die sollten sich mal ein paar Infos der Spamer geben lassen die schaffen 100000 in der Minute


----------



## _Gringo_ (9. September 2008)

Wenn ihr mit Key aktiviert meint "eingegeben" dann hab ich das gestern um ca 2000 gemacht und noch keine E-Mail bekommen. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden, muss eh Arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (9. September 2008)

Jo spammen bringt wirklich was.
Gestern gegen 19.00 uhr eingeben bis heute Früh um 7 Uhr ncihts gekommen.
Dann um 7.45 gespammt 3 stück und schwups war die Mail da.
Also SPAMMEN was das zeug hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tesan (9. September 2008)

Mekhet schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das wird beim Headstart anders sein.
> Man ist erstens gewarnt und zweitens können sich bei GOA einige nen neuen Job suchen.
> Da werden die richtigen Köpfe schon rollen, bzw. neue Köpfe eingesetzt.
> 
> ...




Naja so lange haben sie nichtmehr zeit sich um die regestrierung zu kummer denke mal das wird die gleiche seite sein wo du dich regestrierst um spielen zu konnen aber egal gedult ist eine tugend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stellanera (9. September 2008)

KönigPilsener schrieb:


> So langsam ists an der Zeit die Beta-Key inhaber noch ne woche nach release umsonst spielen zu lassen, oder?




Zuviel König Pilsner oder ?


----------



## Zenek (9. September 2008)

Wenn man sich aber auch anschaut was GOA sonst so macht kann man nachvollziehen das sie so mit so einem Mammut Projekt überfordert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GOA Homepage


----------



## Dazzz (9. September 2008)

Die Leute die noch keine Bestätigung per e-mail erhalten haben sollten mal versuchen ihren key 4 oder 5 mal hintereinander zu aktivieren, 
habe grade 5mal hintereinander key eingegeben und siehe da innerhalb von 20 min: E-mail zu Bestätigung ist da lade grade patch

Spam go ;D


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Da lächerliche ist ja hab mal da versucht mich anzumelden selbst da ist auf GOA.com kann ich mich nicht einloggen da dort die datenbank mit btroffen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Dazzz schrieb:


> Die Leute die noch keine Bestätigung per e-mail erhalten haben sollten mal versuchen ihren key 4 oder 5 mal hintereinander zu aktivieren,
> habe grade 5mal hintereinander key eingegeben und siehe da innerhalb von 20 min: E-mail zu Bestätigung ist da lade grade patch
> 
> Spam go ;D




Ja 5mal scheint die goldene zahl zu sein nach 4mal kahmbei mir nichts an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (9. September 2008)

moin ! key aktiviert jeah ! jetzt spinnt der downloader :-( authentifizieung fehlgeschlagen ! bekomme noch die krise mit dem scheiss


----------



## BoeNcheN (9. September 2008)

Dazzz schrieb:


> Die Leute die noch keine Bestätigung per e-mail erhalten haben sollten mal versuchen ihren key 4 oder 5 mal hintereinander zu aktivieren,
> habe grade 5mal hintereinander key eingegeben und siehe da innerhalb von 20 min: E-mail zu Bestätigung ist da lade grade patch
> 
> Spam go ;D





Ey ich glaubs nich hab jetzt auch 5 mal mein key reg und bin dan gleich auf e-mail konto gegangen und was seh ich da meine bestätigungs mail 
Es funzt wirklich *SPAM*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
Kann nur leider no nich patchen
edit:
Patcher läuft:-)


----------



## Zenek (9. September 2008)

Mario68 schrieb:


> moin ! key aktiviert jeah ! jetzt spinnt der downloader :-( authentifizieung fehlgeschlagen ! bekomme noch die krise mit dem scheiss




Dauert bisschen bis der Patcher auch dein reg. angenommen hat. Jetzt heißt es nur noch 10 min warten für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

Mario68 schrieb:


> moin ! key aktiviert jeah ! jetzt spinnt der downloader :-( authentifizieung fehlgeschlagen ! bekomme noch die krise mit dem scheiss



ruhig bleiben..
laut den aussagen anderer hier musst du ein paar minuten (ich würde 414 vorschlagen) warten, dann klappts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (9. September 2008)

ihr macht mir mut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich da an die letzten 2 tage denke omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Wenn man sich das goa.com forum ankuckt sieht man erahnen wie der support später mal ausehen wird.
Geht wohl gar nichts mehr bei GOA selbst die spiele bei goa.com liegen lahm ...
naja nen sauhaufen diese firma und die will nen mega projekt wie WAR bewätigen.
Also ich seh jetzt schon das am release tag wohl richtig nochmal probleme geben wird.


----------



## KönigPilsener (9. September 2008)

so, ich hab meinen key jetzt zum 3. mal eingegeben. jetzt warte ich eine halbe stunde, und wenn ich bis dahin weder eine e-mail, eine neue Nachricht auf der internetseite bekommen habe gebe ich es für diesen vormittag auf und mach lieber bewerbungsfotos...
der account später bezahlt sich ja auch nicht allein!


----------



## Kabak (9. September 2008)

Mario68 schrieb:


> moin ! key aktiviert jeah ! jetzt spinnt der downloader :-( authentifizieung fehlgeschlagen ! bekomme noch die krise mit dem scheiss




Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, die Datenbanken von GOA ziehen sich nach und nach in einem Aktuallisierungsintervall die neuen Daten raus. Daher kann es sein, dass du trotz Email noch nicht einloggen kannst. Probiere es weiter, ich habe gestern auch so eine Situation gehabt.

Login > geht nicht
Gedacht > boa kacke kurz nach 10 ich geh pennen check aber noch emails
1 min Später > Emails > BOA geil geil geil Email
Login geht


dabei war die email schon "ne halbe stunde alt" aber meine emailer war wohl buggy


----------



## Reiji_77 (9. September 2008)

CD-Key Bestätigung auzf der Website: 16:45
Bestätigungsmail: ausstehend


Ohje... und ich hab schon gehofft, dass es irgendwann in der Nacht vielleicht ankommt und ich mich auf den Abend freuen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Jep schließe mich auch an. Finds eh komisch wie oft die Webseite ne Wartung braucht... die spiele brauchen eher ne wartung :/. Was nutzt uns nen Pangya Ranglistensystem wenn wir net spielen können. OK die letzte zeit liefen die server schon ok, aber 1-2 ausfälle im monat sind dann doch schon irgendwie komisch und zu viel.



Mal nen mitteilung aus dem GOA.com forum und das ist nen f2p game mit kleiner community so jetzt ahnt mal wie der support wohl bei WARHAMMER ausehen wird.


----------



## maxxscho (9. September 2008)

So, ich warte auch schon seit gestern 17:00.

Habe jetzt den Code 5mal eingegeben, und nach 2min war die E-mail da^^
Ich weis aber nicht, ob das vom gestrigen Versuch war, oder ob es tatsächlich wie bei manchen anderen hier auch so geklappt hat.


Edit: Patch wird geladen^^


Hätte mir nicht gedacht, das der Download des Patches so schnell geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon über 60%.....


----------



## Reiji_77 (9. September 2008)

maxxscho schrieb:


> So, ich warte auch schon seit gestern 17:00.
> 
> Habe jetzt den Code 5mal eingegeben, und nach 2min war die E-mail da^^
> Ich weis aber nicht, ob das vom gestrigen Versuch war, oder ob es tatsächlich wie bei manchen anderen hier auch so geklappt hat.
> ...




Wie geht nochmal die Seite zum Aktivieren?

Edit:

Ah, steht ja auf der Seite "Code". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xynam (9. September 2008)

hab sie um 19 uhr ca eingegeben.

bisher keine antwort...

das so nervig.....

2 tage wegen der kacke verloren....

unfähiges pack


----------



## A-Lee (9. September 2008)

Gestern 18 Uhr 30 eingegeben und bis jetzt nichts bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (9. September 2008)

Gebt mal den Code ein paar mal hintereinander ein, vielleicht hifts ja wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre zwar komisch, aber vielleicht muss man die Server ja etwas "antreiben".


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Naja schön das es euch geholfen hat mit dem spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich reg mich so über goa auf wei ich nur mein PW von meinem Account brauch und das nicht rausbekomme weil die so unfähig sind denn die pw recovery ging schon seid längeren nicht mehr und an GOA kommt ja nicht ran die snd ja versteckt (ist wohl auch schlauer so)sont wären ihre forum schon voll mit hass.
Bin sogar kurz davor meine pre order zu canceln um auf US version zu spielen denn diese firma wie GOA hat nichtmal einen meiner Talers verdient.


----------



## Celdorena (9. September 2008)

16.30 Uhr: bestätigt.
bis jetzt: keine email  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xynam (9. September 2008)

hab eben mal den key gespamt ca 5- 7 mal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal schaun ob das was hilft....

jetzt heißt es daumen drücken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Vorragend (9. September 2008)

Bei mir kam auch nach Spam ne Antwort an, aber leider eine die schlecht war... Ihr Code ist ungültig [...] dabei fängt er mit PCOB01 an und sonst hab ich auch alles kontrolliert! Ich krieg langsam echt 'nen richtig dicken Hals!


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

naja ob das wirklich etwas bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kenn meinen betakey jetzt auswendig aber die email hab ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Heute: 8:10 Uhr --> Key 8-10x gespammt
Heute: 8:40 Uhr --> Bestätigungsmail bekommen...ich patche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armselig, aber was soll man machen :/


----------



## Johny-Hill (9. September 2008)

So ma schauen hab jetzt in 10 min tackt  5x  den key gerect  ma schauen was kommt  bekomm echt nen hals warte schon so lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solution303 (9. September 2008)

Morgen,

also ich habe jetzt auch 5x den Key eingegeben und nach 2 min kam auch die Bestätigung. Ich Patche auch gerade.

Grüße, Sol.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Hier kam ebenfalls nix, 2 mal den Key gesendet, ganz großes Kino.
Ich frage mich warum man sich überhaupt noch die Zeit für den Müll hier nimmt !
Das war ja sogar noch bei der Crysis Beta spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkangel270980 (9. September 2008)

warum setzen die da keine leute hin die die emails schon nach und nach rausschicken?

.......Jeder 10 jährige der ein forum bzw dkp planer verwaltet kann das machen ^^ 

vote 4 goa *gruml*


----------



## Reiji_77 (9. September 2008)

Nachdem ichs x-mal gespamt hatte, bekam ich tatsächlich die Bestätigung. Erst 1 Aktivierung und dann 3 Mal, dass er bereits aktiviert wurde.

Es funktioniert also tatsächlich, selbst wenn dies auf WAR nicht empfehlen wegen *blabla*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gored (9. September 2008)

jop die spam taktik hat bei mir au geholfen und jetzt bin ich eingeloggt und kann zocken! an alle anderen haut rein und lasst euch net entmutigen immer weiter !!!!


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Das kam beim 2. mal absenden:

 	Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: BLAAAAAAAAAA
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: BLAAAAAAAAAA

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

ich könnt kotzen bei dem huso verein von GOA jeder kommt mit meinem tip so langsam ins game nur ic nicht weil ich mein login nach 2jahren vergessen habe ... 
...und diese bastard firma es nicht schafft ne regestrierung hingkriegt was wie schon gesagt jedes wow kiddie schaffen würde ...

...mir fallen dazu keine worte mehr ein nach 48,5stunden wartezeit ...

...ich könnt einfach nur kotzen


----------



## Doomie (9. September 2008)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass Spam funktioniert, aber nach 7-8 Mal hats tatsächlich hingehauen.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Was wohl noch trauriger werden wird,bis die die registration gebacken bekommen wieder hinzustellen also icg tip mal auf heute abend 22uhr


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Aber was heist Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert auf WARISCH?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (9. September 2008)

Geschafft!!! Nach gefühlten 96 eingaben des Beta-Keys habe ich nun die Bestätigungs-Email bekommen
und er patcht los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Ist der Key etwa an Fileplay gebunden und muss die email und PW von Fileplay dort eingeben?????????


----------



## Xynam (9. September 2008)

LLLLLOOOOOOLLLLL

ich spring gleich aus dem fenster.....
ich bestätige min key und ich bekomm den 414...

TTTTÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTTTTTTEEEEENNNNN


----------



## EvilDivel (9. September 2008)

Gestern um 16:40 Code eingegeben, bis jetzt keine E-Mail.
Heute 10-15 mal Code eingegeben, bis jetzt keine E-Mail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Ist der Key etwa an Fileplay gebunden und muss die email und PW von Fileplay dort eingeben?????????



Hmmm, keine Ahnung, was Du genau mit "Fileplay" meinst.

Ich habe jedenfalls meine Zugangsdaten auf der Warhammer Seite (bei Code eingeben) so lange gespamt,
bis ich die Bestätigungs-Email bekommen habe.


----------



## Butze79 (9. September 2008)

SOOOOOO ^^

Hab auch 10mal den Key eingegeben .. dann gewartet und nochmal 5 mal .. und dann
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo XXXXX,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Portal findet Ihr auf der europäischen Webseite von Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ - Europa
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen und Verhaltenskodex  

-------------------

Also gebt nicht auf .. das klappt echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überrings .. gewonnener Key von Fileplay .. mit normalen WAR DAten angemeldet


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

Mich würde eher interessieren was ihr alles so angegeben habt

also email ... habt ihr da gmx, web.de usw. benutzt?

ich benutze web.de bis jetzt noch keine bestätigung gekriegt -_- 

gestern um 16.30 aktiviert bekommen aber bis jetzt keine email bestätitgung ... idioten echt -_-





dann würde mich interessieren ob ihr euren normalen registrierten namen genommen habt oder ihr euch einen neuen ausgesucht habt


habt ihr die standards von warhammer eingehalten

ihr wisst schon ... name muss 2 zahlen enthalen usw.?

passwort mindestens 6 zeichen lang sein usw.?


alles so faktoren die ich gerne wüßte ob sie bei der registrierung vielleicht wichtig wären aber nicht erwähnt wurden

-_- 

sonntag sollte beta losgehen ... bin schon etwas enttäuscht dass dies so extrem schief ging .. mal davon abgesehen das samstag schon wieder schluss ist mit der beta ... war das wohl einer der unüberlegtesten, schlechtesten und total sinnlosesten betas die ich je gesehen habe



grüße


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Ja schön für Euch, anscheinend bin ich hier wohl Falsch, antworten gibt es keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xynam (9. September 2008)

bin bei @web  und hab immer noch nix bekommen 

19 uhr gesten angemeldet 2 x

heut morgen um 8:30   5x

eben 7x

keine mail

könnte kotzen...

ka was ihr alle macht aber bei mir klappt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (9. September 2008)

Also ich habe meine T-Online Email angegeben, da ich doch hoffe, die sind seriös.

Habe meinen registrierten Namen genommen, habe ich schon einige Wochen davor gemacht.

Name muss 2 Zahlen enthalten, habe ich nicht, aber beim Passwort schon.


----------



## Butze79 (9. September 2008)

Also mein Anmeldenahme hat 5 Buchstaben und 4 Zahlen
Passwort auch 5 Buchstaben und 4 Zahlen
Vor Wochen gereggt bei http://www.war-europe.com/

EMail ist von MSN mit @hotmail am Ende

Key beginnt mit WARPBE .. gewonnen von Fileplay


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaa ich hab auch ne Mail bekommen *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

Wäre schön wenn diejenigen die den key aktiviert bkeommen haben (mit email ankunft)

uns sagen würden was sie für einen email account benutzen web.de oder gmx usw.?


und als name (mit 5 buchstaben 2 zahlen oder auch nciht)???? 

und passwort benutzen

wäre interssant ob ich vielleicht eine falsch eingabe die ganze zeit mache


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

also ich hab gmx.de
name hab ich ohne zahlen nur pw mit
er patchd schon bei 30%


----------



## Stukkii (9. September 2008)

Key Bestätigt ca. 17 Uhr 

und uff die Mail warte ich wie alle anderen auch immern och  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Hab auch gmx und 10 zeichen verwendet mit  4 Zahlen drinne, 10 mal gesendet und nix, überhaupt das ganze Drama drum herum nur wegen einer Beta so viel Müll auszufüllen is der witz, fast wie nen HARTZ 4 Antrag für 1 halbes Jahr geld, so isses hier auch, 1 Key der wiviel tage nochmal läuft?


----------



## Xynam (9. September 2008)

JJJJJAAAAAAA  ES GEHT....DIE SCHEIßE GEHT   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leude spamt GOA zu....das funzt

es hilft wirklich...

froi

nicht die hoffnung aufgeben meine kameraden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkhalf46 (9. September 2008)

Hatte mein key gestern um 22:30 registriert und bis heut morgen keine mail bekommen. Nach 4 maligem spammen gings dann um halb 9 sehr zügig.

Versuchts mal und sonst, macht einfach mal ne pause; kann ja wohl nicht sein wie jeder hier rumheult als wärs existentiell wichtig jetzt sofort reinzukommen. 
Ich denke jeder der schon nen log in hat wird heute noch patchen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich die ganze Nacht um die Ohren schlägt, morgens in die Schule muß, durchmacht in der Hoffnung noch einige Minuten spielen zu können hat se doch nicht mehr alle!

Gott sei dank muss ich mir das rumgeheule hier nicht mehr antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und an all die eingeschnappten & beleidigten die sagen das alles wird WAR spieler kosten, labert doch kein Müll. Ihr machts ja au net, keiner wird gezwungen sich das alles zu geben. 

Immer locker bleiben!


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

hab auch gespamt nach dem 3 mal eingeben war sie da die mail


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

Naja ich fange an zu hoffen das die regestrierung bis zum ende der beta nicht funzen wird nd ann gibt es für goa erstmal ne klage an den arsch fürs nicht einhalten von werbung also ne schöne dicke abmahnung.Denn auf meiner CE steht garantierter open beta platz wovon ich nicht mehr ausgeh.Das die das noch gebacken bekommen, das man sich reggen kann denn seid 3tagen geht absolut nichts voran hier bei den pissern.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Gelebor schrieb:


> hab auch gespamt nach dem 3 mal eingeben war sie da die mail



Nen Tip wie man die scheiße nicht jedesmal neu eingeben muss??


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

nichts voran ist falsch sie lassen jetzt nur dennen vortritt die bereits nen account haben
damit die serverkapazität höher ist


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Nen Tip wie man die scheiße nicht jedesmal neu eingeben muss??



ich hab die code dinger immer kopiert also abschnitt für abschnitt
geht ganz gut mit strg+c kopieren dann mit strg+v einfügen


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

*Also ganz kurz für euch ... habe oben schon erwähtn was ihr alles benutzt usw. 

meine email bestätigung kam gerade .. habe gestern 16.30 eingegeben und dann abends nochmal 10x hintereinander hat sich bis heute morgen ncihts getan


jetzt gerade nochmal einfach drauf los eingegben ungefähr 6x ... 

habe gerade meine email bestätigung erhalten ... 

habe web.de als email account

mein account name besteht aus 5buchstaben und 2 zahlen

mein passowrt 5 buchstaben 2 zahlen


weiß nicht ob euch das weiterhilft

ich patche jetzt 


grüße*


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

Viel Spaß euch noch und spamt ruhig bisschen
ich drück euch die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir sehen uns dann ingame


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Gelebor schrieb:


> ich hab die code dinger immer kopiert also abschnitt für abschnitt
> geht ganz gut mit strg+c kopieren dann mit strg+v einfügen




MHH kann nicht einer nen Script schreiben ?
Key Spammer für WAR ? LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Gelebor schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch noch und spamt ruhig bisschen
> ich drück euch die daumen
> 
> 
> ...





LOL du glaubst Ernsthaft das du ins Game kommst?
NAIV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Vorragend (9. September 2008)

ICH DREH DURCH!!! KRIEG SCHON ZUM ZWEITEN MAL DIE NACHRICHT, DASS DER KEY FALSCH SEI!!!!
DAS GEHT NICHT, DER FÄNGT MIT PCOB01 AN UND ICH KANN DEN SCHON AUSWENDIG!!! 
Wens interessiert, hab ihn aus der CE und bei 'nem Kumpel der ihn auch aus der CE hat, klappts ebenfalls net!
I HATE GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ZUM DRITTEN MAL!!!


----------



## Sayenne (9. September 2008)

Code gestern um 16:00 uhr eingeben
bis jetzt noch keine Mail

Eingabe des Account links geht auch nicht koimmt immer Code 303


----------



## zergerus (9. September 2008)

"Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR" ... und nu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mein Account ist angeblich für die Beta jetzt freigeschaltet, aber was hat dieser Textauszug zusagen?


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> LOL du glaubst Ernsthaft das du ins Game kommst?
> NAIV
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum musst du immer recht haben 
meine exe is hin lol dacht ich mir was nun?


----------



## Halwin (9. September 2008)

Erfolgreich hier....

zwischen 9:15 und 9:40 ca. 10 mal eingegeben und grad ist mail gekommen.

Das bedeutet meine Frau hat ihren eigenen Zugang... JEEEHAAAAAA

Ich darf heute spielen und muss nicht meiner Herrin den Platz übergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gestern den Fehler gemacht und sie bei mir mal testen lassen... also ich meine mit meinem Account, also... ach ihr wisst schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarlgor (9. September 2008)

habe auch um 16.30 Uhr meinen Key eingegeben aber auch noch gar nichts erhalten...


----------



## MarlyundMarly (9. September 2008)

> ICH DREH DURCH!!! KRIEG SCHON ZUM ZWEITEN MAL DIE NACHRICHT, DASS DER KEY FALSCH SEI!!!!
> DAS GEHT NICHT, DER FÄNGT MIT PCOB01 AN UND ICH KANN DEN SCHON AUSWENDIG!!!



geht mir genauso ist leider schlecht gedruckt man erkennt nicht ob es ein "O" oder ein "D" ist . oO


----------



## Mario68 (9. September 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> *Also ganz kurz für euch ... habe oben schon erwähtn was ihr alles benutzt usw.
> 
> meine email bestätigung kam gerade .. habe gestern 16.30 eingegeben und dann abends nochmal 10x hintereinander hat sich bis heute morgen ncihts getan
> 
> ...




hunter klappts bei dir mit patchen ?


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Leute nicht aufgeben. Ich habs auch endlich geschafft und bin in der Charerstellung! Wir sehen uns dann online!
Viel Glück allen!


----------



## A-Lee (9. September 2008)

Wie gross is dann der Patch noch?


----------



## Mario68 (9. September 2008)

200 mb ode so


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

Gelebor schrieb:


> warum musst du immer recht haben
> meine exe is hin lol dacht ich mir was nun?



Muste wohl den ganzen Datenschrott wieder neu installen, wieder 30 Min warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alleine schon das der Client 10GB Groß ist und dann die ganze kacke hier noch, warum machen wir das mit?
GOA hat uns infiziert !


----------



## skazi# (9. September 2008)

sind die server schon online weil da ne meldung auf der hp is das es probs gab?!


----------



## EvilDivel (9. September 2008)

Ich hab den Key jetzt aktiviert bekommen hab den Code eben 10-15 mal eingegeben.
Zur E-Mail Frage ich benutze gmail.com


----------



## Shadow-414 (9. September 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich hab den Key jetzt aktiviert bekommen hab den Code eben 10-15 mal eingegeben.
> Zur E-Mail Frage ich benutze gmail.com



Das Problem is doch man kann doch nicht einfach zwischendurch die Email ändern oder?


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

*Ja bei mir hats geklappt mit patchen

konnte gerade 10 minuten spielen ... dann server absturz oder offline gegangen .. ich probirs gleich nochmal

aber so begeistert bin ich jetzt nicht von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich guck mal wies weiter läuft

habe gerade mal ein quest gerade geschafft

grüße*


----------



## Gelebor (9. September 2008)

bin jetzt auch drinnen gewesen dann server down^^


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> *Ja bei mir hats geklappt mit patchen
> 
> konnte gerade 10 minuten spielen ... dann server absturz oder offline gegangen .. ich probirs gleich nochmal
> 
> ...




Jo richtig, ich war auch gerade schon paar Mins drin. Aber naja Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke wir müssen noch ein wenig testen, aber ich finds schonmal ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arpey (9. September 2008)

Gibts heute eigentlich irgendwo ein neues Statement von GOA oder Sterntaler zur aktuellen Situation? Irgendein Forenpost?

Selbst wenn das Spammen erfolgreich für einige war, kann das doch nicht die Lösung sein. Ich habe einfach keine Zeit den Rest des Tages mit dem Eingaben der Daten zu verbringen. Habe aber mittlerweile auch kein Vertrauen, das das einmalige Eingeben irgendeine Chance auf Erfolg hat. Echt zum Haare raufen.

Zu allem überfluss ist selbst diese Eingabeformular vom Feinsten. Mit Tab kommste nicht ein Feld weiter, sondern springst entweder zur Code-Eingabe oder ins Nirvana - so gibt es sich doch sehr Konfortabel ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

*A gut zu wissen das es nicht nur bei mir so war


server mal wieder offline -_- na geil 

ein einziges quest konnte ich fertig machen .. oder auch nicht ... ist abgestürzt als ich abgeben wollte!!!

-_-

naja immerhin ... grafik hat mich jetzt nicht begeistert

und ich hab ne geforce 8800 GTX und es ruckelt .. ich hoffe wirklich dass das lags sind und nicht dass das spiel so grafik lastig ist ..

keine lust mir noch einen zu kaufen für sli ... -_-*


----------



## Roennie (9. September 2008)

also ich hab zwei geforce 7900 und nutz die per SLI. bei mir gabs garkeine ruckler.
btw: squigtreiba sind zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> also ich hab zwei geforce 7900 und nutz die per SLI. bei mir gabs garkeine ruckler.
> btw: squigtreiba sind zu schwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zock ihn trotzdem. Irgendwie find ich die Klasse schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal schauen, dazu muss ich erstmal mehr zocken hmm.


----------



## calfi (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nochmal eine etwas andere Frage. Bei meinem LOGIN bin ich mir Sicher, und habe ich auch noch in einer eMail vom April diesen Jahres.
Darin wollte ich eigentlich mein Passwort zurücksetzen, bzw ein neues Passwort setzen. in der eMail ist ein link welcher auch immernoch auf eine sich aufbauende Seite führt, nur leider funktioniert das mit dem Passwort Wiederherstellen nicht. 

Danach habe ich mein "altes" Passwort wiedergefunden und habe mich dann damit via Login, PW und dem BetaCode gestern nachmittag angemeldet und bisher fehlt auch noch jede Spur in meine 

Die Frage, die ich mir nun stelle: Würde ich, auch wenn das System eigentlich mein "neues" Passwort angenommen hat und ich den Code mit dem "alten" Passwort benutzt habe eine eMail bekommen, daß das PW falsch ist? Das würde mir wenigstens ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Oder aber sollte ich mir einfach einen neuen Account anlegen, obwohl der ältere Account anscheinend noch funktioniert, da ich vorgestern mal eine neu registrierung getestet hatte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt der Logineingabe???

bin grad ein wenig Ratlos, wie viel andere auch vermutlich. Werd halt erstmal arbeiten und später mal im Postfach schnüffeln.

Grüße und viel Erfolg euch allen


----------



## Roennie (9. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Ich zock ihn trotzdem. Irgendwie find ich die Klasse schon geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab ihn jetzt auf lvl 9 und PvE macht er auch spaß aber im RvR wird er so überrannt


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2008)

ich warte noch immer auf das Bestätigungsmail.
Macht es eigentlich was wenn man sich mehrmals registriert? Also mit der gleichen Ser. Nr.?

Sonst würd ich das jetzt nochmals versuchen..


----------



## MF2888 (9. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> ich warte noch immer auf das Bestätigungsmail.
> Macht es eigentlich was wenn man sich mehrmals registriert? Also mit der gleichen Ser. Nr.?
> 
> Sonst würd ich das jetzt nochmals versuchen..



ich habs jetz 7 mal gemacht, beim 7. mal kam die mail


komischerweise kann ich mich trotzdem nicht einloggen, sind die patchserver auch down bzw die login server?


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> ich warte noch immer auf das Bestätigungsmail.
> Macht es eigentlich was wenn man sich mehrmals registriert? Also mit der gleichen Ser. Nr.?
> 
> Sonst würd ich das jetzt nochmals versuchen..



Wie schon zigmal in diesem Thread geschrieben solltest du einfach mal probieren den Betakey 5-10x einzugeben. So hats bei vielen hier geklappt.


----------



## Predator8000 (9. September 2008)

Ich bin total verzweifelt gewesen wegen der Email, bis ichs probiert hab 10 mal einzugeben mit den gleichen daten. (ist ein bisschen arbeit ^^)
Aber dann hat es wirklich funktioniert und ich habe bis eben, bis die server down gegangen sind gezockt. ;D

...Und die Login-server gehen noch, nur kommt man gerade im spiel nicht auf die server.


----------



## Zmey (9. September 2008)

Es ist ein ver....ng von WAR! Wir haben unsere keys bestätigen aber keine mails bekommen oder könen uns nicht einloggen!


----------



## Timmäh (9. September 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> ich hab ihn jetzt auf lvl 9 und PvE macht er auch spaß aber im RvR wird er so überrannt



hmm das ist natürlich schade, hoffe da wird noch ein bisschen Balance reingebracht. Sonst muss ich wohl oder übel auf meine 2. Wahl, den Schwarzork umsteigen. Aber mal schauen, ich werde erstmal weiterzocken, wenns dann bald klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

hatte ja heute morgen so einen schlauberger ,der meinte das der zugang zu offenen beta bei der vorbesteller box nicht unbedingt mit drin wäre.

abschrift box:
-garantierter zugang zur offenen beta. !!

na was mag das wohl heissen,also habe ich doch für diesen mist den ich nun nicht machen kann bezahlt.
immer das dumme gerede von leuten die keine ahnung haben.

also ist dies ,sollte kein zugang in den nächsten tagen stattfinden doch abmahnfähig !


----------



## Jallaalda (9. September 2008)

bei mir funzt der pätscher nicht! nach dreimal passort eingaben sagt er falsch support anrufen usw...

einlaoggen kannmansich imoauch net... dooooooof echt. hab gehofft einen blick draufwerfen zu können um nicht wieder 50€ versenken zu müssen! naja!


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

Ich mag nimmer sicher 15-20 mal probiert. naja zuhause bin ich vielleicht wieder motiviert oder oh wunder es gibt eine vernünftige lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamirez (9. September 2008)

also bei mir läuft nach 10maliger registrierung auch alles ! und bei mir ruckelt es auch nur am anfang des soiels ca eine minute dann geht alles super !


----------



## Predator8000 (9. September 2008)

Der Login funktioniert, ausser du wurdest "noch" nicht registriert für die beta. @ Jallaalda


----------



## Makkes (9. September 2008)

ich hab eben versucht meinen BETA Key zu registrieren, doch wenn ich auf "Die Gültigkeit des CD-Key überprüfen" klicke erscheint "Das Format deines Passwortes ist ungültig." neben dem Passworteingabefeld. Jetzt hab ich ein anderes längeres Passwort versucht, das hat dann auch geklappt, bis dann die "Registrierungsproblem"-Email kam. In der stand, dass ich meine Logindaten kontrollieren sollte. Ich kann auch mein PW falls es falsch eingegeben wurde nicht herausfinden, da ja der Login gesperrt wurde.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Danke


----------



## meldrakin (9. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Wie schon zigmal in diesem Thread geschrieben solltest du einfach mal probieren den Betakey 5-10x einzugeben. So hats bei vielen hier geklappt.




kann ich auch nur bestätigen..
bin einer der geschädigten, die seit sonntag 8.30 uhr vor der kiste saßen.. ohne erfolg.. nachdem die dann gestern abend die neue seite on gestellt hatten, konnt ich dann endlich den key eingeben, hab nur ewig auf die mail gewartet. 
als ich heut morgen immer noch keine mail hatte, hab ich die spamvariante auch mal getestet; 5 tabs, alle im sek-takt verschickt und keine 5 min später hatte die mail..

jetzt aber ne frage; wie lange dauert es in der regel zwischen mail und möglichkeit, sich fürs patchen einzuloggen? habs 10 min lang versucht, aber mein account war wohl noch nicht freigeschaltet.. 
danach hat die arbeit leider gerufen.. also hoff ich, dass das heute abend freigeschaltet ist.. 
oder gibt es da andere erfahrungen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> hatte ja heute morgen so einen schlauberger ,der meinte das der zugung zu offenen beta bei der vorbesteller box nicht unbedingt mit drin wäre.
> 
> abschrift box:
> -garantierter zugang zur offenen beta. !!
> ...





Und das heißt für dich?

Ich kann nicht lesen das dir der zugang verwehrt wird,durch auftretten von Tech.problemen kann es zu verzögerungen kommen das heißt leider auch für dich selbst wenn sie dich erst am lezten tag zulassen hast du deinen zugang.

Man sollte sich in Gedult üben,das ist ne Beta!


----------



## Iruxan (9. September 2008)

meldrakin schrieb:


> kann ich auch nur bestätigen..
> bin einer der geschädigten, die seit sonntag 8.30 uhr vor der kiste saßen.. ohne erfolg.. nachdem die dann gestern abend die neue seite on gestellt hatten, konnt ich dann endlich den key eingeben, hab nur ewig auf die mail gewartet.
> als ich heut morgen immer noch keine mail hatte, hab ich die spamvariante auch mal getestet; 5 tabs, alle im sek-takt verschickt und keine 5 min später hatte die mail..
> 
> ...



nach sätestens 20min kannste pachen und danach instand auf den server


----------



## calfi (9. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> hatte ja heute morgen so einen schlauberger ,der meinte das der zugang zu offenen beta bei der vorbesteller box nicht unbedingt mit drin wäre.
> 
> abschrift box:
> -garantierter zugang zur offenen beta. !!
> ...



kannste dir klemmen. Lies dir die AGB's druch,dann findest du unter irgendeinem Paragraphen etwas über beta's. Da wird dir geholfen. schon oft genug leute rumweinen gehabt, wegen dem Thema.


----------



## Cerubin (9. September 2008)

das sich hier mitarbeiter tummeln,die dies schön reden sollen,dachte ich mir bereits


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Makkes schrieb:


> ich hab eben versucht meinen BETA Key zu registrieren, doch wenn ich auf "Die Gültigkeit des CD-Key überprüfen" klicke erscheint "Das Format deines Passwortes ist ungültig." neben dem Passworteingabefeld. Jetzt hab ich ein anderes längeres Passwort versucht, das hat dann auch geklappt, bis dann die "Registrierungsproblem"-Email kam. In der stand, dass ich meine Logindaten kontrollieren sollte. Ich kann auch mein PW falls es falsch eingegeben wurde nicht herausfinden, da ja der Login gesperrt wurde.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
> 
> Danke



Ein Passwort besteht aus mindestens 6 zeichen und davon müssen 2 zahlen sein.Außerdem werden pw-s bei WAR-euriope glaube ich klein geschrieben vllt mal ohne caps versuchen.


----------



## Predator8000 (9. September 2008)

@ meldrakin:

Also nachdem ich die Mail gestern am Abend dann endlich bekommen habe, hab ich versucht mich einzuloggen und es hat gleich geklappt.

ps: Die Server sind wieder online.


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Mhm also ich hab 4 mal den code jetz eingeschickt und nach 14 studnen immernoch keine mail...wennich nochmal den code eingeben möchte gibts aber keinen code überprüfen button mehr auf der seite...


----------



## meldrakin (9. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> nach sätestens 20min kannste pachen und danach instand auf den server




thx.. und noch ne frage.. wie lang dauert das patchen ca? sind ja ca 250 mb.. kann ich der zwischenzeit n haus bauen ud n baum pflanzen, oder geht das innerhalb 30 min?


----------



## Predator8000 (9. September 2008)

Bei mir ging das Update "überraschend" schnell, unter 10 Minuten. Aber ok es war Abends. ^^


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Also der client hatte 6 mal soviel speciher und war bei mir in 2 einhalb stunden geladen...also schätzungsweise mit meinem inet 20 mins.


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

WAR-europe.com news:Alle server sind kurzfristig offline (10:30)


----------



## Picknikker (9. September 2008)

Gestern um 18 Uhr nach Hause gekommen gleich auf der neuen Seite regestriert und ewig gewartet. Der Trick mit dem mehrmals anmelden hat absolut gar nichts gebracht.
Grad aufgestanden und sehe da um 3.15 kam die mail. Soviel zum Thema es würde ca. ne Stunde dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GOA sollte sich in GAU umbenennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Withering To Death (9. September 2008)

Hiho,

Heute morgen hatte ich eine Bestätigungsmail im Kasten, allerdings nur um zu sehen dass mein CD-Key von der PreOrder angeblich ungültig ist. 

Dies kann aber gar nicht sein weil ich gestern erst das Teil aus der Verpackung geholt hab und zu 100% alles richtig eingegeben habe.

Auf der WAR Seite hab ich dann vergeblich eine Supportmailadresse gesucht um das Prob zu melden, aber keine gefunden.

Weiß jemand vielleicht einen Rat, weil so langsam hab ich kein Bock mehr.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Jalandir (9. September 2008)

Hmm hab gestern schonmal probiert den Key einzugeben und er wurde angenommen, aber ne Mail hat ich heut nicht im Postfach.

Also nochmal probiert und was sagt mir die Seite jetzt?


			
				Super schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.


Ist ein Pre Order Key von der CE und startet mit PCOB01, also sollte der doch gehen.


Das kanns doch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huggel1984 (9. September 2008)

juhu habe eben meine email bekommen nach 15std kann endlich patchen


----------



## attilus (9. September 2008)

Withering schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Heute morgen hatte ich eine Bestätigungsmail im Kasten, allerdings nur um zu sehen dass mein CD-Key von der PreOrder angeblich ungültig ist.
> 
> ...




Hoi mir geht es auch so kein plan was das soll, ich hab mal bei "fehler auf der seite" ein mail gesendet : war-betacenter@goa.com

hoffe das ich da bald mal eine antwort bekomm. (bald= 72std.?)....


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Ja also ich habe auch gestern vergeblich diesen Hilfe-Link zu ner mailadresse gesucht X( 
Und ich habe jetz bei WAR 4-8 registrierte accs mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann weil alle sofort gesperrt worden...


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

so jetzt hab ich sogar mein gamepad mit makros gefüttert sodass ich die activation page im sekundentakt ausfüllen kann, auch wenns mir wegen den spams leidtut ... ich will doch nur meine mail bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (emotionaler moment)


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2008)

so ich hab nun nochmals in zwei interwallen je 5 anmeldungen abgesetzt.
und nun werd ich arbeiten gehn.
Und wenn Heute Abend kein Mail dabei ist von GOA dannw erd ich die Beta vergessen....


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

Kann man sich den patch vllt woanders her ziehen?Inzwischen dürfte man den doch schon ins netz gestellt haben oder?


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

anscheinend nicht da der patcher die geloadeten datein sofort in den clienten einbindet, es gibt also keine .exe


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Die Server sind schon wieder hopps? *lach* Meine Fresse, hätte ich niemals erwartet, dass das so in die Hose geht. Die US-Comunity lacht sich bestimmt schon scheckig über uns :-(


----------



## huggel1984 (9. September 2008)

also ich habe eben mal gegooglet und habe nix gefunden also ich denke nich das man denn so runterladene kann aber ich weiß es au nit habe auf jeden fall nix gefunden


----------



## Gerdalf (9. September 2008)

mhm die buffed blogger die nit reinkommen gehen ja auch auf die amerikanische beta...vllt gibts irgendwie noch zugänge?


----------



## Bruce Benner (9. September 2008)

endlich! ich habe im firefox mir 20 fenster aufgemacht wo man den code eingeben soll. alle ausgefüllt und nach einander abgesendet. binnen 2 min war endlich die mail da und der patcher läuft nun endlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegras (9. September 2008)

wahnsinn, meine mail ist immernoch net gekommen und ich habs schon um kurz vor 17 uhr geschafft meinen key zu registrieren. GOA ist echt das letzte. kann man irgendwie zu den ammis in die OB rein?


----------



## huggel1984 (9. September 2008)

Seegras schrieb:


> wahnsinn, meine mail ist immernoch net gekommen und ich habs schon um kurz vor 17 uhr geschafft meinen key zu registrieren. GOA ist echt das letzte. kann man irgendwie zu den ammis in die OB rein?


probier noch mal deinen key zu registrieren ich habe es auch gestern um 2200uhr gemacht und bis heute morgen um 0930 war nix da da habe ich das ganze nochmal gemacht und siehe da habe  um 1030 die mail bekommen und jetzt patche ich gerade


----------



## Seegras (9. September 2008)

ja hab cih shcon um 11 gemacht aber bis jetzt ist da auch noch nix an mails gekommen.*stillhope*


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

*Leute kurze frage

darf man live streamen?

hätte einen eingerichtet ist das überhaupt erlaubt bei der beta?*


----------



## Auylio (9. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott ich wart schon seid gestern um 16.30 Uhr auf meine Bestätigungsmail, so langsam solte sie aber mal kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sladex (9. September 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> *Leute kurze frage
> 
> darf man live streamen?
> 
> hätte einen eingerichtet ist das überhaupt erlaubt bei der beta?*




ja darf man.. NDA ist doch gefallen..!!!=)

btw es PAAAAAAATCHT bei mir=)


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. September 2008)

öhh gerade aussm Urlaub zurückgekommen und in der Schule annen rechner geklemmt und was les ich ??? 

Registrierungsproblem -.-  und nu geb ichs dauernd ein und hoffe auf eine neue Mail ..... RARGH


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus

k wer lust hat ... kann ja zugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein live stream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoff ich darf das .. warnt mich falls nciht


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

habe die grafik einstellungen weng runter damit ihr alles seht


----------



## Myunjihausen (9. September 2008)

Eigentlich wäre mal wieder ne Stellungnahme von GOA fällig, oder?


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

ich aktiver mal noch den chat hoffentlich spamt ihr net


----------



## Ecktor (9. September 2008)

mhmhmh.... irgenwie geht bei mir der 10trick nicht.... wie lange musstet ihr denn warten wenn ihr den code mehrmals eingegeben habt?


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

so jetzt läuft der chat auch noch

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus


have fun .. stream is up

ich schau manchmal in chat um zu sehen was ih rsagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHaNf (9. September 2008)

woah ich glaub ich raste aus... 3 tage hab ich jetzt geduldig gewartet und mir gesagt ja das ist nur ein beta test und kein ding dass da was schief läuft aber jetzt reichts langsam wenn diese vollidioten nichtmal in 1 tag!!!! eine email schreiben können 
ich freu mich schon wenn das fertige spiel da ist da wirds den 1. monat sicher unspielbar sein (wahrscheinlich geht nichtmal acc aktivieren -.-)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

Myunjihausen schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre mal wieder ne Stellungnahme von GOA fällig, oder?


_Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis und eure Geduld. *Wir halten euch morgen Vormittag* mit einem Update über die Situation auf dem Laufenden. _(das war gestern 22:30)

Ich hoffe GOA released WAR auch in Argentinen!


----------



## Mario68 (9. September 2008)

mein gott hab den key jetzt seit 3 stunden bestätigt auch mail bekommen ! kann aber immer noch net patch ziehen wenn ich mich da einloge bekomme ich immer noch die meldung authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen!


----------



## Hunter.Fox (9. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus


stream mit chat ...

jetzt hexenrkrieger!!!!


----------



## D-Dos (9. September 2008)

ich hab meine mail immer noch nicht bekommen obwohl ich schon weiß nicht wieviele Anfragen abgeschickt habe
ich denke am 13.09 werde ich sie erhalte ungefähr 10 minuten bevor die server heruntergefahren werden oder schon down sind


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

gibt es eig ein statement dass die daran arbeiten die mails los zu schicken oder muss man einfach weiter warten? ;/


----------



## tanakaNOO (9. September 2008)

hatt wer ein acc für mich damit ich auch mal das spiel testen kann?

ohne acc gehts nicht kann mein key nicht eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

selbst wenn du einen acc hättest würdest du höchst wahrscheinlich nicht spielen können ^^


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2008)

bei mir kommt wenn ich auf spielen kllicke (patch heruntergeladen) die Fehlermeldung: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben.

Bitte um hilfe, und danke schon mal für die Antorten.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Promillo (9. September 2008)

gestern 17.00 uhr registriert bis jetzt nix mit e mail.
Sorry aber ich denke diese beta iss reine verarsche.GOA bekommts bestimmt wieder nicht auf die reihe.
traurig aber wahr....
nach 3 tagen warten werd sogar ich sauer und zwar gewaltig.


----------



## tanakaNOO (9. September 2008)

vllt schon krieg meine mail immer in 2 min nachdem ich den key reg hab aber er sagt mein pw ist falsch


----------



## Nyak (9. September 2008)

Gestern um 16:05 Uhr bestätigt, keine Mail erhalten.

Gestern um 17:00 Uhr bei CodeMasters (HdRO) einen Account erstellt, keine Mail erhalten.

Heute um 10:00 Uhr habe ich mir selber eine Mail geschickt, ist angekommen.

Heute um 12:50 Uhr den Spamordner durchsucht, keine relevanten Mails drin.


----------



## d3nn!X (9. September 2008)

@ skatero

irgendwo hier im thread findet man die lösung zu deinem problem ..musst glaub ich irgend ne dx9 datei in den war ordner kopieren oder so


----------



## BBK (9. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> bei mir kommt wenn ich auf spielen kllicke (patch heruntergeladen) die Fehlermeldung: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben.
> 
> Bitte um hilfe, und danke schon mal für die Antorten.
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auch, ist ne fehlende Direct x datei. Einfach die Datei zb von nem Kumpel schicken lassen, zb über messenger und in den Ordner Windows/System32 kopieren und das läuft.
Konnte übrigens gestern abend patchen und zocken, obwohl die Email "registrierung fehlgeschlagen" kam. 

Mfg BBK


----------



## uk_uk (9. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> bei mir kommt wenn ich auf spielen kllicke (patch heruntergeladen) die Fehlermeldung: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben.
> 
> Bitte um hilfe, und danke schon mal für die Antorten.
> 
> ...



Also manchmal frag ich mich.... Junge, installier ein aktuelles DirectX. Darauf hättest du auch alleine kommen können.

DirectX 9.0c  August 2008


----------



## Solution303 (9. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> bei mir kommt wenn ich auf spielen kllicke (patch heruntergeladen) die Fehlermeldung: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben.
> 
> Bitte um hilfe, und danke schon mal für die Antorten.
> 
> ...


 Hallo geb mal die dll Datei bei google ein und lad sie irgendwo runter. Dann nur noch die Datei in dein Warhammer Verzeichniss rein tun u dann müßte es gehen. 

Hat zumindest bei mir geklappt.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2008)

uk_uk schrieb:


> Also manchmal frag ich mich.... Junge, installier ein aktuelles DirectX. Darauf hättest du auch alleine kommen können.
> 
> DirectX 9.0c  August 2008



Das nützt mir nichts 1. Weil die anderen Leute netter waren und ne richtige Antwort gegeben
                             2. Habe ich nicht Direct X 9,sondern 10


----------



## BBK (9. September 2008)

Nicht in den War-Ordner, sondern Windows/System32 ^^


----------



## Solution303 (9. September 2008)

uk_uk schrieb:


> Also manchmal frag ich mich.... Junge, installier ein aktuelles DirectX. Darauf hättest du auch alleine kommen können.
> 
> DirectX 9.0c  August 2008



Ich habe sogar DirectX 10 drauf trotzdem kam das mit der dll Datei. So wie oben beschrieben müßte es gehen.


----------



## AemJaY (9. September 2008)

bin nun auf der arbeit, und immer noch weit und breit kein mail bekommen.
finde es auch nur tragisch was da abläuft....


----------



## Reiji_77 (9. September 2008)

Solution303 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar DirectX 10 drauf trotzdem kam das mit der dll Datei. So wie oben beschrieben müßte es gehen.



WAR soll noch Schwierigkeiten in der Kompabilität mit DirectX 10 haben. Lade die DirectX 9.0c, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Solution303 (9. September 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> WAR soll noch Schwierigkeiten in der Kompabilität mit DirectX 10 haben. Lade die DirectX 9.0c, dann sollte es gehen.



Nee es geht auch so. Ich habe die dll Datei runtergeladen und ins WAR Verzeichniss rein getan und nu gehts. 

Grüße.


----------

